# Tanto tuono' che piovve ... ahahah



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Uela' scioppati, fateme posto che da "osservatur" ve divento "collega"...ahahah

Un saluto "normale" a tuc', un saluto speciale a chi gia' lo sa, uno medio a Ciovanni oseno' se monta er capoccione ed invece a quell'altro Giovanni carci ner culo a due a due finche' nun diventeno dispari...ahahah

Ve volete fa' oggi 1/2 kilo de cazzi mia?....ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uela' scioppati, fateme posto che da "osservatur" ve divento "collega"...ahahah
> 
> Un saluto "normale" a tuc', un saluto speciale a chi gia' lo sa, uno medio a Ciovanni oseno' se monta er capoccione ed invece a quell'altro Giovanni carci ner culo a due a due finche' nun diventeno dispari...ahahah
> 
> Ve volete fa' oggi 1/2 kilo de cazzi mia?....ahahah


Ma vaffanculo, coglione.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uela' scioppati, fateme posto che da "osservatur" ve divento "collega"...ahahah
> 
> Un saluto "normale" a tuc', un saluto speciale a chi gia' lo sa, uno medio a Ciovanni oseno' se monta er capoccione ed invece a quell'altro Giovanni carci ner culo a due a due finche' nun diventeno dispari...ahahah
> 
> Ve volete fa' oggi 1/2 kilo de cazzi mia?....ahahah



e daje!!! comincia a dì!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

uh madunina....


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo, coglione.


azz....percio' m'ero scordato de minzionarte nei saluti...ahahah


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uela' scioppati, fateme posto che da "osservatur" ve divento "collega"...ahahah
> 
> Un saluto "normale" a tuc', un saluto speciale a chi gia' lo sa, uno medio a Ciovanni oseno' se monta er capoccione ed invece a quell'altro Giovanni carci ner culo a due a due finche' nun diventeno dispari...ahahah
> 
> Ve volete fa' oggi 1/2 kilo de cazzi mia?....ahahah



Ciao Stermy!

chi si rilegge! 

racconta ... 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo, coglione.



joey dai!? ma una possibilità piccola piccola  gliela vogliamo dare???


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e daje!!! comincia a dì!!!


ammazza...c'hai la fregola?...ao' e aspetta n'attimo no?...ahahah

ma ce conoscemo gia'?...quel fisichino non mi e' nuovo...ahahah


----------



## Lui (9 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> joey dai!? ma una possibilità piccola piccola gliela vogliamo dare???


violetta, tesoro, non sono amicizie adatte a te. lasciali stare.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uela' scioppati, fateme posto che da "osservatur" ve divento "collega"...ahahah
> 
> Un saluto "normale" a tuc', un saluto speciale a chi gia' lo sa, uno medio a Ciovanni oseno' se monta er capoccione ed invece a quell'altro Giovanni carci ner culo a due a due finche' nun diventeno dispari...ahahah
> 
> Ve volete fa' oggi 1/2 kilo de cazzi mia?....ahahah



zio Stermyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

:festa:


----------



## viola di mare (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ammazza...c'hai la fregola?...ao' e aspetta n'attimo no?...ahahah
> 
> ma ce conoscemo gia'?...quel fisichino non mi e' nuovo...ahahah




te piacerebbe!!! :mrgreen:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## emme76 (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uela' scioppati, fateme posto che da "osservatur" ve divento "collega"...ahahah
> 
> Un saluto "normale" a tuc', un saluto speciale a chi gia' lo sa, uno medio a Ciovanni oseno' se monta er capoccione ed invece a quell'altro Giovanni carci ner culo a due a due finche' nun diventeno dispari...ahahah
> 
> *Ve volete fa' oggi 1/2 kilo de cazzi mia?....ahahah*



ma anche no! ahhahhahahahh :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz....percio' m'ero scordato de minzionarte nei saluti...ahahah


Ma a sessant'anni non c'ha de meglio da fà? Che cazzo ne so, controllarti la prostata, giocare coi nipoti, ammazzarti de seghe, robba così. Che cazzo vieni a fa' quassù? Ti mancava Minni, vè?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy!
> 
> chi si rilegge!
> 
> ...


ciao splendida come stai?....

e che devo di'...te ricordi la cazzata che fece mi' cognato piu' di n'annetto fa e quella rimbambita de mi moje che se la prese co' me per difenderlo?....beh dopo alti e bassi ove sembrava che avesse metabolizzato che er fratello fosse un cojone fatto e cresciuto, me so' rotto er cazzo.... je do' n'ultimatum pe' sgombera' tutte le cazzate nella capoccia...nun l'ha rispettato e da un paio di mesi siamo d'accordo pe' separarce...

percio' fateme posto e se c'e' spazio vojo sta' tra farfalla e simy...ancora qua stanno?...ahahah


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao splendida come stai?....
> 
> e che devo di'...te ricordi la cazzata che fece mi' cognato piu' di n'annetto fa e quella rimbambita de mi moje che se la prese co' me per difenderlo?....beh dopo alti e bassi ove sembrava che avesse metabolizzato che er fratello fosse un cojone fatto e cresciuto, me so' rotto er cazzo.... je do' n'ultimatum pe' sgombera' tutte le cazzate nella capoccia...nun l'ha rispettato e *da un paio di mesi siamo d'accordo pe' separarce*...
> 
> percio' fateme posto e se c'e' spazio vojo sta' tra farfalla e simy...ancora qua stanno?...ahahah




ma che combini!

certo che stamo ancora qua! Farfie è in vacanza ....torna tra 15gg


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> zio Stermyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> :festa:


uela'...maciao....novita'?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> te piacerebbe!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pecche' a te no d'esse manomessa?.ahahah..posti da na' clausura?...ahahah


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> uela'...maciao....novita'?




nessuna di rilevante...le solite cose
a quanto pare le novità le stai portando tu


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a sessant'anni non c'ha de meglio da fà? Che cazzo ne so, controllarti la prostata, giocare coi nipoti, ammazzarti de seghe, robba così. Che cazzo vieni a fa' quassù? Ti mancava Minni, vè?


57 prego...pero' miiii se te vedo peggiorato....fatte' cambia la cura...ahahah


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao splendida come stai?....
> 
> e che devo di'...te ricordi la cazzata che fece mi' cognato piu' di n'annetto fa e quella rimbambita de mi moje che se la prese co' me per difenderlo?....beh dopo alti e bassi ove sembrava che avesse metabolizzato che er fratello fosse un cojone fatto e cresciuto, me so' rotto er cazzo.... je do' n'ultimatum pe' sgombera' tutte le cazzate nella capoccia...nun l'ha rispettato e da un paio di mesi siamo d'accordo pe' separarce...
> 
> percio' fateme posto e se c'e' spazio vojo sta' tra farfalla e simy...ancora qua stanno?...ahahah


Ciao 

sto in piedi ... e me la cavo ... :mrgreen: ...
mi sto separando ... è durina ... ma passerà ... 

si, simy e farfalla stanno ancora qui ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ma anche no! ahhahhahahahh :mrgreen:


vabbe' me stava a scappa' na battutaccia ma me so' trattenuto....ma' segno e ta' dico mo' che diventamo piu' "intimi"...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *57* prego...pero' miiii se te vedo peggiorato....fatte' cambia la cura...ahahah





Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao splendida come stai?....
> 
> e che devo di'...te ricordi la cazzata che fece mi' cognato piu' di n'annetto fa e quella rimbambita de mi moje che se la prese co' me per difenderlo?....beh dopo alti e bassi ove sembrava che avesse metabolizzato che er fratello fosse un cojone fatto e cresciuto, me so' rotto er cazzo.... je do' n'ultimatum pe' sgombera' tutte le cazzate nella capoccia...nun l'ha rispettato e *da un paio di mesi siamo d'accordo pe' separarce...*
> 
> percio' fateme posto e se c'e' spazio vojo sta' tra farfalla e simy...ancora qua stanno?...ahahah


57. Evidentemente no. Sto periodo nulla di meglio da fare. Vabbè. Dai che se te dice culo magari qualcuna te la trombi pure. Forza e coraggio.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che combini!
> 
> certo che stamo ancora qua! Farfie è in vacanza ....torna tra 15gg


ma che combino io?....a me la situazione dava ar cazzo, c'ho provato a vede' se rinsaviva..... riempita senz'artro de capoccia da quelle merdacce ha preferito la famija e allora ciao....percio', per adesso in casa semo due coinquilini del cazzo in attesa che chiudiamo certe faccende e me ne possa andare via, e meno male che se convive senza sopporta' robe di corna oseno' stavo gia' nei tiggi'...ahahah


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao splendida come stai?....
> 
> e che devo di'...te ricordi la cazzata che fece mi' cognato piu' di n'annetto fa e quella rimbambita de mi moje che se la prese co' me per difenderlo?....beh dopo alti e bassi ove sembrava che avesse metabolizzato che er fratello fosse un cojone fatto e cresciuto, me so' rotto er cazzo.... je do' n'ultimatum pe' sgombera' tutte le cazzate nella capoccia...nun l'ha rispettato e da un paio di mesi siamo d'accordo pe' separarce...
> 
> percio' fateme posto e se c'e' spazio vojo sta' tra farfalla e simy...ancora qua stanno?...ahahah


ciao 
tu si che sei furbo!
bravo



hai trovato n'altea vero!:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 57. Evidentemente no. Sto periodo nulla di meglio da fare. Vabbè. Dai che se te dice culo magari qualcuna te la trombi pure. Forza e coraggio.


cojone mica sto alle pezze come te che sbavi pe' na trombata da na' vita qua e ce vai sempre in bianco e sei costretto sur monitor ai caratteri corpo 40....ahahah...

maccommsefa'...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cojone mica sto alle pezze come te che sbavi pe' na trombata da na' vita qua e ce vai sempre in bianco e sei costretto sur monitor ai caratteri corpo 40....ahahah...
> 
> maccommsefa'...ahahah


Ma infatti stai inevitabilmente peggio.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ciao
> tu si che sei furbo!
> bravo
> 
> ...


ti giuro che il motivo della decisione, peraltro condivisa, non e' stato assolutamente quello, avendomi pure visto x anni qua sopra senza organizzarmi mai un cazzo...pero' mo' me ritengo libero e..........................e..............................................etciu'....che avevate capito?...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infatti stai inevitabilmente peggio.


ma pensa a come stai combinato tu che sei pure piu' giovane e che manco a na' cazzo de cassiera riesci a far veni' le "vampate" e te servono pure i consigli...ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma pensa a come stai combinato tu che sei pure piu' giovane e che manco a na' cazzo de cassiera riesci a far veni' le "vampate" e te servono pure i consigli...ahahahah


Sì, però io non è che mi reiscrivo alla cazzo di cane dopo che a sessant'anni mi sono separato da mia moglie perchè improvvisamente lei s'è resa conto che, dopotutto, i suoi parenti sono meglio di me. Strano, vè? Vecchia capra acida che altro non sei.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che combino io?....a me la situazione dava ar cazzo, c'ho provato a vede' se rinsaviva..... riempita senz'artro de capoccia da quelle merdacce ha preferito la famija e allora ciao....percio', per adesso in casa semo due coinquilini del cazzo in attesa che chiudiamo certe faccende e me ne possa andare via, e meno male che se convive senza sopporta' robe di corna oseno' stavo gia' nei tiggi'...ahahah



vabbè...
ma dove te ne andrai?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, però io non è che mi reiscrivo alla cazzo di cane dopo che a sessant'anni mi sono separato da mia moglie perchè improvvisamente lei s'è resa conto che, dopotutto, i suoi parenti sono meglio di me. Strano, vè? Vecchia capra acida che altro non sei.


Evidentemente, ma pe' te' e' na' roba sconosciuta, c'e' chi pensa di subire un torto come se fosse stato fatto direttamente alla propria persona...mettice er candeggio di certe teste de cazzo de famija ed io me libero...mo' so' cazzi tua, mica miei...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè...
> ma dove te ne andrai?


e dove devo anna'?...tra un po' che se scastrano delle robe pedalo e rifiorisco..troppo stress.... evafankulacchissomerit'...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Evidentemente c'e' che chi pensa di subire un torto come se fosse stato fatto direttamente alla propria persona...mettice er candeggio di certe teste de cazzo de famija ed io me libero...mo' so' cazzi tua, mica miei...


Ma che te liberi a sessant'anni, scemo. Se te dovevi liberà dovevi farlo prima, e casomai avrebbe avuto senso. Così sei solo un coglione separato ben oltre la mezz'età con tanti di quei preconcetti in testa da poter scegliere come creparci. Vabbè.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che te liberi a sessant'anni, scemo. Se te dovevi liberà dovevi farlo prima, e casomai avrebbe avuto senso. Così sei solo un coglione separato ben oltre la mezz'età con tanti di quei preconcetti in testa da poter scegliere come creparci. Vabbè.


ma che cazzo ne sai tu....ahahahah....

sta na 38enne romana giornalista che so' gia' 2 vorte che e' salita e la classe de fero 56 anche per lei e' ar toppp...ahahah...ma sputati in faccia davanti ar primo specchio.... trmon'...ahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 57. Evidentemente no. Sto periodo nulla di meglio da fare. Vabbè. Dai che se te dice culo magari qualcuna te la trombi pure. Forza e coraggio.


e senno che cazzo sarebbe tornato a fare??


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che cazzo ne sai tu....ahahahah....
> 
> sta na 38enne romana giornalista che so' gia' 2 vorte che e' salita e la classe de fero 56 anche per lei e' ar toppp...ahahah...ma sputati in faccia davanti ar primo specchio.... trmon'...ahahah


AhahahahhaHAhAHahhAHhaHAHhAHAhaHAhAhahhaHAHHAhahHAh! Vabbè. Ciao.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che cazzo ne sai tu....ahahahah....
> 
> sta na 38enne romana giornalista che so' gia' 2 vorte che e' salita e la classe de fero 56 anche per lei e' ar toppp...ahahah...ma sputati in faccia davanti ar primo specchio.... trmon'...ahahah



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e senno che cazzo sarebbe tornato a fare??


ma che c'hai paura ancora nun te rimaneno manco le briciole?....ahahahah....


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se tu sentissi da loro come ve considerano smidollati e mezzeseghe le vostre coetanee te suicidi a razzo...ahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che c'hai paura ancora nun te rimaneno manco le briciole?....ahahahah....


Sono già occupato e fedele. Sono tutte tue! :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se tu sentissi da loro come ve considerano smidollati e mezzeseghe le vostre coetanee te suicidi a razzo...ahahah


ma pure le tue coetanne pensano lo stesso dei loro coetanei :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono già occupato e fedele. Sono tutte tue! :mrgreen:


ma che mie......ed ocio a nun esse rifatto cornuto, fenomeno, che co' voi ce sguazzeno....ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uela' scioppati, fateme posto che da "osservatur" ve divento "collega"...ahahah
> 
> Un saluto "normale" a tuc', un saluto speciale a chi gia' lo sa, uno medio a Ciovanni oseno' se monta er capoccione ed invece a quell'altro Giovanni carci ner culo a due a due finche' nun diventeno dispari...ahahah
> 
> Ve volete fa' oggi 1/2 kilo de cazzi mia?....ahahah


Santa Rosalia!!! auaahaahahahahahahahahaahah 

Bentornato. :up:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2013)

*Sono contentooooooooooooooo!*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Uela' scioppati, fateme posto che da "osservatur" ve divento "collega"...ahahah
> 
> Un saluto "normale" a tuc', un saluto speciale a chi gia' lo sa, uno medio a Ciovanni oseno' se monta er capoccione ed invece a quell'altro Giovanni carci ner culo a due a due finche' nun diventeno dispari...ahahah
> 
> Ve volete fa' oggi 1/2 kilo de cazzi mia?....ahahah


Carissimo,che bella notizia!Non mi perdo in parole,avevi ragione:IL CONTE è Nà VERA MERDA!Credo che mi divertirò....!:mrgreen:Ben tornato!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma pure le tue coetanne pensano lo stesso dei loro coetanei :mrgreen:


certo certo....magari e' quello che diceva tu madre a tu padre....ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Santa Rosalia!!! auaahaahahahahahahahahaahah
> 
> Bentornato. :up:


E ben trovato....mo' ce stai fisso qua o stai ancora a decide?...ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2013)

Oscù 

opcorn: vuoi favorire?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carissimo,che bella notizia!Non mi perdo in parole,avevi ragione:IL CONTE è Nà VERA MERDA!Credo che mi divertirò....!:mrgreen:Ben tornato!


uela' oscu' credevo fossi sparito....so' tornato solo pe' te....un saluto...a distanza e raso ar muro...vabbuo'?...ahahah


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carissimo,che bella notizia!Non mi perdo in parole,avevi ragione:IL CONTE è Nà VERA MERDA!Credo che mi divertirò....!:mrgreen:Ben tornato!



non aspettavi altro eh!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uela' scioppati, fateme posto che da "osservatur" ve divento "collega"...ahahah
> 
> Un saluto "normale" a tuc', un saluto speciale a chi gia' lo sa, uno medio a Ciovanni oseno' se monta er capoccione ed invece a quell'altro Giovanni carci ner culo a due a due finche' nun diventeno dispari...ahahah
> 
> Ve volete fa' oggi 1/2 kilo de cazzi mia?....ahahah


bentornato


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2013)

*Ma*



Sterminator ha detto:


> uela' oscu' credevo fossi sparito....so' tornato solo pe' te....un saluto...a distanza e raso ar muro...vabbuo'?...ahahah


Daje,hai saputo di marì vero?Sparire io?sto cercando con tanta fatica di far salire il livello del forum,ma incontro le solite resistenze da quel mantenuto e fannullone di vicenza...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E ben trovato....mo' ce stai fisso qua o stai ancora a decide?...ahahah



Fisso fino a quando qualcosa non mi faccia decidere ad andarmene.  Ora mi sa che sarà un tantino più difficile andarmene.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> bentornato


ma ciao...te, stavi negli special ed e' pure inutile che to' dico....ahahah

hai fatto molti danni in questo frattempo?...ahah


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2013)

*A cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscù
> 
> opcorn: vuoi favorire?


Sono contento veramente!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daje,hai saputo di marì vero?Sparire io?sto cercando con tanta fatica di far salire il livello del forum,ma incontro le solite resistenze da quel mantenuto e fannullone di vicenza...:rotfl:


si' certo c'ero ancora.....vabbe' ma mo' er magnagatt ritorna affa' a' pallina der flipper se nun se comporta bene...ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono contento veramente!


Anche io, solo lui ha quelle modalità e pazienza.... ehmm mi sto muto va, manco per dare l'input e prendermi le colpe. :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma ciao...te, stavi negli special ed e' pure inutile che to' dico....ahahah
> 
> hai fatto molti danni in questo frattempo?...ahah



special?
cosa è?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fisso fino a quando qualcosa non mi faccia decidere ad andarmene.  Ora mi sa che sarà un tantino più difficile andarmene.


e secondo te me devo accolla' io 'sta responsabbbilita'?...ahah


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> si' certo c'ero ancora.....vabbe' ma mo' er magnagatt ritorna affa' a' pallina der flipper se nun se comporta bene...ahahah


Credo gli andrà il pranzo per traverso...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> special?
> cosa è?


i saluti che dicevo all'inizio....maro'... ma mo' te sei svejata?...Bonjour madame...ahahah


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> i saluti che dicevo all'inizio....maro'... ma mo' te sei svejata?...Bonjour madame...ahahah


che vuoi mi sono alzata alle 5


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e secondo te me devo accolla' io 'sta responsabbbilita'?...ahah



Nahh nei miei riguardi no, capirai a breve. Nel frattempo ribadisco che sarà un piacere opcorn: e ridere.... Buon divertimento anche a te.. ma che ti sto a dire? tanto... :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> che vuoi mi sono alzata alle 5



Sa che sei razzista? che vai a lavorare coi tacchi e minigonna in cantiere, che hai il fidanzato e che metti le corna a U.S. 

Forse ora lo sa. :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sa che sei razzista? che vai a lavorare coi tacchi e minigonna in cantiere, che hai il fidanzato e che metti le corna a U.S.
> 
> Forse ora lo sa. :mrgreen:


mò mò me lo sogno
non ero al corrente
di tutto ciò nella mia vita:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> mò mò me lo sogno
> non ero al corrente
> di tutto ciò nella mia vita:carneval:


Minchia! ti scambiai per free! auahahaahah.


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! ti scambiai per free! auahahaahah.


notai
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo gli andrà il pranzo per traverso...:rotfl:


dici?.....ma magara...ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> che vuoi mi sono alzata alle 5


madonna del carmine...fai ripara' la sveja....ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sa che sei razzista? che vai a lavorare coi tacchi e minigonna in cantiere, che hai il fidanzato e che metti le corna a U.S.
> 
> Forse ora lo sa. :mrgreen:


ao' chi se faceva le docce insieme pe' risparmia' er bagnoschiuma era n'artra.....armeno....ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> mò mò me lo sogno
> non ero al corrente
> di tutto ciò nella mia vita:carneval:


i primi caldi so' micidiali specie pe' gli africaner....ahah


----------



## Ultimo (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' chi se faceva le docce insieme pe' risparmia' er bagnoschiuma era n'artra.....armeno....ahahah



Bhe non ricordo esattamente.. però nel presente abbiamo Lui, sotto la doccia spesso e volentieri perde la saponetta.. vedi te cosa pensarne.... 


Saluti e buon divertimento, io al bar ci sono già stato, ora me tocca il mare. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe non ricordo esattamente.. però nel presente abbiamo Lui, sotto la doccia spesso e volentieri perde la saponetta.. vedi te cosa pensarne....
> 
> 
> Saluti e buon divertimento, io al bar ci sono già stato, ora me tocca il mare. :mrgreen:


sfregggiante....t'auguro na' tromba marina che te porta ar largo...ahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che mie......ed ocio a nun esse rifatto cornuto, fenomeno, che co' voi ce sguazzeno....ahahah


Ti è venuto l'Alzheimer? io non ero cornuto. Ero l'amante della mia attuale donna. 
Ma poi anche se dovesse succedere..... ma sticazzi! :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> certo certo....magari e' quello che diceva tu madre a tu padre....ahahahah


Elegante come un dito in culo sabbiato ed incartavetrato.

Vabbè...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ti è venuto l'Alzheimer? io non ero cornuto. Ero l'amante della mia attuale donna.
> Ma poi anche se dovesse succedere..... ma sticazzi! :rotfl:


Capirai come stai blindato....ahahah...ha cornificato er marito figurate quanto ce mette a riempirte de corna a te....ahahahah...anzi dormi co' n'occhio solo damme retta....ahahah...comunque, percio' ve dicheno che siete senza palle..er cornuto pure giulivo...fatte n'artra risata....ahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Capirai come stai blindato....ahahah...ha cornificato er marito figurate quanto ce mette a riempirte de corna a te....ahahahah...anzi dormi co' n'occhio solo damme retta....ahahah


macchè .... a me fregherebbe zero. Quella fissata con la fedeltà è lei. :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Ti è venuto l'Alzheimer?* io non ero cornuto. Ero l'amante della mia attuale donna.
> Ma poi anche se dovesse succedere..... ma sticazzi! :rotfl:


ma no!!!
ma povero!
ma la lascia corere qualche volta no!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> macchè .... a me fregherebbe zero. Quella fissata con la fedeltà è lei. :rotfl:


e nun te fai schifo?...ma come si fa solo a concepi' ste robe?...che societa' de debosciati...


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

ciao Sterminetor!
osti quanto mi sei mancato!


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma no!!!
> ma povero!
> ma la lascia corere qualche volta no!


heidi nun sfruculia' che a me nun me serveno i biscottini "corretti"...ahahah

poi so' marxista e percio' te farei vede' pure er paradiso in terra....ahahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e nun te fai schifo?...ma come si fa solo a concepi' ste robe?...che societa' de debosciati...


Spetta che ci penso un pochino e poi ti rispondo.




No. Si fa. Se lo dici te.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ciao Sterminetor!
> osti quanto mi sei mancato!


ohhh finalmente arrivano quelli giusti...(lunapie'...TIE'!!!)....ahahah


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ciao Sterminetor!
> osti quanto mi sei mancato!


pensa che io sono qui 
con la banda dalla felicità ...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Spetta che ci penso un pochino e poi ti rispondo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nun te sforza' la neuro oseno' se surriscalda...ahahah


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ohhh* finalmente arrivano quelli giusti..*.(lunapie'...TIE'!!!)....ahahah



dove? dove?


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> pensa che io sono qui
> con la banda dalla felicità ...


la banda appena sfornata calda calda?....maro'...ahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> nun te sforza' la neuro oseno' se surriscalda...ahahah


Ma non preoccuparti della mia "neuro". Sta benissimo. 



lunapiena ha detto:


> ma no!!!
> ma povero!
> *ma la lascia corere qualche volta no*!


cosa lascerebbe correre?


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> pensa che io sono qui
> con la banda dalla felicità ...



brava
mi unisco se permetti


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> heidi nun sfruculia' che *a me nun me serveno i biscottini "corretti"...ahahah*
> 
> poi so' marxista e percio' te farei vede' pure er paradiso in terra....ahahahah


ma infatti mica te li ho offerti...:rotfl:

Heidi mi piace ...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ohhh finalmente arrivano quelli giusti...(lunapie'...TIE'!!!)....ahahah


bene allora non dispiacerà che tolgo il disturbo...:rotfl:
tanto avrei pure da fare...
la banda costa ...ora la liquido...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> brava
> mi unisco se permetti


Si io vado 
intanto quando hanno finito paga te 
poi ci aggiustiamo ...
ciaoooo


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dove? dove?


se, fa' la modesta fa'.....ahah...ma Diletta c'e' ancora?...ha migliorato la situescion?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non preoccuparti della mia "neuro". Sta benissimo.
> 
> 
> 
> cosa lascerebbe correre?


no tu lascia correre ...
leggi bene (cit.ultimo):rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma infatti mica te li ho offerti...:rotfl:
> 
> Heidi mi piace ...


heidi te piace pure a te?...lo vedi che la cosa e' reciproca, magda....ahahah


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se, fa' la modesta fa'.....ahah...ma Diletta c'e' ancora?...ha migliorato la situescion?


ogni tanto passa...
ma davvero ti separi?

ma sei tu??:singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no tu lascia correre ...
> leggi bene (cit.ultimo):rotfl:


che corra.... :up:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> heidi te piace pure a te?...lo vedi che la cosa e' reciproca, magda....ahahah



Per curiosità :
hai fatto uso di roba forte ?
non so mi sembri più simpatico...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che corra.... :up:



Non hai capito un cazzo vero?:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ogni tanto passa...
> ma davvero ti separi?
> 
> *ma sei tu??:singleeye:*


m'è venuto lo stesso dubbio:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo vero?:rotfl:


Ma no uno l'ho capito. Il mio.


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ogni tanto passa...
> ma davvero ti separi?
> 
> ma sei tu??:singleeye:


eh gia'...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per curiosità :
> hai fatto uso di roba forte ?
> non so mi sembri più simpatico...


aborro la roba che te spari te....quindi a sto punto me sa che avrai aumentato le dosi....ahahahahah


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eh gia'...



mi dispiace, sinceramente



hai già comunicato la notizia al parentado o aspetti il pranzo di ferragosto?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma no uno l'ho capito. Il mio.


chiamali culo!
c'e chi non capisce manco più il suo...


(non so se ridere se era una battuta o cosa?
vabbe faccina ironica non guasta mai)


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi dispiace, sinceramente
> 
> 
> 
> hai già comunicato la notizia al parentado o aspetti il pranzo di ferragosto?


e pe' forza, la mia tribu' e' tutta giu' ed il satellite pe' la mondovisione custa' tropp'...ahahah


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e pe' forza, la mia tribu' e' tutta giu' ed il satellite pe' la mondovisione custa' tropp'...ahahah



allora sei reticente, attualmente?

ahi ahi ahi...


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora sei reticente, attualmente?
> 
> ahi ahi ahi...


ma chi deve saperlo lo sa gia'...(mi madre e mi sorella)  e siccome mi moje ha detto che per lei e' stato peggio di un tradimento, nun te dico che janno detto pure loro oseno' ce ritrovamo l'Expo che gia' chiude i battenti.......ahahah


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> chiamali culo!
> c'e chi non capisce manco più il suo...
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> aborro la roba che te spari te....quindi a sto punto me sa che avrai aumentato le dosi....ahahahahah


roba tutta naturale gnocco...:rotfl:


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma chi deve saperlo lo sa gia'...(mi madre e mi sorella)  e siccome mi moje ha detto che per lei e' stato peggio di un tradimento, nun te dico che janno detto pure loro oseno' ce ritrovamo l'Expo che gia' chiude i battenti.......ahahah



cioè in pratica tua moglie se l'è presa a male per il tuo atteggiamento col fratello?
ma sei sicuro che sia un motivo valido per separarsi?

...oltre al matrimonio, ovviamente


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> roba tutta naturale gnocco...:rotfl:


ce credo poco, gnocca...(vado sulla fiducia)...ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (9 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè in pratica tua moglie se l'è presa a male per il tuo atteggiamento col fratello?
> ma sei sicuro che sia un motivo valido per separarsi?
> 
> ...oltre al matrimonio, ovviamente


al fratello ed alla ex nun je' capitata na' passeggiata de salute e lei riteneva che doveva eventualmente "autorizzarmi" lei cosi' magari me levava er gusto.....ma quando mai..co' i cojoni me ce diverto.....ahahah


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> al fratello ed alla ex nun je' capitata na' passeggiata de salute e lei riteneva che doveva eventualmente "autorizzarmi" lei cosi' magari me levava er gusto.....ma quando mai..co' i cojoni me ce diverto.....ahahah


Ma il tuo avatar....vedo brusca in mezzo a due nocs giusto?non eri contro i pulotti?Per il resto mi dispiace il tuo menage matrimoniale sia a rischio....


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il tuo avatar....vedo brusca in mezzo a due nocs giusto?non eri contro i pulotti?Per il resto mi dispiace il tuo menage matrimoniale sia a rischio....


E' un fotomontaggio con Berlusconi. Se lo vede il Micione gli viene un infarto, anzi due.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Stermy 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JON (9 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uela' scioppati, fateme posto che da "osservatur" ve divento "collega"...ahahah
> 
> Un saluto "normale" a tuc', un saluto speciale a chi gia' lo sa, uno medio a Ciovanni oseno' se monta er capoccione ed invece a quell'altro Giovanni carci ner culo a due a due finche' nun diventeno dispari...ahahah
> 
> Ve volete fa' oggi 1/2 kilo de cazzi mia?....ahahah


 Vedo che hai ricomprato la tastiera, ora non scassare i tasti della A e H pure di quest'altra.


----------



## free (10 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> al fratello ed alla ex nun je' capitata na' passeggiata de salute e lei riteneva che doveva eventualmente "autorizzarmi" lei cosi' magari me levava er gusto.....ma quando mai..co' i cojoni me ce diverto.....ahahah



ok, ma avete troppa gente intorno, secondo me
dovresti concentrarti solo su tua moglie, almeno per il momento...
vabbè, forse ti ricordi come la penso riguardo a queste cose


----------



## JON (10 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, ma avete troppa gente intorno, secondo me
> dovresti concentrarti solo su tua moglie, almeno per il momento...
> vabbè, forse ti ricordi come la penso riguardo a queste cose


Ma che ha combinato? E la sua integrità?

Non mi dire. Il nonno del forum ha le sue magagne? Che fine faremo.


----------



## free (10 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> *Ma che ha combinato?* E la sua integrità?
> 
> Non mi dire. Il nonno del forum ha le sue magagne? Che fine faremo.



Sturm und Drang, credo

dal titolo del 3d


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2013)

Stermy nel passato ci ha scritto della situazione, per chi ricorda non è novità, comunque per quel poco che lo conosco anche adesso in quello che scrive conferma il suo ragionare, e nella maggior parte delle volte anche se scritto in maniera nuda e cruda il risvolto di certe situazioni sarebbero totalmente diverse, e i traditori s'attaccherebbero al tram se nell'agire agissimo per come scrive stermy. 

Sfanculation forever!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stermy nel passato ci ha scritto della situazione, per chi ricorda non è novità, comunque per quel poco che lo conosco anche adesso in quello che scrive conferma il suo ragionare, e nella maggior parte delle volte anche se scritto in maniera nuda e cruda il risvolto di certe situazioni sarebbero totalmente diverse, e i traditori s'attaccherebbero al tram se nell'agire agissimo per come scrive stermy.
> 
> Sfanculation forever!


ora, ora, non lodarlo troppo che si monta la testa come un gelato alla panna :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Luglio 2013)

Uè, u trmon


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uè, u trmon


uè, fratello


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uè, u trmon


a bbbello! :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se, fa' la modesta fa'.....ahah...ma Diletta c'e' ancora?...ha migliorato la situescion?




...Presente!!

Certo che mi hai fatto proprio cadere dalla seggiola.
Mi dovevo separare io invece ti separi te!

Secondo me hai già pronta una via di fuga nonché un rimpiazzo ad hoc.


----------



## tesla (11 Luglio 2013)

Wee stermy, tanto di cappello al fatto di essere tornato e averci raccontato le tue magagne.
questo dovrebbe far pensare quelli che ti detestano, non sei tornato tronfio solo a ridere in faccia a qualcuno, ma con i tuoi problemi (a ridere in faccia a qualcuno).
bentornato! AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> Wee stermy, tanto di cappello al fatto di essere tornato e averci raccontato le tue magagne.
> questo dovrebbe far pensare quelli che ti detestano, non sei tornato tronfio solo a ridere in faccia a qualcuno, ma con i tuoi problemi (a ridere in faccia a qualcuno).
> bentornato! AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH



:up:quotone


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> Wee stermy, tanto di cappello al fatto di essere tornato e averci raccontato le tue magagne.
> questo dovrebbe far pensare quelli che ti detestano, non sei tornato tronfio solo a ridere in faccia a qualcuno, ma con i tuoi problemi (a ridere in faccia a qualcuno).
> bentornato! AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH


Allora tu hai capito qualcosa?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :up:quotone


Free, ma quale quotone. Sta vecchia capra acida è tornata PROPRIO per i problemi che ha. A voialtre bisognerebbe fare delle potenti infiltrazioni di fosforo.


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, ma quale quotone. Sta vecchia capra acida è tornata PROPRIO per i problemi che ha. A voialtre bisognerebbe fare delle potenti infiltrazioni di fosforo.



e allora?
che cazzeggi come prima non va bene, che racconti i suoi problemi non va bene
cosa caspita va bene??
per capire


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e allora?
> che cazzeggi come prima non va bene, che racconti i suoi problemi non va bene
> cosa caspita va bene??
> per capire


Tutto e niente.


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto e niente.



quando non sai che dire non rispondi
...a tono


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> quando non sai che dire non rispondi
> ...a tono


No Free, tutto e niente vuol dire che finchè sei consapevole di ciò che ti accade intorno puoi valutare in un senso o nell'altro, altrimenti no. Per quello che riguarda ME sta vecchia capra può assolutamente andare, rimanere o fare come più gli aggrada.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Vedo che hai ricomprato la tastiera, ora non scassare i tasti della A e H pure di quest'altra.


E' quella vecchia. Sono proprio rotti. :rotfl:


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No Free, tutto e niente vuol dire che finchè sei consapevole di ciò che ti accade intorno puoi valutare in un senso o nell'altro, altrimenti no. Per quello che riguarda ME sta vecchia capra può assolutamente andare, rimanere o fare come più gli aggrada.



quindi secondo te Stermy è inconsapevole, tipo allo sbando?
da 3 righe che ha scritto?
non ti sembra di azzardare?


----------



## tesla (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, ma quale quotone. Sta vecchia capra acida è tornata PROPRIO per i problemi che ha. A voialtre bisognerebbe fare delle potenti infiltrazioni di fosforo.


ci sono  vecchie capre acide ben più stronze, ignoranti, insensibili e maligne di lui.
io vedo capre, capre ovunque 
quelli sottili, che non mettono risate, ma affondano i coltello nella piaga con superiorità e supponenza.
stermy ha un cartello "statemi alla larga", è pratica diffusa nei forum ignorare quelli che ci stanno sulle palle.
io qui ne ho pochi, ma ti assicuro che sono ben più bastardi di stermy


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ci sono  vecchie capre acide ben più stronze, ignoranti, insensibili e maligne di lui.
> io vedo capre, capre ovunque
> quelli sottili, che non mettono risate, ma affondano i coltello nella piaga con superiorità e supponenza.
> stermy ha un cartello "statemi alla larga", è pratica diffusa nei forum ignorare quelli che ci stanno sulle palle.
> io qui ne ho pochi, ma ti assicuro che sono ben più bastardi di stermy



ariquoto...:mrgreen:
però non mi sta sulle balle nessuno
tranne free ovvimente:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> ci sono vecchie capre acide ben più stronze, ignoranti, insensibili e maligne di lui.
> io vedo capre, capre ovunque
> quelli sottili, che non mettono risate, ma affondano i coltello nella piaga con superiorità e supponenza.
> stermy ha un cartello "statemi alla larga", è pratica diffusa nei forum ignorare quelli che ci stanno sulle palle.
> io qui ne ho pochi, ma ti assicuro che sono ben più bastardi di stermy


Quoto e aggiungo.Capre infingarde,disoneste e tanto altro ancora....!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ci sono vecchie capre acide ben più stronze, ignoranti, insensibili e maligne di lui.
> io vedo capre, capre ovunque
> quelli sottili, che non mettono risate, ma affondano i coltello nella piaga con superiorità e supponenza.
> stermy ha un cartello "statemi alla larga", è pratica diffusa nei forum ignorare quelli che ci stanno sulle palle.
> io qui ne ho pochi, ma ti assicuro che sono ben più bastardi di stermy


E sti cazzi?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> quindi secondo te Stermy è inconsapevole, tipo allo sbando?
> da 3 righe che ha scritto?
> non ti sembra di azzardare?


Non hai capito niente. Vabbè. Ciao. Ti amo.


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> Wee stermy, tanto di cappello al fatto di essere tornato e averci raccontato le tue magagne.
> questo dovrebbe far pensare quelli che ti detestano, non sei tornato tronfio solo a ridere in faccia a qualcuno, ma con i tuoi problemi (a ridere in faccia a qualcuno).
> bentornato! AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH



brava! verde mio! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ci sono vecchie capre acide ben più stronze, ignoranti, insensibili e maligne di lui.
> io vedo capre, capre ovunque
> quelli sottili, che non mettono risate, ma affondano i coltello nella piaga con superiorità e supponenza.
> stermy ha un cartello "statemi alla larga", è pratica diffusa nei forum ignorare quelli che ci stanno sulle palle.
> io qui ne ho pochi, ma ti assicuro che sono ben più bastardi di stermy


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente. Vabbè. Ciao. Ti amo.


Di' la verità: sono i tacchi in cantiere che ti attizzano :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di' la verità: sono i tacchi in cantiere che ti attizzano :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahah! No, macchè. Di Free mi piace la testa tra le nuvole, anche certe volte come ragiona in maniera "tangente". Pure se qualche volta fa cascare le palle, in effetti. Ma chi non lo fa.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahah! No, macchè. Di Free mi piace la testa tra le nuvole, anche certe volte come ragiona in maniera "tangente". Pure se qualche volta fa cascare le palle, in effetti. *Ma chi non lo fa*.


Nessuno


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

Minchia ma quant'avete scritto?...qua famo notte ad anna' in pari....ahahah...mument'...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No Free, tutto e niente vuol dire che finchè sei consapevole di ciò che ti accade intorno puoi valutare in un senso o nell'altro, altrimenti no. Per quello che riguarda ME sta vecchia capra può assolutamente andare, rimanere o fare come più gli aggrada.


Te misuri il tutto in base alla tua pochezza...e siccome sei ridotto ad elemosinare na' scopata leccando per anni senza mai concludere pure un cazzo a parte le pippe, pensi che anche gli altri ragionino alla cazzo come te inventandose de separarse pe' rimorchia' qua dentro...maro'......ahahahah

io non ho mai avuto difficolta' co' le faighe perche' co' me se divertono da schiatta' co' te invece piangono dietro ai funerali..ahahah...basta a leggerte i post e vedi come s'ammosciano pure le palle......ahahah


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Te misuri il tutto in base alla tua pochezza...e siccome sei ridotto ad elemosinare na' scopata leccando per anni senza mai concludere pure un cazzo a parte le pippe, pensi che anche gli altri ragionino alla cazzo come te....ahahahah
> 
> io non ho mai avuto difficolta' co' le faighe perche' co' me se divertono da schiatta' co' te piangono dietro ai funerali...ahahah


jb è un pò rigido mentalente ma non è stronzo....!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> jb è un pò rigido mentalente ma non è stronzo....!


ma e' pirla ahahah.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uè, u trmon


t'rmon u' disc' a cudd cgghion d' fratt'...ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Stermy


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Presente!!
> 
> Certo che mi hai fatto proprio cadere dalla seggiola.
> Mi dovevo separare io invece ti separi te!
> ...


Assolutamente no.....non andro' via a breve e prenderemo da coinquilini il tempo che serve per alcune cosette lunghine,pero' dopo na' decina di mesi di martellamento pazzesco ove lo riteneva peggio delle corna e me diceva de risolve co' la separazione, con gli annessi che da diversi mesi manco ce cercavamo piu', un po' me sa che non aveva proprio realizzato che me sarei separato pensando che abbozzassi forse perche' pensava.... chi te pija a 57 anni?...ahahah ..ignorando pero' i punti che se scalava col passare del tempo...chi sa come l'avra' pensata e forse avra' realizzato solo un 30-40gg fa, s'e' rifatta sotto ma l'ho allontanata purein malo modo comunicandole il GAME OVER...e mo' manco er padreterno je po' ricarica' i punti persi....manco per agosto abbiamo prenotato...io me sto qua o faccio un salto in puglia alla mia casa al mare e lei facesse che cazzo je pare...nun m'interessa.....


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy


ma zaoo....ahahah..ma nun stavi in vacanza?...te fischiaveno le recchie?....ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> Wee stermy, tanto di cappello al fatto di essere tornato e averci raccontato le tue magagne.
> questo dovrebbe far pensare quelli che ti detestano, non sei tornato tronfio solo a ridere in faccia a qualcuno, ma con i tuoi problemi (a ridere in faccia a qualcuno).
> bentornato! AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH


ciao Tesla...grazie dell'apprezzamento e ricambio perche' me piace la tua capoccia......e sappi che se te voj converti'...a disccccposizione...ahahahah


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.....non andro' via a breve e prenderemo da coinquilini il tempo che serve per alcune cosette lunghine,pero' dopo na' decina di mesi di martellamento pazzesco ove lo riteneva peggio delle corna e me diceva de risolve co' la separazione, con gli annessi che da diversi mesi manco ce cercavamo piu', un po' me sa che non aveva proprio realizzato che me sarei separato pensando che abbozzassi forse perche' pensava.... chi te pija a 57 anni?...ahahah ..ignorando pero' i punti che se scalava col passare del tempo...chi sa come l'avra' pensata e forse avra' realizzato solo un 30-40gg fa,s'e' rifatta sotto ma* l'ho allontanata purein malo modo *comunicandole il GAME OVER...e mo' manco er padreterno je po' ricarica' i punti persi....manco per agosto abbiamo prenotato...io me sto qua o faccio un salto in puglia alla mia casa al mare e lei facesse che cazzo je pare...nun m'interessa.....



:unhappy:


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahah! No, macchè. Di Free mi piace la testa tra le nuvole, anche certe volte come ragiona in maniera "tangente". Pure se qualche volta fa cascare le palle, in effetti. Ma chi non lo fa.



in realtà ci sono poche persone più pragmatiche di me...anche la storia dei cantieri e dei divieti d'accesso etc., probabilmente non vi rendete conto del clima che si instaura col tempo lavorando con le ditte, quando ci sono di mezzo i soldi, soprattutto in questo periodo di crisi, c'è tutto un substrato di fiducia e rispetto reciproco che fa sì che si creino scambi di favori di vario tipo, e nessuno certo vuole creare grane alle persone che stima
ne discende che i miei tacchi sono del tutto irrilevanti


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Te misuri il tutto in base alla tua pochezza...e siccome sei ridotto ad elemosinare na' scopata leccando per anni senza mai concludere pure un cazzo a parte le pippe, pensi che anche gli altri ragionino alla cazzo come te inventandose de separarse pe' rimorchia' qua dentro...maro'......ahahahah
> 
> io non ho mai avuto difficolta' co' le faighe perche' co' me se divertono da schiatta' co' te invece piangono dietro ai funerali..ahahah...basta a leggerte i post e vedi come s'ammosciano pure le palle......ahahah


Io penso essenzialmente che un vecchio bacucco che s'è appena separato se si è reiscritto qui sopra lo ha fatto perchè si deve sfogare, perchè credere, a sessant'anni, di rimediare figa su un forum penso sia troppo pure per te. Per il resto tu, amico mio, puoi pure pensare che io sia quissù per scopare, come no. E ti dirò, sei in buona compagnia di sveglioni tipo Ultimo e Daniele. Bella lì.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> in realtà ci sono poche persone più pragmatiche di me...anche la storia dei cantieri e dei divieti d'accesso etc., probabilmente non vi rendete conto del clima che si instaura col tempo lavorando con le ditte, quando ci sono di mezzo i soldi, soprattutto in questo periodo di crisi, c'è tutto un substrato di fiducia e rispetto reciproco che fa sì che si creino scambi di favori di vario tipo, e nessuno certo vuole creare grane alle persone che stima
> ne discende che i miei tacchi sono del tutto irrilevanti


No. Io ti amo, e ripeto TI AMO, perchè se mi lamentassi con te della mia macchina che consuma un po' troppo mi risponderesti una roba tipo di controllare che non abbia il bagagliaio carico. TI AMO.


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Io ti amo, e ripeto TI AMO, perchè se mi lamentassi con te della mia macchina che consuma un po' troppo mi risponderesti una roba tipo di controllare che non abbia il bagagliaio carico. TI AMO.


affatto, ti direi di andare a piedi
è un altro argomento di cui so tutto


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> affatto, ti direi di andare a piedi
> è un altro argomento di cui so tutto


Ma tu mi ami un po'? Essù.


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu mi ami un po'? Essù.



te l'ho già detto, il fatto è che andiamo d'accordissimo e logicamente tu ti senti attratto

per es. ieri, mi tel. un gelese con ditta con cui avevo lavorato, mi chiede il favore di prestargli un appartamento per un po' per far dormire 2 suoi muratori
tu gli avresti risposto che nun se po' fa', che è pericoloso, che arriva la asl e anche l'esercito...
giusto?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> te l'ho già detto, il fatto è che andiamo d'accordissimo e logicamente tu ti senti attratto
> 
> per es. ieri, mi tel. un gelese con ditta con cui avevo lavorato, mi chiede il favore di prestargli un appartamento per un po' per far dormire 2 suoi muratori
> tu gli avresti risposto che nun se po' fa', che è pericoloso, che arriva la asl e anche l'esercito...
> giusto?


Mannò.


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò.



allora sei ondivago...
è una cosa che presenta dei possibili rischi, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora sei ondivago...
> è una cosa che presenta dei possibili rischi, no?


Dormire? Bè sì. Cioè, metti che dormi e poi ti alzi e vai camminando nel sonno e ti sfroci da qualche parte? Ci sta. Però, che vuoi, rischiamo così un po' tutti. Casa mia o tua fa poca differenza. 

P.S: dormiamo insieme?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dormire? Bè sì. Cioè, metti che dormi e poi ti alzi e vai camminando nel sonno e ti sfroci da qualche parte? Ci sta. Però, che vuoi, rischiamo così un po' tutti. Casa mia o tua fa poca differenza.
> 
> P.S: dormiamo insieme?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:


oh e che devo fa'...quando ti sei azzerata i punti co' me' so' cazzi acidi, visto che de tempo pe' riflette (piu' di un anno) l'hai avuto ma hai pisciato in testa a chi te diceva de nun fa' cazzate...e lo sapeva quella cretina...dopo un po' de tempo che stavamo insieme, all'inizio, pretendeva che non frequentassi i soliti amici, e manco stavano co' le fidanzate o altra faiga varia ed assortita...ahahah e la sfankulai....dopo 3 mesi cagata completamente, inizio' a piagne in cinese, abbozzo' e me convinse....mo' basta...


aria aria...scio' scio...ahahahah


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



che ti ridi?
mica è quello il rischio
se non fosse uno che già conosco bene e che so come lavora, si rischia di doverli poi buttare fuori a forza
chi ci va?:singleeye:


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> oh e che devo fa'...quando ti sei azzerata i punti co' me' so' cazzi acidi, visto che de tempo pe' riflette (piu' di un anno) l'hai avuto ma hai pisciato in testa a chi te diceva de nun fa' cazzate...e lo sapeva quella cretina...dopo un po' de tempo che stavamo insieme, all'inizio, pretendeva che non frequentassi i soliti amici, e manco stavano co' le fidanzate o altra faiga varia ed assortita...ahahah e la sfankulai....dopo 3 mesi cagata completamente, inizio' a piagne in cinese, abbozzo' e me convinse....mo' basta...
> 
> 
> aria aria...scio' scio...ahahahah



scusa, quindi tu hai sposato una cretina??
sei troppo incazzato, frena e sbollisci un po'!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso essenzialmente che un vecchio bacucco che s'è appena separato se si è reiscritto qui sopra lo ha fatto perchè si deve sfogare, perchè credere, a sessant'anni, di rimediare figa su un forum penso sia troppo pure per te. Per il resto tu, amico mio, puoi pure pensare che io sia quissù per scopare, come no. E ti dirò, sei in buona compagnia di sveglioni tipo Ultimo e Daniele. Bella lì.


ao' la sceneggiata da kazzone che s'e' n'e' ito perche' "incompreso" e poi ritornato senza che nessuno lo chiamasse pero' l'hai fatta te....ahahah...vedi come stai messo.....ahahah

io invece so' rimasto fori quando fui bannato e nun so' rientrato nonostante Quibb me riabilito' er nick dicendomi nel messaggio che voleva vede' quanto tempo resistevo e che il forum me rivoleva....quant'e' passato cojonas'?...ahahah...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, quindi tu hai sposato una cretina??
> sei troppo incazzato, frena e sbollisci un po'!


cretina mo', perche' in quasi 30anni cazzo ti rendi conto del carattere di una persona e se te dice che ad ogni cazzata il tuo monte punti se scarica di un tot, quanno sei a zero prendi e vai....invece ve incaponite e sognate de piega' pure l'impiegabile e poi vedemo chi ce rimette....niente di piu' e niente di meno, free...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' la sceneggiata da kazzone che s'e' n'e' ito perche' "incompreso" e poi ritornato senza che nessuno lo chiamasse pero' l'hai fatta te....ahahah...vedi come stai messo.....ahahah
> 
> io invece so' rimasto fori quando fui bannato e nun so' rientrato nonostante Quibb me riabilito' er nick dicendomi nel messaggio che voleva vede' quanto tempo resistevo e che il forum me rivoleva....quant'e' passato cojonas'?...ahahah...


No, è diverso. Tu hai smesso di scrivere qui perchè Admin ha eliminato la possibilità di farlo ai non registrati, e sei bellamente rimasto fuori perchè giuravi e spergiuravi che potevi fare a meno di questo forum e non ti saresti mai reiscritto, cosa che non era vera nè per la prima parte (perchè comunque leggevi), nè per la seconda (perchè ti sei reiscritto post separazione). Pensa un po'.
Detto questo: me ne volevo andare, come no. Non si trattava d'incomprensione, ma della presa d'atto che qui sono di gran lunga più numerosi i coglioni che altro. E' un fatto e c'è poco da ragionarci su.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> che ti ridi?
> mica è quello il rischio
> se non fosse uno che già conosco bene e che so come lavora, si rischia di doverli poi buttare fuori a forza
> chi ci va?:singleeye:


Era la proposta che mi faceva ridere.


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cretina mo', perche' *in quasi 30anni cazzo ti rendi conto del carattere di una persona* e se te dice che ad ogni cazzata il tuo monte punti se scarica di un tot, quanno sei a zero prendi e vai....invece ve incaponite e sognate de piega' pure l'impiegabile e poi vedemo chi ce rimette....niente di piu' e niente di meno, free...



eh, ma vale anche viceversa!
in 30 anni non ti sei accorto che, per il carattere che ha tua moglie, era meglio non toccare certi argomenti?
o che comunque, toccandoli, già sapevi come andava a finire?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è diverso. Tu hai smesso di scrivere qui perchè Admin ha eliminato la possibilità di farlo ai non registrati, e sei bellamente rimasto fuori perchè giuravi e spergiuravi che potevi fare a meno di questo forum e non ti saresti mai reiscritto, cosa che non era vera nè per la prima parte (perchè comunque leggevi), nè per la seconda (perchè ti sei reiscritto post separazione). Pensa un po'.
> Detto questo: me ne volevo andare, come no. Non si trattava d'incomprensione, ma della presa d'atto che qui sono di gran lunga più numerosi i coglioni che altro. E' un fatto e c'è poco da ragionarci su.


Infatti ero talmente dipendente che quanno Ciofanni m'ha riattivato subito dopo la chiusura ai non registrati so' rientrato a razzo...ahahah...e manco lo capisci che te lo devo ripetere...ahahah

come te ripeto cos'hai affermato tu e quell'artro fallito de occhislavati che so' rientrato solo pe' cucca' e solo i fessi/e nun l'hanno capito e co' lunapiena che reggeva bordone ad occhibolliti.......ahahah ....ma che imbecille e nun se leva ancora dalla faccia della terra e dice coglioni all'artri.....ahahah


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era la proposta che mi faceva ridere.



di dormire insieme?
si vede che gli faccio venire sonno
i muratori invece, no:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> di dormire insieme?
> si vede che gli faccio venire sonno
> i muratori invece, no:singleeye:


:singleeye: Ma dormi con i tacchi?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma vale anche viceversa!
> in 30 anni non ti sei accorto che, per il carattere che ha tua moglie, era meglio non toccare certi argomenti?
> o che comunque, toccandoli, già sapevi come andava a finire?


si' perche' le cazzate fatte dal cojone der fratello e dalla ex, so' all'ordine del giorno e paragonabili a qualcos'altro piu' verificabile e ripetibile nella vita di tutti i giorni.....neh quante truffe da quasi 1 mijone di neuro poj fa' in famija...seppur numerosa?..  Boia Faust.......ahahah


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :singleeye: Ma dormi con i tacchi?



osti che bella idea che mi hai dato!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> osti che bella idea che mi hai dato!


:up:


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si' perche' le cazzate fatte dal cojone der fratello e dalla ex, so' all'ordine del giorno e paragonabili a qualcos'altro piu' verificabile e ripetibile nella vita di tutti i giorni.....neh quante truffe da quasi 1 mijone di neuro poj fa' in famija...seppur numerosa?..  Boia Faust.......ahahah


...che bello, sento aria di famiglia...la mia

però il mio casino, di cui ovviamente non sono responsabile io, arriva a circa la metà
non so, ti saprò dire quando finisco di sistemarlo:singleeye:

ma che te ne frega dei soldi, poi si rifanno!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Infatti ero talmente dipendente che quanno Ciofanni m'ha riattivato subito dopo la chiusura ai non registrati so' rientrato a razzo...ahahah...e manco lo capisci che te lo devo ripetere...ahahah
> *
> come te ripeto cos'hai affermato tu e quell'artro fallito de occhislavati che so' rientrato solo pe' cucca' e solo i fessi/e nun l'hanno capito e co' lunapiena che reggeva bordone ad occhibolliti.......ahahah ....ma che imbecille e nun se leva ancora dalla faccia della terra e dice coglioni all'artri.....ahahah


Infatti sei rientrato adesso che sei bollito. Ipse dixit, e giustamento come dicevo.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...che bello, sento aria di famiglia...la mia
> 
> però il mio casino, di cui ovviamente non sono responsabile io, arriva a circa la metà
> non so, ti saprò dire quando finisco di sistemarlo:singleeye:
> ...


ma tu stai scherzando?....se quel pezzo di merda avesse detto a tutti noi, sto nella merda potete vedere di darmi una mano? e' un conto, ma che tu faccia portare tua madre da quella zoccola della tua ex in una banca pure di un'altra citta' e je fai firma' alla vecchia, carte che nun sa manco che so'?...che je fai?....li inkuli a sangue a tutti e due invece, cosi' se lo ricordano pe' tutta la vita....ahahahah...come godo...i due berluscones inkulati e se pensavano i piu' furbi de tutti...ahahah

Ps:riammetto che me so' levato pure qualche sassolino vecchio...ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti sei rientrato adesso che sei bollito. Ipse dixit, e giustamento come dicevo.


ma bollito te ripeto che ce sarai te..ahahah..da qualche mese me so' rifiorito in una seconda giovinezza....sto pure affa' politica attiva e tosta sul territorio ed occhio ancora me dovrai chiama' senatore....strunz'....che c'ho na' memoria de fero....ahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Luglio 2013)

Non pensi che ti mancheranno le cose belle di tua moglie?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma bollito te ripeto che ce sarai te..ahahah..da qualche mese me so' rifiorito in una seconda giovinezza....sto pure affa' politica attiva e tosta sul territorio ed occhio ancora me dovrai chiama' senatore....strunz'....che c'ho na' memoria de fero....ahahah


Sel?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non pensi che ti mancheranno le cose belle di tua moglie?


e lei non pensa che je mancheranno le cose belle der marito?...famo a chi ce l'ha piu' lungo?...ahahah

io ritengo oggettivamente de sta dalla parte della ragione quindi....


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sel?


mafatt'icazz'tuoi....alla Razzi....ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mafatt'icazz'tuoi....alla Razzi....ahahah


Evvabbè, e tanto o è quello o è qualche roba da veterocomunisti sfigatissimmi alla Ferrero.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Evvabbè, e tanto o è quello o è qualche roba da veterocomunisti sfigatissimmi alla Ferrero.


certamente tutti supersfigatissimi solo te te sarvi...ahahah...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> certamente tutti supersfigatissimi solo te te sarvi...ahahah...


Beccato.


----------



## oscuro (11 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> certamente tutti supersfigatissimi solo te te sarvi...ahahah...


Comunque puoi sempre far scrivere a giovanni da tua moglie...qui dentro è stato visto anche questo...!


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e lei non pensa che je mancheranno le cose belle der marito?...famo a chi ce l'ha piu' lungo?...ahahah
> 
> io ritengo oggettivamente de sta dalla parte della ragione quindi....



Mi sembra proprio che stiate facendo a chi è più testardo.
Ma ognuno si gestisce come meglio crede, e se hai preso questa decisione sarà perchè è la meno peggio per te, immagino.

Capisco che non è esattamente il punto della situazione, ma mi verrebbe da dire che non _sembra_ (sembra) che ci fosse grande affezione tra di voi. 
Scusa, ma è l'impressione da quei pochi post sull'argomento.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque puoi sempre far scrivere a giovanni da tua moglie...qui dentro è stato visto anche questo...!


ma va hai capito male...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (11 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sembra proprio che stiate facendo a chi è più testardo.
> Ma ognuno si gestisce come meglio crede, e se hai preso questa decisione sarà perchè è la meno peggio per te, immagino.
> 
> Capisco che non è esattamente il punto della situazione, ma mi verrebbe da dire che non _sembra_ (sembra) che ci fosse grande affezione tra di voi.
> Scusa, ma è l'impressione da quei pochi post sull'argomento.


dopo quasi 30anni, l'essere un po' appannati lo trovo uno standard....ma quanno me disse all'epoca che l'atto fattogli al fratello era peggio che se l'avessi cornificata, per un pelo nun je stavo a di':ma fatte un giro su tradimento.net, va' prima de spara' ste' cazzate cosmiche....ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dopo quasi 30anni, l'essere un po' appannati lo trovo uno standard....*ma quanno me disse all'epoca che l'atto fattogli al fratello era peggio che se l'avessi cornificata*, per un pelo nun je stavo a di':ma fatte un giro su tradimento.net, va' prima de spara' ste' cazzate cosmiche....ahahah


E' che magari sull'argomento non la pensa proprio come te, amico anziano.


----------



## tesla (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E sti cazzi?


non lo so



Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao Tesla...grazie dell'apprezzamento e ricambio perche' me piace la tua capoccia......e sappi che se te voj converti'...a disccccposizione...ahahahah


 è una fissazione la mia conversione 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è diverso. Tu hai smesso di scrivere qui perchè Admin ha eliminato la possibilità di farlo ai non registrati, e sei bellamente rimasto fuori perchè giuravi e spergiuravi che potevi fare a meno di questo forum e non ti saresti mai reiscritto, cosa che non era vera nè per la prima parte (perchè comunque leggevi), nè per la seconda (perchè ti sei reiscritto post separazione). Pensa un po'.
> Detto questo: me ne volevo andare, come no. Non si trattava d'incomprensione, ma della presa d'atto che qui sono di gran lunga più numerosi i coglioni che altro. E' un fatto e c'è poco da ragionarci su.


ma non eri tu che hai salutato, adios chicos de mi barrio,  e poi sei rimasto?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma non eri tu che hai salutato, adios chicos de mi barrio, e poi sei rimasto?


Hai quotato un messaggio che evidentemente non hai letto. Ti riassumo brevemente. Ad un certo punto l'immane marea di stupidità mi rende tutto sto circo avulso. Ho intenzione di andarmene e saluto. Mi chiedono di rimanere, mi prendo del tempo e poi sostanzialmente rimango. Anche se, ovviamente, la stupidità è ancora tutta lì, salvo che la evito il più possibile, se appena appena posso e compatibilmente con il fatto che poi, per forza di cose, rimane proprio poco. Ma comunque tant'è. E questo sono io. 
Vecchia capra: ad un certo punto Admin è costretto ad impedire l'accesso ai non registrati. La nostra vecchia capra, che scriveva come non registrato, prima che gli fosse impedito di scrivere rimarcava che a) se gli fosse stato impedito di postare da non registrato avrebbe semplicemente smesso di farlo perchè mai avrebbe ripreso il suo vecchio account (che poi sarebbe stato sbloccato da Admin e che poi è quello che usa attualmente) e b) che di sto forum non gli importava nulla di niente. Ora accade che la nostra vecchia capra non solo leggeva il forum, ma siccome a sessant'anni ha avuto la genialata di separarsi dalla mugliera perchè lei poraccia ha finito i punti bonus che aveva con lui (tipo la patente, hai presente?) eccolo qui bollito a morte che si da alla politica dei poveretti e millanta scopate con reporter trentottenni che soddisferebbe manco Mandingo sotto effetto di un cocktail di viagra da cavallo. Che poi, pensa un po' sto vecchio coglione come doveva stare represso, ammesso che sta cosa della trentottenne sia vera, per separarsi dalla moglie e trovarsi subito dopo un poraccia decerebrata dove infilarlo a secco. Pensa tu che cazzo di FAME.


----------



## tesla (11 Luglio 2013)

è noto che della capra non si butta via niente, io trovo cose interessanti e utili in tutti
ma poi, a me che mi frega se è triste che si divida dalla moglie, qui facciamo a gara a chi è più sfigato e ci mettiamo a fare le pulci a lui?
come se noi fossimo tutti dei piacionissimi, richiestissimi a bordo di uno yacht foderato di lamè


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> è noto che della capra non si butta via niente, io trovo cose interessanti e utili in tutti
> ma poi,* a me che mi frega se è triste che si divida dalla moglie*, qui facciamo a gara a chi è più sfigato e ci mettiamo a fare le pulci a lui?
> come se noi fossimo tutti dei piacionissimi, richiestissimi a bordo di uno yacht foderato di lamè


Ma non frega un cazzo a nessuno, penso. A me personalmente meno di zero. E' che sta capra non vedeva l'ora di raccontarlo - tanto perchè sta "bene", sennò sti cazzi. Campavo uguale. Anzi, pure meglio.

EDIT: il punto, comunque, sono proprio le pulci. Non so se capisci.


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai quotato un messaggio che evidentemente non hai letto. Ti riassumo brevemente. Ad un certo punto l'immane marea di stupidità mi rende tutto sto circo avulso. Ho intenzione di andarmene e saluto.* Mi chiedono di rimanere,* mi prendo del tempo e poi sostanzialmente rimango. Anche se, ovviamente, la stupidità è ancora tutta lì, salvo che la evito il più possibile, se appena appena posso e compatibilmente con il fatto che poi, per forza di cose, rimane proprio poco. Ma comunque tant'è. E questo sono io.
> Vecchia capra: ad un certo punto Admin è costretto ad impedire l'accesso ai non registrati. La nostra vecchia capra, che scriveva come non registrato, prima che gli fosse impedito di scrivere rimarcava che a) se gli fosse stato impedito di postare da non registrato avrebbe semplicemente smesso di farlo perchè mai avrebbe ripreso il suo vecchio account (che poi sarebbe stato sbloccato da Admin e che poi è quello che usa attualmente) e b) che di sto forum non gli importava nulla di niente. Ora accade che la nostra vecchia capra non solo leggeva il forum, ma siccome a sessant'anni ha avuto la genialata di separarsi dalla mugliera perchè lei poraccia ha finito i punti bonus che aveva con lui (tipo la patente, hai presente?) eccolo qui bollito a morte che si da alla politica dei poveretti e millanta scopate con reporter trentottenni che soddisferebbe manco Mandingo sotto effetto di un cocktail di viagra da cavallo. Che poi, pensa un po' sto vecchio coglione come doveva stare represso, ammesso che sta cosa della trentottenne sia vera, per separarsi dalla moglie e trovarsi subito dopo un poraccia decerebrata dove infilarlo a secco. Pensa tu che cazzo di FAME.



vabbè ma quella è la prassi!
scommetto che se annuncio addii, qualche pirl...ops, anima sensibbbile la trovo pure io
rimane il mistero su che ci stai a fare immerso nella stupidità imperante


----------



## tesla (11 Luglio 2013)

guarda che intendevo "a me che mi frega se è triste con la moglie" perchè non la ritengo una cosa da prendere in giro o una caratteristica da sfigati di cui prendersi gioco.
siccome qui siamo tutti, a vario titolo, delle persone che stanno, o sono state male, non mi sembra il caso di giocare a chi è più sfigato e puntargli il dito contro.


----------



## Annuccia (11 Luglio 2013)

Cosa leggono i miei occhi.. Ciao strunz bentornato.... Nn ho letto tutto ma quando avrò tempo si tornerà a litigare io e te?????? Che bello!!!! Snack!!!!


----------



## Flavia (11 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> guarda che intendevo "a me che mi frega se è triste con la moglie" perchè non la ritengo una cosa da prendere in giro o una caratteristica da sfigati di cui prendersi gioco.
> siccome qui siamo tutti, a vario titolo, delle persone che stanno, o sono state male, non mi sembra il caso di giocare a chi è più sfigato e puntargli il dito contro.


:up:


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2013)

Ma io mica la capisco questa diatriba sul perchè o percome il "nonno" faccia ritorno? Che poi sono convinto del fatto che questo ritorno faccia piacere a molti.

E' tornato perchè tutte le rotelle a posto non ce l'ha. Come tutti qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> guarda che intendevo "a me che mi frega se è triste con la moglie" perchè non la ritengo una cosa da prendere in giro o una caratteristica da sfigati di cui prendersi gioco.
> siccome qui siamo tutti, a vario titolo, delle persone che stanno, o sono state male, non mi sembra il caso di giocare a chi è più sfigato e puntargli il dito contro.


Guarda che è nonno coglione qui tornato che "ride in faccia", come dici tu. Solo che siccome, a vario titolo e spesso alla cazzo di cane aggiungo, se la prende coi traditori più che con qualche rincitrullito di tradito, ti è tanto simpatico ed è evidentemente al di sopra di ogni pulce. E questa palesissima partigianeria, detto fra me e te ed i pochi all'ascolto, mi fa realmente vomitare.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma quella è la prassi!
> scommetto che se annuncio addii, qualche pirl...ops, anima sensibbbile la trovo pure io
> rimane il mistero su che ci stai a fare immerso nella stupidità imperante


Ma tu troveresti sicuramente me al tuo capezzale per impedirti di compiere l'estremo gesto, mio amore tangente! Ed ovviamente, per rispondere alla domanda che mi hai posto solo qualche migliaio di volte, ti dirò l'ovvio: cerco figa. E lasciati servire che qui ce n'è A PACCHI. Hai voglia tu.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai quotato un messaggio che evidentemente non hai letto. Ti riassumo brevemente. Ad un certo punto l'immane marea di stupidità mi rende tutto sto circo avulso. Ho intenzione di andarmene e saluto. Mi chiedono di rimanere, mi prendo del tempo e poi sostanzialmente rimango. Anche se, ovviamente, la stupidità è ancora tutta lì, salvo che la evito il più possibile, se appena appena posso e compatibilmente con il fatto che poi, per forza di cose, rimane proprio poco. Ma comunque tant'è. E questo sono io.
> Vecchia capra: ad un certo punto Admin è costretto ad impedire l'accesso ai non registrati. La nostra vecchia capra, che scriveva come non registrato, prima che gli fosse impedito di scrivere rimarcava che a) se gli fosse stato impedito di postare da non registrato avrebbe semplicemente smesso di farlo perchè mai avrebbe ripreso il suo vecchio account (che poi sarebbe stato sbloccato da Admin e che poi è quello che usa attualmente) e b) che di sto forum non gli importava nulla di niente. Ora accade che la nostra vecchia capra non solo leggeva il forum, ma siccome a sessant'anni ha avuto la genialata di separarsi dalla mugliera perchè lei poraccia ha finito i punti bonus che aveva con lui (tipo la patente, hai presente?) eccolo qui bollito a morte che si da alla politica dei poveretti e millanta scopate con reporter trentottenni che soddisferebbe manco Mandingo sotto effetto di un cocktail di viagra da cavallo. Che poi, pensa un po' sto vecchio coglione come doveva stare represso, ammesso che sta cosa della trentottenne sia vera, per separarsi dalla moglie e trovarsi subito dopo un poraccia decerebrata dove infilarlo a secco. Pensa tu che cazzo di FAME.


Una ricostruzione un pò semplicistica caro mio....!Aggiungiamo che sterminator aveva capito che razza di merda è il conte,e il conte con quelle 3 menti malate che ancora gli danno credito, si divertiva a rubinarlo,per metterlo in condizione di non scrivere più,ti ricordo anche il penoso tentativo di farlo bannare per la storia di Simoncelli....!Purtroppo questo forum di capre e anche tu caro jb ultimamente ti sei adeguato....,permette ad un grandissimo cialtrone di vicenza espressione razziste di ogni tipo verso i meridionali,verso le donne,verso alcune categorie professionali,ma stiamo qui a discutere sulla coerenza di sterminator che ricordo a tutti sono mesi che è sparito.Sarà che vi piace accompagnarvi a gente che una volta bannata per farsi riammettere è andata a piagnucolare dalla moglie,vi sentite tanto intelligenti,criticate tanto la stupidità,tranne non prendere le dovute distanze dai veri idioti...!


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> guarda che intendevo "a me che mi frega se è triste con la moglie" perchè non la ritengo una cosa da prendere in giro o una caratteristica da sfigati di cui prendersi gioco.
> siccome qui siamo tutti, a vario titolo, delle persone che stanno, o sono state male, non mi sembra il caso di giocare a chi è più sfigato e puntargli il dito contro.


D'accordo anche perchè vincerebbe il conte a mani basse...!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una ricostruzione un pò semplicistica caro mio....!Aggiungiamo che sterminator aveva capito che razza di merda è il conte,e il conte con quelle 3 menti malate che ancora gli danno credito, si divertiva a rubinarlo,per metterlo in condizione di non scrivere più,ti ricordo anche il penoso tentativo di farlo bannare per la storia di Simoncelli....!Purtroppo questo forum di capre e anche tu caro jb ultimamente ti sei adeguato....,permette ad un grandissimo cialtrone di vicenza espressione razziste di ogni tipo verso i meridionali,verso le donne,verso alcune categorie professionali,ma stiamo qui a discutere sulla coerenza di sterminator che ricordo a tutti sono mesi che è sparito.Sarà che vi piace accompagnarvi a gente che una volta bannata per farsi riammettere è andata a piagnucolare dalla moglie,vi sentite tanto intelligenti,criticate tanto la stupidità,tranne non prendere le dovute distanze dai veri idioti...!


Ou, hai rotto il cazzo co' Conte qua e Conte la. Sta vecchia capra non è manco finito di tornare che ti sei messo lì a ballargli intorno scondizolando ed abbaiando con il Conte/VicenzabBlablabla che manco t'avesse scopato la mamma, sto nano sangueblu. Francamente? Mi fate vomitare, davvero.


----------



## tesla (12 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che è nonno coglione qui tornato che "ride in faccia", come dici tu. Solo che siccome, a vario titolo e spesso alla cazzo di cane aggiungo, se la prende coi traditori più che con qualche rincitrullito di tradito, ti è tanto simpatico ed è evidentemente al di sopra di ogni pulce. E questa palesissima partigianeria, detto fra me e te ed i pochi all'ascolto, mi fa realmente vomitare.




ma partigianeria la vedi solo qua tra noi e la "capra"?
gli altri che a vario titolo si innalzano peana e si fanno la ruota a vicenda no?
 a parte che vorrei sapere che ti frega di come siamo partigiani noi, qualcuno sindaca le tue simpatie? ma se anche fosse, cosa fai, organizzi dei culti e degli esorcismi di massa ai quali dobbiamo partecipare? 

a me fa piacere che sia tornato anche se non lo quoto mai al 100% perchè spara ad alzo zero, spesso prendendo dei drizzoni e va' giù di lanciafiamme.
 se la prende coi traditori... anche qui saranno fattacci suoi se lo fa, e nostri se la cosa ci aggrada.
adesso devo anche compiacermi a comando o almeno su un forum posso decidere quello che preferisco?
anche qui si può essere d'accordo con lui al 98%, al 45%, al 2% ma comunque è un punto di vista che si aggiunge ad altri.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma partigianeria la vedi solo qua tra noi e la "capra"?
> gli altri che a vario titolo si innalzano peana e si fanno la ruota a vicenda no?
> a parte che vorrei sapere che ti frega di come siamo partigiani noi, qualcuno sindaca le tue simpatie? ma se anche fosse, cosa fai, organizzi dei culti e degli esorcismi di massa ai quali dobbiamo partecipare?
> 
> ...


No. Dovresti evitare di uscirtene alla cazzo di cane se qualcuno fa le pulci a sto vecchio stronzo, considerando che, per come si comporta, E' IL MINIMO SINDACALE che possa aspettarsi. E, per la cronaca: a me si contesta praticamente tutto. Ma me lo aspetto, mica no. Solo che, cazzo, la gente che si esprime per pura partigianeria, o partito preso, senza un cazzo di senso critico o obiettività e spessissimo palesando balogia, tipo te o appunto la capra, è REALMENTE il male di qualsiasi cosa, forum compreso. Quale Conte e Vincenza e stocazzo. Quello se non altro si fa i cazzi suoi e se sei poco poco intelligente lo sgami in quattro secondi e gli prendi le misure. Ma qua di sveglioni in effetti e pieno e quindi dopo millemila anni ancora il Conte è il male del forum. Non la palese demenza. Il Conte. Porca puttana.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*No*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, hai rotto il cazzo co' Conte qua e Conte la. Sta vecchia capra non è manco finito di tornare che ti sei messo lì a ballargli intorno scondizolando ed abbaiando con il Conte/VicenzabBlablabla che manco t'avesse scopato la mamma, sto nano sangueblu. Francamente? Mi fate vomitare, davvero.


Hai rotto il cazzo tu caro mio!Stupidi qui stupidi lì,ma chi cazzo credi di essere?prima era ultimo,adesso è stermy,sei diventato il trolley di un coglione più coglione di te e non è poco,hai sempre da dire qualcosa su tutti,ma t'avessi mai sentito dire qualcosa su chi effettivamente dovresti dire...,e quando ti rendi conto che sposi  cause del cazzo non sai argomentare e lasci stare...sei quello che ha sposato la causa di qull'altro fenomeno di zod che ci ha definito squadristi...,a jb ma vaffanculo!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

1

2

3


auahahaaahahhaahahah (cit stermy)


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Aò*



Ultimo ha detto:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> ...


A me jb sta simpatico...ultimamente però mi sembra sgarbi frocio e cazzo....!


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> opcorn:


E cazzo leggiamo nefandezze di ogni genere,e poi stiamo a disquisire del perchè è tornato stermy?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me jb sta simpatico...ultimamente però mi sembra sgarbi frocio e cazzo....!



Simpatico o antipatico. Simpatici o antipatici. In un forum dove le controparti discutono, avere delle simpatie  o meno, diventa naturale. Quando invece la discussione non esiste ma esiste soltanto quella parolaccia scritta ad hoc e nel contesto non esiste dialogo in tema come confronto, come domanda, e magari come domanda e risposta a se stessi; ne esce fuori soltanto un nick. 

 comunque non è tanto il nick a dare fastidio, ma i contenuti. Poi se per contenuti vogliamo anche discutere sulla forma, sulla grammatica, sulla sintassi e via discorrendo, me ne esco con una bella risata, perchè volendo le prese per il culo stanno spesso in chi se la ride sotto i baffi senza far capire una beneamata minchia. 

Ellosochelaformaelacomprensionestannospessoinpocheparolemaèancheverochespessoevolentieric'èchisenefottedellaformamavuolesemplicementeconfrontarsi. In poche parole non è necessario andare a decifrare quello che ho scritto, è necessario invece cercarne il significato, stavolta non intrinseco ma proprio da presa per il culo visto la valenza del nick in questione, colpa tua caro oscuro.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> opcorn:



Acitu t'avaffari! araviri a cacarella pi na simana e appena ti isi ru gabinettu taccacari puru incapu!


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

sulle nefandezze mi trovi d'accordo. anch'io ne aggiungo a tinchitè, perchè per me questo luogo è un modo per rilassarmi. i miei argomenti seri sono pochissimi. Però, sinceramente, credo che tu ti ponga in questa condizione verso stermy, come cazzo si chiama, per il suo andare contro al conte. ma è una mia impressione dovuta a qualche breve lettura.

è tutto.


Lui.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*A clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Simpatico o antipatico. Simpatici o antipatici. In un forum dove le controparti discutono, avere delle simpatie o meno, diventa naturale. Quando invece la discussione non esiste ma esiste soltanto quella parolaccia scritta ad hoc e nel contesto non esiste dialogo in tema come confronto, come domanda, e magari come domanda e risposta a se stessi; ne esce fuori soltanto un nick.
> 
> comunque non è tanto il nick a dare fastidio, ma i contenuti. Poi se per contenuti vogliamo anche discutere sulla forma, sulla grammatica, sulla sintassi e via discorrendo, me ne esco con una bella risata, perchè volendo le prese per il culo stanno spesso in chi se la ride sotto i baffi senza far capire una beneamata minchia.
> 
> Ellosochelaformaelacomprensionestannospessoinpocheparolemaèancheverochespessoevolentieric'èchisenefottedellaformamavuolesemplicementeconfrontarsi. In poche parole non è necessario andare a decifrare quello che ho scritto, è necessario invece cercarne il significato, stavolta non intrinseco ma proprio da presa per il culo visto la valenza del nick in questione, colpa tua caro oscuro.


Non capisco perchè ridere sul razzismo,e incazzarsi sui motivi del ritorno di stermy,ma scherziamo?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sulle nefandezze mi trovi d'accordo. anch'io ne aggiungo a tinchitè, perchè per me questo luogo è un modo per rilassarmi. i miei argomenti seri sono pochissimi. Però, sinceramente, credo che tu ti ponga in questa condizione verso stermy, come cazzo si chiama, per il suo andare contro al conte. ma è una mia impressione dovuta a qualche breve lettura.
> 
> è tutto.
> 
> ...



Togli la firma che fai ridere, evita pure di scrivere che fai piangere. uahaahahaahhahaha


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> sulle nefandezze mi trovi d'accordo. anch'io ne aggiungo a tinchitè, perchè per me questo luogo è un modo per rilassarmi. i miei argomenti seri sono pochissimi. Però, sinceramente, credo che tu ti ponga in questa condizione verso stermy, come cazzo si chiama, per il suo andare contro al conte. ma è una mia impressione dovuta a qualche breve lettura.
> 
> è tutto.
> 
> ...


é un impressione giusta la tua.Stermy ha sempre odiato i modi razzisti del conte,e francamente danno molto fastidio anche a me,se poi a voi frega cazzi,pazienza!


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Acitu t'avaffari! araviri a cacarella pi na simana e appena ti isi ru gabinettu taccacari puru incapu!


nun ci schifiamu u 3D ca è assi interessanti. iu vaiu ri da. vasamu li manu.


----------



## Lui (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> é un impressione giusta la tua.Stermy ha sempre odiato i modi razzisti del conte,e francamente danno molto fastidio anche a me,se poi a voi frega cazzi,pazienza!


no caro, dà fastidio anche a me, tntè che allo stronzo lìho invitato a venire giù che gli faccio la festa, così cambia idea. poi mi sono detto: ma se allo stronzo (il conte) non lo cago assolutamente, non è meglio? SI. e lo ho mandata a fare in culo, senza dirglielo, perchè non gli dò tanta confidenza. tu hai le tue buone ragioni, non sono io a sindacare.

buon divertimento.

Lui.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> no caro, dà fastidio anche a me, tntè che allo stronzo lìho invitato a venire giù che gli faccio la festa, così cambia idea. poi mi sono detto: ma se allo stronzo (il conte) non lo cago assolutamente, non è meglio? SI. e lo ho mandata a fare in culo, senza dirglielo, perchè non gli dò tanta confidenza. tu hai le tue buone ragioni, non sono io a sindacare.
> 
> buon divertimento.
> 
> Lui.


Ok,ma ti sembra normale che stiamo a disquisire sul perchè del rientro di stermy quando qui dentro ne abbiam viste di cose vergognose?stermy è tornato e son contento, perchè non me ne frega un cazzo.


----------



## tesla (12 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Dovresti evitare di uscirtene alla cazzo di cane se qualcuno fa le pulci a sto vecchio stronzo, considerando che, per come si comporta, E' IL MINIMO SINDACALE che possa aspettarsi. E, per la cronaca: a me si contesta praticamente tutto. Ma me lo aspetto, mica no. Solo che, cazzo, la gente che si esprime per pura partigianeria, o partito preso, senza un cazzo di senso critico o obiettività e spessissimo palesando balogia, tipo te o appunto la capra, è REALMENTE il male di qualsiasi cosa, forum compreso. Quale Conte e Vincenza e stocazzo. Quello se non altro si fa i cazzi suoi e se sei poco poco intelligente lo sgami in quattro secondi e gli prendi le misure. Ma qua di sveglioni in effetti e pieno e quindi dopo millemila anni ancora il Conte è il male del forum. Non la palese demenza. Il Conte. Porca puttana.


ma vai a cagare maleducato


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè ridere sul razzismo,e incazzarsi sui motivi del ritorno di stermy,ma scherziamo?



Prendendo per buono quello che hai appena scritto la risposta è semplice, esistono i cretini, esistono i razzisti che già per definizione sono tutto un dire,  basta la parola (falqui) 

Poi esistono altri tipi di cretini, vedi un certo oscuro, pare voglia cambiare il mondo,e non esiste età che possa fargli capire che morirà come quell'altro cretino di Ultimo. Insomma.... riprendo una frase da poco scritta qua, "spesso e volentieri chi nasce tondo non morirà quadrato", nonostante esistano certi tipi di cretini.

E sono proprio certi discorsi come quello appena scritto che irritano tanto, perchè ci si pone al di sopra delle parti, e nascono questioni no? E poi uno che fa? sballa! ti sbatte in faccia quello che sei e chiaramente ti dicono che stai sbagliando, perchè la sincerità dicono non ripaga, dicono che il contenuto per forma e esposizione non va bene. Va bene però prendere per il culo con molta sottigliezza.  E questo bisogna fare.  anzi bisognerebbe.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendendo per buono quello che hai appena scritto la risposta è semplice, esistono i cretini, esistono i razzisti che già per definizione sono tutto un dire, basta la parola (falqui)
> 
> Poi esistono altri tipi di cretini, vedi un certo oscuro, pare voglia cambiare il mondo,e non esiste età che possa fargli capire che morirà come quell'altro cretino di Ultimo. Insomma.... riprendo una frase da poco scritta qua, "spesso e volentieri chi nasce tondo non morirà quadrato", nonostante esistano certi tipi di cretini.
> 
> E sono proprio certi discorsi come quello appena scritto che irritano tanto, perchè ci si pone al di sopra delle parti, e nascono questioni no? E poi uno che fa? sballa! ti sbatte in faccia quello che sei e chiaramente ti dicono che stai sbagliando, perchè la sincerità dicono non ripaga, dicono che il contenuto per forma e esposizione non va bene. Va bene però prendere per il culo con molta sottigliezza.  E questo bisogna fare.  anzi bisognerebbe.


Ma sai cosa mi frega di quello che pensano di me?io non voglio cambiare nessuno,ma facciamo le pulci a stermy,e poi a gente che ha sputtanato fatti privati delle persone,che usa espressioni razziste verso tutti non diciamo un cazzo?A me non piace stare fra le pecore,odio i leccachiappe,ma sti cazzi del perchè stermy è tornato o no?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai rotto il cazzo tu caro mio!Stupidi qui stupidi lì,ma chi cazzo credi di essere?prima era ultimo,adesso è stermy,sei diventato il trolley di un coglione più coglione di te e non è poco,hai sempre da dire qualcosa su tutti,ma t'avessi mai sentito dire qualcosa su chi effettivamente dovresti dire...,e quando ti rendi conto che sposi cause del cazzo non sai argomentare e lasci stare...sei quello che ha sposato la causa di qull'altro fenomeno di zod che ci ha definito squadristi...,a jb ma vaffanculo!


Ma non è che prima era Ultimo e adesso no. Le persone sono quelle, io non posso farci nulla. Non è che faccio il trolley di nessuno, a me realmente non frega un cazzo di te, del Conte, di Stermy la capra e quant'altro. Santa merda, io col Conte ho discusso enne volte. Tutto mi puoi dire tranne che sia l'amicone di qualcuno qui dentro, men che meno lui. Il fatto è che tu ti FISSI con una pervicacia tale che porta a pensare che, amico mio, ha più di qualche venerdì in meno sul curriculum. E prima era Tebe, e poi AnnaBlume e poi qui e poi lì, sfaci il cazzo PER MESI salvo poi, siccome non ci capisci un cazzo, FARE PACE perchè sei stronzo e, fondamentalmente, immaturo come l'amico tuo che porta il tuo stesso nome. Toh, forse un poco meno. Io non faccio pace, perchè non è che litigo come un ragazzino delle medie.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Tesla*



tesla ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare maleducato


Ma dai jb è così,è solo che non capisce un cazzo!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare maleducato


Mi spiace di averti inchiodato il culo. Non volevo farti male. Ciao.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*E si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che prima era Ultimo e adesso no. Le persone sono quelle, io non posso farci nulla. Non è che faccio il trolley di nessuno, a me realmente non frega un cazzo di te, del Conte, di Stermy la capra e quant'altro. Santa merda, io col Conte ho discusso enne volte. Tutto mi puoi dire tranne che sia l'amicone di qualcuno qui dentro, men che meno lui. Il fatto è che tu ti FISSI con una pervicacia tale che porta a pensare che, amico mio, ha più di qualche venerdì in meno sul curriculum. E prima era Tebe, e poi AnnaBlume e poi qui e poi lì, sfaci il cazzo PER MESI salvo poi, siccome non ci capisci un cazzo, FARE PACE perchè sei stronzo e, fondamentalmente, immaturo come l'amico tuo che porta il tuo stesso nome. Toh, forse un poco meno. Io non faccio pace, perchè non è che litigo come un ragazzino delle medie.


E si perchè a differenza tua che non capisci un cazzo,io la merda la sento a naso.Immaturo?potrebbe anche essere,ma non coglione come te,che parli di stupidità, sembri un santone del cazzo, salvo poi prendere lucciole per lanterne.Aòòòò prenditi meno sul serio,ci stai dissanguando il cazzo e stai facendo una polemica ridicola sul perchè stermy è tornato,ma non hai proprio un cazzo da fare pure tu?A bello tu sarai pure er murena,ma ricordati bene che io con il tuo culo ci faccio tiro a segno quando cazzo mi pare.Tienilo a mente!Le tue parole sono utili come i coriandoli quando finisce la carta igienica!Datti una ridimensionata amico!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Luglio 2013)

Fuoriuscita di testosterone!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e che devo di'...te ricordi la cazzata che fece mi' cognato piu' di n'annetto fa e quella rimbambita de mi moje che se la prese co' me per difenderlo?....beh dopo alti e bassi ove sembrava che avesse metabolizzato che er fratello fosse un cojone fatto e cresciuto, me so' rotto er cazzo.... je do' n'ultimatum pe' sgombera' tutte le cazzate nella capoccia...*nun l'ha rispettato*


:confuso:

Sintetizzando, se non ho letto male:
1) stai con tua moglie da 30 anni e ancora non l'hai convinta di non essere un cojone (o, comunque, meno cojone di suo fratello).
2) stai con tua moglie da 30 anni e ancora hai bisogno che lei ti rassicuri che... "Sì, amore. Tu, e solo tu, sai pisciare più lungo. Anche di mio fratello".
3) stai con tua moglie da 30 anni e ancora ti ostini a voler condizionare il suo libero arbitrio.
4) c'hai 60 anni e ancora non hai imparato a rispettare le opinioni altrui, nemmeno quelle di tua moglie.

:good:


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 7165
> 
> Fuoriuscita di testosterone!


Bè il motivo è valido,dobbiamo polemizzare sui motivi del ritorno di stermy.Ma pensa tu...!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si perchè a differenza tua che non capisci un cazzo,io la merda la sento a naso.Immaturo?potrebbe anche essere,ma non coglione come te,che parli di stupidità, sembri un santone del cazzo, salvo poi prendere lucciole per lanterne.Aòòòò prenditi meno sul serio,ci stai dissanguando il cazzo e stai facendo una polemica ridicola sul perchè stermy è tornato,ma non hai proprio un cazzo da fare pure tu?A bello tu sarai pure er murena,ma ricordati bene che io con il tuo culo ci faccio tiro a segno quando cazzo mi pare.Tienilo a mente!Le tue parole sono utili come i coriandoli quando finisce la carta igienica!Datti una ridimensionata amico!


Madonna santa. Ma vaffanculo tu, Il Conte, Nonno Stronzo e il cazzo che ti si frega.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si perchè a differenza tua che non capisci un cazzo,io la merda la sento a naso.Immaturo?potrebbe anche essere,ma non coglione come te,che parli di stupidità, sembri un santone del cazzo, salvo poi prendere lucciole per lanterne.Aòòòò prenditi meno sul serio,ci stai dissanguando il cazzo e stai facendo una polemica ridicola sul perchè stermy è tornato,ma non hai proprio un cazzo da fare pure tu?A bello tu sarai pure er murena,ma ricordati bene che io con il tuo culo ci faccio tiro a segno quando cazzo mi pare.Tienilo a mente!Le tue parole sono utili come i coriandoli quando finisce la carta igienica!Datti una ridimensionata amico!


Mo' te vojo riccontà n'fatto che m'è sucesso ieri. 
M'ha detto: "Papà, che me porti a comprà 'n pajo de scarpe a Via Veneto?" Capirai a me me s'è allargato er core, io e mi' fija a Via Veneto, guai a chi me la guardava. Mentre se stava a guardà la vetrina de scarpe, passeno du' giovanotti e dicheno 'na frase che a me nun m'è piaciuta, io me giro e dico "A cornuto! Vie' qua a cornuto!" È venuto tutto spavardo, er più grosso, e m'ha dato un cazzotto in bocca: me lo so' guardato, ho sputato e j'ho detto: "Manco er sangue me fai usci', a cornuto! In guardia!". J'ho dato un destro 'n bocca m'è cascato per tera come Gesù Cristo, J'ho rotto er setto nasale, j'ho frantumato le mucose, e je dicevo "arzete, arzete, a cornuto arzete!" j'ho detto!... Pieno de sangue per tera, a ettolitri... Nun s'è arzato. Me lo so' guardato, me so' girato, me so' risistemato 'a giacca. M'ha detto "papà che è successo?" dice mi fija. "Niente, due de passaggio, 'namo a compra' le scarpe" j'ho detto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna santa. Ma vaffanculo tu, Il Conte, Nonno Stronzo e il cazzo che ti si frega.


"Nonno Stronzo" sarebbe un bel nome per una marca di sfogliatelle, magari al cioccolato. Tipo "Matilde Vincenzi". Son nomi che sanno di tradizione.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Stupenda*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mo' te vojo riccontà n'fatto che m'è sucesso ieri.
> M'ha detto: "Papà, che me porti a comprà 'n pajo de scarpe a Via Veneto?" Capirai a me me s'è allargato er core, io e mi' fija a Via Veneto, guai a chi me la guardava. Mentre se stava a guardà la vetrina de scarpe, passeno du' giovanotti e dicheno 'na frase che a me nun m'è piaciuta, io me giro e dico "A cornuto! Vie' qua a cornuto!" È venuto tutto spavardo, er più grosso, e m'ha dato un cazzotto in bocca: me lo so' guardato, ho sputato e j'ho detto: "Manco er sangue me fai usci', a cornuto! In guardia!". J'ho dato un destro 'n bocca m'è cascato per tera come Gesù Cristo, J'ho rotto er setto nasale, j'ho frantumato le mucose, e je dicevo "arzete, arzete, a cornuto arzete!" j'ho detto!... Pieno de sangue per tera, a ettolitri... Nun s'è arzato. Me lo so' guardato, me so' girato, me so' risistemato 'a giacca. M'ha detto "papà che è successo?" dice mi fija. "Niente, due de passaggio, 'namo a compra' le scarpe" j'ho detto.


Mario brega in borotalco!


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna santa. Ma vaffanculo tu, Il Conte, Nonno Stronzo e il cazzo che ti si frega.


Ma baciami il sottocappella sgarbi dei poveri!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sai cosa mi frega di quello che pensano di me?io non voglio cambiare nessuno,ma facciamo le pulci a stermy,e poi a gente che ha sputtanato fatti privati delle persone,che usa espressioni razziste verso tutti non diciamo un cazzo?A me non piace stare fra le pecore,odio i leccachiappe,ma sti cazzi del perchè stermy è tornato o no?



Del perchè stermy sia ritornato è un "fatto" che principalmente interessa solo ed esclusivamente a stermy, io posso esprimere la mia dandogli il benvenuto e scrivendogli che sono contento del suo rientro per motivi personali miei. Che poi si possa dare un "malvenuto" è un conto, sfracassargli le palle un altro, ma ci siamo abituati, io mi ci sono abituato.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Del perchè stermy sia ritornato è un "fatto" che principalmente interessa solo ed esclusivamente a stermy, io posso esprimere la mia dandogli il benvenuto e scrivendogli che sono contento del suo rientro per motivi personali miei. Che poi si possa dare un "malvenuto" è un conto, sfracassargli le palle un altro, ma ci siamo abituati, io mi ci sono abituato.


Ma infatti jb non ha in simpatia stermy e gli dissangua le palle .....!E ci sta,ma non può sopprimerci i coglioni scrivendo che lui non ha simpatie e antipatie,se fosse tornato fracazzi da velletri a jb non gli sarebbe fregato cazzi!A jb mica c'avemo l'anello ar naso....e daje!


----------



## tesla (12 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace di averti inchiodato il culo. Non volevo farti male. Ciao.


mamma mia, davvero una triste esperienza :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prendendo per buono quello che hai appena scritto la risposta è semplice, esistono i cretini, esistono i razzisti che già per definizione sono tutto un dire,  basta la parola (falqui)
> 
> Poi esistono altri tipi di cretini, vedi un certo oscuro, pare voglia cambiare il mondo,e non esiste età che possa fargli capire che morirà come quell'altro cretino di Ultimo. Insomma.... riprendo una frase da poco scritta qua, "spesso e volentieri chi nasce tondo non morirà quadrato", nonostante esistano certi tipi di cretini.
> 
> E sono proprio certi discorsi come quello appena scritto che irritano tanto, perchè ci si pone al di sopra delle parti, e nascono questioni no? E poi uno che fa? sballa! ti sbatte in faccia quello che sei e chiaramente ti dicono che stai sbagliando, perchè la sincerità dicono non ripaga, dicono che il contenuto per forma e esposizione non va bene. Va bene però prendere per il culo con molta sottigliezza.  E questo bisogna fare.  anzi bisognerebbe.



Ciao,

assolutamente, no. è una castroneria alla massima potenza, affermare, che chi nasce tondo muore tondo, 
e non può morire quadrato. è quella posizione comoda, di non doversi prendere nessuna responsabilità
di ciò che ci circonda, e neanche verso se stessi ... soprattutto, significa, che l'essere umano non è capace
di riflessione, di crescere, di cambiare ... di evolversi. 
che posizione assume un genitore, che ho una tale visione dell'essere umano verso un figlio? 

gli idealisti, chi spinge i pensieri, i critici ecc. ci vogliono! sempre! sono coloro, giusto o sbagliato, 
che ti portano a soffermarti su dettagli, che forse non hai notato ... e possono pure rompere, ma sta
nella loro natura ... è così, ed è un bene che sia così! a volte, solo dopo la decima volta, capti ... 

la sincerità, la chiarezza ... è l'arma più sottile che esiste. non ti possono abbassare i pantaloni, 
perché lo hai già fatto. ma arrivare ad un certo grado di autocritica, non è da tutti ... anzi, di pochissimi. 
bisogna essere molto svegli ... e pochi lo sono ... 

prendere per i fondelli ... è l'espressione più alta, di quanto sia povero e ingarbugliato chi ne ha bisogno. 
ne ha bisogno ... per sentirsi ... e riesce solo, se affonda l'altro ... una povertà d'animo, che lo rende ancora 
più nudo, di chi è sincero ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti jb non ha in simpatia stermy e gli dissangua le palle .....!E ci sta,ma non può sopprimerci i coglioni scrivendo che lui non ha simpatie e antipatie,se fosse tornato fracazzi da velletri a jb non gli sarebbe fregato cazzi!A jb mica c'avemo l'anello ar naso....e daje!


A dire il vero non credo gli stia qualcuno a genio, ma questo è palese nel leggerlo, è uno stile il suo. Avrai notato che nel discutere bastano due botta e risposta per poi leggere un post pieno di parolacce, tutti coglioni, tutti dementi, tutti degli emeriti idiota che non hanno capito nè che minchia scrive nè quale cazzo di significato aveva quello che era il significato scritto. Nsomma a capire cosa minchia ci stia a fare con una massa di dementi e coglioni ancora si deve scoprire, a parte quei due tre nick che gli leccano le palle, virtualmente intendo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Bello*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> assolutamente, no. è una castroneria alla massima potenza, affermare, che chi nasce tondo muore tondo,
> e non può morire quadrato. è quella posizione comoda, di non doversi prendere nessuna responsabilità
> ...


Bel post!


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2013)

:dorme:


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> assolutamente, no. è una castroneria alla massima potenza, affermare, che chi nasce tondo muore tondo,
> e non può morire quadrato. è quella posizione comoda, di non doversi prendere nessuna responsabilità
> ...



Ti ricordo che certe mie espressioni sono indirizzate a un nick del forum e a quella parvenza che ne esce fuori. 

In tutto e per tutto sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Dai*



Ultimo ha detto:


> A dire il vero non credo gli stia qualcuno a genio, ma questo è palese nel leggerlo, è uno stile il suo. Avrai notato che nel discutere bastano due botta e risposta per poi leggere un post pieno di parolacce, tutti coglioni, tutti dementi, tutti degli emeriti idiota che non hanno capito nè che minchia scrive nè quale cazzo di significato aveva quello che era il significato scritto. Nsomma a capire cosa minchia ci stia a fare con una massa di dementi e coglioni ancora si deve scoprire, a parte quei due tre nick che gli leccano le palle, virtualmente intendo.


Dai jb è un personaggio,un cane sciolto,di questo gli va dato merito.Poi eccede e quando eccede credo sia giusto pisciargli sulle scarpe e fargli capire di stare più a catena!Infondo lui è come un cazzo,per farlo pisciare nella giusta direzione,va preso con le mani e indirizzato.....!Questa è stupenda!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai jb è un personaggio,un cane sciolto,di questo gli va dato merito.Poi eccede e quando eccede credo sia giusto pisciargli sulle scarpe e fargli capire di stare più a catena!Infondo lui è come un cazzo,per farlo pisciare nella giusta direzione,va preso con le mani e indirizzato.....!Questa è stupenda!



Rido...


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Rido...


Jb non mi sta sulle palle,ogni tanto va indirizzato se no piscia fuori dal vaso!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti jb non ha in simpatia stermy e gli dissangua le palle .....!E ci sta,ma non può sopprimerci i coglioni scrivendo che lui non ha simpatie e antipatie,se fosse tornato fracazzi da velletri a jb non gli sarebbe fregato cazzi!A jb mica c'avemo l'anello ar naso....e daje!


Mannò. Non è vero che non mi sta simpatico. O meglio: non mi sta nè simpatico nè antipatico. Alle volte sono pure d'accordo con quello che scrive, pensa un po'. Veramente non è che mi frega se sta qui o lì, o da un'altra parte. Se va o rimane. A me per la verità non mi sta propriamente antipatico nessuno. E' vero anche che ci sono utenti che però mi sono più simpatici. Ma non è che c'è qualcuno che mi sta antipatico, Caprone incluso.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb non mi sta sulle palle,ogni tanto va indirizzato se no piscia fuori dal vaso!:up:


Ahahahahhahahahahah! Ma io ti piscio in faccia, in culo e ti ci faccio fare pure i gargarsmi.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb non mi sta sulle palle,ogni tanto va indirizzato se no piscia fuori dal vaso!:up:



Yes, notato e confermato.


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che certe mie espressioni sono indirizzate a un nick del forum e a quella parvenza che ne esce fuori.
> 
> In tutto e per tutto sono d'accordo con quello che hai scritto.



Ciao,

si, mi ricordo. 

ma non dimenticare ... cambiamo noi e cambiano gli altri. 
a volte ciò può riavvicinare o allontanare ancora di più. 
la cosa importante ... rimanere in un certo flusso. 

chi mi vuole inchiodare per come ero un anno fa ... 
un bel sorriso e ciao ... perché, non ci troviamo allo stesso punto ...
e non fa niente ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahah! Ma io ti piscio in faccia, in culo e ti ci faccio fare pure i gargarsmi.


Visto il cazzo che ti ritrovi puoi pisciare in faccia solo alle lumache,e ti assicuro che ne riderebbero di quella larva triste che fa presenza fra quelle tue palle moscie e rabberciate!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai jb è un personaggio,un cane sciolto,di questo gli va dato merito.Poi eccede e quando eccede credo sia giusto pisciargli sulle scarpe e fargli capire di stare più a catena!Infondo lui è come un cazzo,per farlo pisciare nella giusta direzione,va preso con le mani e indirizzato.....!Questa è stupenda!


Ma che eccede che tu stai a parlare con un mongoloide che non riesce a mettere quattro frasi di senso compiuto in fila, il quale non riuscendo a dimostrare la farlocchissima tesi secondo la quale io scriverei in certo modo agli utenti per risaltare come maschio alfa e trombare le femmine del forum, ha datto della PUTTANA a enne utenti, poi è scappato, poi ha scritto una lettere da lagrime amare divulgata per interposta persona, poi è tornato sotto mentite spoglie, poi s'è scusato e ancora lagrime a profusione, poi ha ripreso il suo vecchio account e mò sta qua e tu gli dai corda perchè è un poverino che a cinquant'anni ne dimostra dodici e tu ti senti in dovere di proteggerlo manco fosse il tuo fratellino più piccolo cerebroesente con la bavuccia all'angolo della bocca e gli occhi vitrei.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Dai*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che eccede che tu stai a parlare con un mongoloide che non riesce a mettere quattro frasi di senso compiuto in fila, il quale non riuscendo a dimostrare la farlocchissima tesi secondo la quale io scriverei in certo modo agli utenti per risaltare come maschio alfa e trombare le femmine del forum, ha datto della PUTTANA a enne utenti, poi è scappato, poi ha scritto una lettere da lagrime amare divulgata per interposta persona, poi è tornato sotto mentite spoglie, poi s'è scusato e ancora lagrime a profusione, poi ha ripreso il suo vecchio account e mò sta qua e tu gli dai corda perchè è un poverino che a cinquant'anni ne dimostra dodici e tu ti senti in dovere di proteggerlo manco fosse il tuo fratellino più piccolo cerebroesente con la bavuccia all'angolo della bocca e gli occhi vitrei.


Jb il sor claudio è un mito!


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che eccede che tu stai a parlare con un mongoloide che non riesce a mettere quattro frasi di senso compiuto in fila, il quale non riuscendo a dimostrare la farlocchissima tesi secondo la quale io scriverei in certo modo agli utenti per risaltare come maschio alfa e trombare le femmine del forum, ha datto della PUTTANA a enne utenti, poi è scappato, poi ha scritto una lettere da lagrime amare divulgata per interposta persona, poi è tornato sotto mentite spoglie, poi s'è scusato e ancora lagrime a profusione, poi ha ripreso il suo vecchio account e mò sta qua e tu gli dai corda perchè è un poverino che a cinquant'anni ne dimostra dodici e tu ti senti in dovere di proteggerlo manco fosse il tuo fratellino più piccolo cerebroesente con la bavuccia all'angolo della bocca e gli occhi vitrei.



ma per curiosità: degli utenti uomini chi ti va a genio?
con le utentesse mi sembra che tu vada più d'accordo
...non che ci voglia molto!:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma per curiosità: degli utenti uomini chi ti va a genio?
> con le utentesse mi sembra che tu vada più d'accordo
> ...non che ci voglia molto!:singleeye:


Uhm. Boh. Ci penso.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uhm. Boh. Ci penso.


cheater?massinfedele?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb il sor claudio è un mito!



Madò rido davvero compà. però a volte mi sento in colpa. Ha ragione sienne, il sentirsi in colpa ne è una dimostrazione.


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*Tu*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò rido davvero compà. però a volte mi sento in colpa. Ha ragione sienne, il sentirsi in colpa ne è una dimostrazione.


Tu e daniele siete i miei miti viventi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Luglio 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :confuso:
> 
> Sintetizzando, se non ho letto male:
> 1) stai con tua moglie da 30 anni e ancora non l'hai convinta di non essere un cojone (o, comunque, meno cojone di suo fratello).
> ...



green


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> cheater?massinfedele?


Ahahahahhahah! Sì sì.


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

alla fine JB è più buono di tanti altri qui ... :mrgreen: ... 

preferenze ho, normale, a volte, solo per alcuni aspetti. 
ma ho anche, chi non leggo proprio ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Luglio 2013)

*Sienne*

Più che altro jb, proprio perché non gliene frega un cazzo, risulta mediamente più obiettivo di qualcun altro: nonostante i modi poco urbani.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :confuso:
> 
> Sintetizzando, se non ho letto male:
> 1) stai con tua moglie da 30 anni e ancora non l'hai convinta di non essere un cojone (o, comunque, meno cojone di suo fratello).
> ...


sintetizzando la sintesi....mavattelapijaintercooler...ahahah


----------



## oscuro (12 Luglio 2013)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Più che altro jb, proprio perché non gliene frega un cazzo, risulta mediamente più obiettivo di qualcun altro: nonostante i modi poco urbani.


Gli stanno sulle palle tutti,che obbiettività è?:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Dovresti evitare di uscirtene alla cazzo di cane se qualcuno fa le pulci a sto vecchio stronzo, considerando che, per come si comporta, E' IL MINIMO SINDACALE che possa aspettarsi. E, per la cronaca: a me si contesta praticamente tutto. Ma me lo aspetto, mica no. Solo che, cazzo, la gente che si esprime per pura partigianeria, o partito preso, senza un cazzo di senso critico o obiettività e spessissimo palesando balogia, tipo te o appunto la capra, è REALMENTE il male di qualsiasi cosa, forum compreso. Quale Conte e Vincenza e stocazzo. Quello se non altro si fa i cazzi suoi e se sei poco poco intelligente lo sgami in quattro secondi e gli prendi le misure. Ma qua di sveglioni in effetti e pieno e quindi dopo millemila anni ancora il Conte è il male del forum. Non la palese demenza. Il Conte. Porca puttana.


Ah impotente, so rientrato oltre che pe' di' li cazzi mia anche per di' 'na cosa de tutto er forum e volevo chiama' ciofanni pe' dirlo pure a lui...

insieme alla sfogacazzi quanno la incocciai, ce stava nella discussione na' psicologa e s'iniziarono argomenti inerenti la sfera dei sentimenti.....io me inserivo sciorinando i frutti della palestra fatta per anni qua e in DOL dato  che er confronto co' certe capocce che giravano era come na' lastra alla neuro....ahahah...

quindi la psico s'incuriosi' de come mai n'informatico andava cosi' in profondita' nelle analisi di queste argomentazioni tanto da credere che fossi un suo collega che la pijava pe' culo, dato che ero sempre un nick anonimo...

questo pe' di' che tu per es. nun hai mai contato un cazzo nell'economia de sto forum perche' te sei er tipo perfetto de tetta, pappa, cacca e nanna...ahahahah

ed infatti l'errore e' stato dare spazio a quel fallito magnagatt e caccia' le tante teste che ce stavano, che per carita', combinavano pure bordelli immani dietro le quinte pero' se se conteneva l'aspetto inter-personale er forum diventava na' bella roba...invece s'e' svaccato tutto...

se nun me scassate er cazzo magari la convinco a veni' qua che cosi' je fa' un clistere alla neuro de sto pirlone imbecille che pensa che l'altri ragionino sempre cor metro suo....ahahahah


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2013)

troppe pagine....mi fate un riassuntino? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> troppe pagine....mi fate un riassuntino? :mrgreen:


tutti affankulo tranne zietto tuo...troppo sintetico?...ahahah


----------



## free (12 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tutti affankulo tranne zietto tuo...troppo sintetico?...ahahah



ma in totale che ti prepara da magnà??:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma in totale che ti prepara da magnà??:mrgreen:


se, e mo' magni...stara' a dieta....ahahah


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tutti affankulo tranne zietto tuo...troppo sintetico?...ahahah



tutti a fanculo dove?


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> troppe pagine....mi fate un riassuntino? :mrgreen:


ciao tesora come stai??
non ho letto...sono trope hai ragione...


----------



## sienne (12 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Più che altro jb, proprio perché non gliene frega un cazzo, risulta mediamente più obiettivo di qualcun altro: nonostante i modi poco urbani.


Ciao,

proprio perché non gli interessa, dovrebbe essere più obiettivo?

ma cosa non gli interessa esattamente?

se una cosa non t'interessa, non ti soffermi più di tanto ... 
che obiettività è? 

credo, che l'obiettività dipende da altri fattori ... 
il sapere prendere le distanze (che non centra nulla, che te ne freghi),
la capacità di astrazione, la capacità di partire dal soggetto/oggetto e non da te ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> proprio perché non gli interessa, dovrebbe essere più obiettivo?
> 
> ...


mio


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao tesora come stai??
> non ho letto...sono trope hai ragione...


toh chi se vede.....ahahah.....ao' e' questa l'ora de arriva'?...ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mio


Mio, solo perchè al momento non posso darlo a sienne.  Non ti abituare. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ciao tesora come stai??
> non ho letto...sono trope hai ragione...



ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
io bene e tu?


----------



## Annuccia (12 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> io bene e tu?


incasinata...
come sempre ma tutto ok...


smack


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> incasinata...
> come sempre ma tutto ok...
> 
> 
> smack



Rintra questo forum c'è puzza di piedi. lavalumi ogni tanti ah!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> insieme alla sfogacazzi quanno la incocciai, ce stava nella discussione na' psicologa e s'iniziarono argomenti inerenti la sfera dei sentimenti.....*io me inserivo sciorinando i frutti della palestra fatta per anni qua e in DOL* dato  che er confronto co' certe capocce che giravano era come na' lastra alla neuro....ahahah...
> 
> quindi la psico s'incuriosi' de come mai n'informatico andava cosi' in profondita' nelle analisi di queste argomentazioni tanto da credere che fossi un suo collega che la pijava pe' culo, dato che ero sempre un nick anonimo...


You mean "psichiatra".


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rintra questo forum c'è puzza di piedi. lavalumi ogni tanti ah!


e' vero...che tanfo...pero' se fa' vede' solo i piedi, chissa' che cesso er resto...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah impotente, so rientrato oltre che pe' di' li cazzi mia anche per di' 'na cosa de tutto er forum e volevo chiama' ciofanni pe' dirlo pure a lui...
> 
> insieme alla sfogacazzi quanno la incocciai, ce stava nella discussione na' psicologa e s'iniziarono argomenti inerenti la sfera dei sentimenti.....io me inserivo sciorinando i frutti della palestra fatta per anni qua e in DOL dato che er confronto co' certe capocce che giravano era come na' lastra alla neuro....ahahah...
> 
> ...


Sul primo neretto: Vecchia capra mia, pure l'"aiuto" che ha trovato Diletta è uno psicologo. Mbè? Sai quanti cazzoni ci sono in giro che si spacciano per strizzacervelli quando tendenzialmente dovrebbero essere buttati in uno bello stanzone bianco con le pareti imbottite e lasciati lì per evitare di nuocere al prossimo? A sessant'anni bullarsi d'essere passati per lo psicologo della domenica in forum di bruciati dovrebbe fatte capì come stai messo, ed invece cianci, e cianci, e cianci da frescone separato alla cazzo di cane e fuori tempo massimo. 

Sul secondo: ipse dixit.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> *proprio perché non gli interessa, dovrebbe essere più obiettivo?*
> 
> ...



ti sei risposta da sola


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sul primo neretto: Vecchia capra mia, pure l'"aiuto" che ha trovato Diletta è uno psicologo. Mbè? Sai quanti cazzoni ci sono in giro che si spacciano per strizzacervelli quando tendenzialmente dovrebbero essere buttati in uno bello stanzone bianco con le pareti imbottite e lasciati lì per evitare di nuocere al prossimo? A sessant'anni bullarsi d'essere passati per lo psicologo della domenica in forum di bruciati dovrebbe fatte capì come stai messo, ed invece cianci, e cianci, e cianci da frescone separato alla cazzo di cane e fuori tempo massimo.
> 
> Sul secondo: ipse dixit.


mah.....c'ho proprio n'ingorgo pero' confido sur tuo intuito...ahahah

ao' ma che cazzo j'avete fatto a sta larva?.....ahahah...ops...nun j'avete volevo di'....ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah impotente, so rientrato oltre che pe' di' li cazzi mia anche per di' 'na cosa de tutto er forum e volevo chiama' ciofanni pe' dirlo pure a lui...
> 
> insieme alla sfogacazzi quanno la incocciai, ce stava nella discussione na' psicologa e s'iniziarono argomenti inerenti la sfera dei sentimenti.....io me inserivo sciorinando i frutti della palestra fatta per anni qua e in DOL dato  che er confronto co' certe capocce che giravano era come na' lastra alla neuro....ahahah...
> 
> ...



aha, ora si capiscono tante cosette
na bella roba per chi?

io dico che con questi ragionamenti dimostri che la differenza fra te e il fallito magnagatt è solo di collocazione geografica

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mah.....*c'ho proprio n'ingorgo pero' confido sur tuo intuito*...ahahah
> 
> ao' ma che cazzo j'avete fatto a sta larva?.....ahahah...ops...nun j'avete volevo di'....ahahahahah


Come no, ecco la soluzione:







Non ringraziarmi.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aha, ora si capiscono tante cosette
> na bella roba per chi?
> 
> io dico che con questi ragionamenti dimostri che la differenza fra te e il fallito magnagatt è solo di collocazione geografica
> ...


Eh. Hai capito la merda? Basta che salviamo le apparenze.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aha, ora si capiscono tante cosette
> na bella roba per chi?
> 
> io dico che con questi ragionamenti dimostri che la differenza fra te e il fallito magnagatt è solo di collocazione geografica
> ...


ed e' talmente vera la stronzata che hai partorito che de me manco sanno come me chiamo...forse forse solo er nome e stop...de te invece, ne sanno de piu' l'altri che te...ahahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. Hai capito la merda? Basta che salviamo le apparenze.


te diro' che me sarei meravijato se avessi capito er concetto.....ahahahah...

brao', nun m'hai DILUSO!...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te diro' che me sarei meravijato se avessi capito er concetto.....ahahahah...
> 
> brao', nun m'hai DILUSO!...ahahah


Ma il concetto è proprio quello. E ti dirò che la gente non sa il tuo nome o forse solo quello non perchè non ti mischi (o non ti immischi), ma piuttosto perchè sennò ne verrebbero fuori di fregnacce, quelle che racconti, vecchio coglione. E allora ti fai i cazzi tuoi ma rimestando nella merda altrui. Bella vita di merda, lasciatelo dire caro il mio Freud de borgata.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il concetto è proprio quello. E ti dirò che la gente non sa il tuo nome o forse solo quello non perchè non ti mischi (o non ti immischi), ma piuttosto perchè sennò ne verrebbero fuori di fregnacce, quelle che racconti, vecchio coglione. E allora ti fai i cazzi tuoi ma rimestando nella merda altrui. Bella vita di merda, lasciatelo dire caro il mio Freud de borgata.


ahahahahahah.....ecco qui sei andato mejo...poco pero'...ahahahahahah

alla fine secondo te, se scoprira' che so' gaio o na' femminuccia....maro'.......ahahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahah.....ecco qui sei andato mejo...poco pero'...ahahahahahah
> 
> alla fine secondo te, se scoprira' che so' gaio o na' femminuccia....maro'.......ahahahahahahah



Alla fine si scoprirà che vivi con oggetti enormi infilati nel retto. Già.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io mica la capisco questa diatriba sul perchè o percome il "nonno" faccia ritorno? Che poi sono convinto del fatto che questo ritorno faccia piacere a molti.
> 
> E' tornato perchè tutte le rotelle a posto non ce l'ha. Come tutti qui.


come non approvare


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alla fine si scoprirà che vivi con oggetti enormi infilati nel retto. Già.


ma nun e' ora de manna' in vacanza quel povero neurone superstite?...lo sforzi troppo...io te l'ho detto poifa' tu...ahahah

pero' ciccio...mo' famme fa na' richiesta alla Digos che se me manni in confusione capace che partono via email le twuittate co' la romana....ahahahah

gestisciti sti 4 vaffankulo ner frattempo che ritorno...ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma nun e' ora de manna' in vacanza quel povero neurone superstite?...lo sforzi troppo...io te l'ho detto poifa' tu...ahahah
> 
> pero' ciccio...mo' famme fa na' richiesta alla Digos che se me manni in confusione capace che partono via email le twuittate co' la romana....ahahahah
> 
> gestisciti sti 4 vaffankulo ner frattempo che ritorno...ahahahah


Cià.


----------



## MK (12 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Uela' scioppati, fateme posto che da "osservatur" ve divento "collega"...ahahah
> 
> Un saluto "normale" a tuc', un saluto speciale a chi gia' lo sa, uno medio a Ciovanni oseno' se monta er capoccione ed invece a quell'altro Giovanni carci ner culo a due a due finche' nun diventeno dispari...ahahah
> 
> Ve volete fa' oggi 1/2 kilo de cazzi mia?....ahahah


Non potevo non salutare il mio amico Stermi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, ma quale quotone. Sta vecchia capra acida è tornata PROPRIO per i problemi che ha. A voialtre bisognerebbe fare delle potenti infiltrazioni di *fosforo*.


perché sono illuminanti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno


:rotfl:


----------



## tesla (13 Luglio 2013)

è finita così? mi stavo divertendo


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2013)

tu is mej che uan!


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2013)

ma tu sei tutto matto.
per una sciocca questione di principio butti via un matrimonio di trent'anni?
stai rimbecillendo?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu sei tutto matto.
> per una sciocca questione di principio butti via un matrimonio di trent'anni?
> stai rimbecillendo?


A me sa che è la moglie che fanculizza lui...esasperata da quanto lui la rompe con la storia del cognato no?

Dai su Stermy ha la sua mentalità no?


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

stermi i punti li hai persi tu che chiami cretina tua moglie , la madre di tua figlia,
in un forum dove ci sono persone che non stimi .
delusione


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stermi i punti li hai persi tu che chiami cretina tua moglie , la madre di tua figlia,
> in un forum dove ci sono persone che non stimi .
> delusione


Cia' Mine', come stai?....ma cretina perche' lo sa come sono fatto e cazzo insiste....mo' saranno 3-4 giorni che mi sta rifacendo la corte...ahahahahah...ma e' roba da chiodi....


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cia' Mine', come stai?....ma cretina perche' lo sa come sono fatto e cazzo insiste....mo' saranno 3-4 giorni che mi sta rifacendo la corte...ahahahahah...ma e' roba da chiodi....


cedi e andatevene a fare un bel viaggio alla faccia del cognato


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cedi e andatevene a fare un bel viaggio alla faccia del cognato


ma sara' na' settimana che avra' litigato di brutto co' la tribu'...ce sta na' sorella, divorziata e stronza, che  tempestava di telefonate mi moje a cui non rispondeva nemmeno...da li' ho notato il cambiamento....pero' come dicevo se sara' cagata sotto un mesetto fa piu' o meno...m'ha beccato almeno 3 volte che ridevo da solo..ahahah...alla prima me fa: e tu mo' che c'avresti che ridi da solo co' na' faccia da ebete stampata?......chi io?..ma tu' si' pazz'...ahahah e le altre ho notato che se n'e' accorta.....avra' pensato ...questo s'e' gia' "organizzato"..ahahah....ma perche' dico io siamo cosi' coglioni ed abbiamo bisogno delle bombe atomiche?...mah....ha detto pure fai e di' che cazzo te pare ma almeno alla casa al mare in puglia da solo non ci vai...dimmi te...la imbarco su un gommone direzione Albania?...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma sara' na' settimana che avra' litigato di brutto co' la tribu'...ce sta na' sorella, divorziata e stronza, che  tempestava di telefonate mi moje a cui non rispondeva nemmeno...da li' ho notato il cambiamento....pero' come dicevo se sara' cagata sotto un mesetto fa piu' o meno...m'ha beccato almeno 3 volte che ridevo da solo..ahahah...alla prima me fa: e tu mo' che c'avresti che ridi da solo co' na' faccia da ebete stampata?......chi io?..ma tu' si' pazz'...ahahah e le altre ho notato che se n'e' accorta.....avra' pensato ...questo s'e' gia' "organizzato"..ahahah....ma perche' dico io siamo cosi' coglioni ed abbiamo bisogno delle bombe atomiche?...mah....ha detto pure fai e di' che cazzo te pare ma almeno alla casa al mare in puglia da solo non ci vai...dimmi te...la imbarco su un gommone direzione Albania?...ahahah


ma sai che una bombetta atomica dopo tanti anni ci sta pure bene?
riscopritevi ; son sicura che tua moglie si farà tutta sexy ....cambiati la canottiera pure tu, cretinetti.


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

è la volta buona che ci scappa pure quello che sai


----------



## free (15 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma sara' na' settimana che avra' litigato di brutto co' la tribu'...ce sta na' sorella, divorziata e stronza, che  tempestava di telefonate mi moje a cui non rispondeva nemmeno...da li' ho notato il cambiamento....pero' come dicevo se sara' cagata sotto un mesetto fa piu' o meno...m'ha beccato almeno 3 volte che ridevo da solo..ahahah...alla prima me fa: e tu mo' che c'avresti che ridi da solo co' na' faccia da ebete stampata?......chi io?..ma tu' si' pazz'...ahahah e le altre ho notato che se n'e' accorta.....avra' pensato ...questo s'e' gia' "organizzato"..ahahah....ma perche' dico io siamo cosi' coglioni ed abbiamo bisogno delle bombe atomiche?...mah....ha detto pure fai e di' che cazzo te pare ma almeno alla casa al mare in puglia da solo non ci vai...dimmi te...la imbarco su un gommone direzione Albania?...ahahah



ma bbasta con 'sti cazzo di parenti!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che una bombetta atomica dopo tanti anni ci sta pure bene?
> riscopritevi ; son sicura che tua moglie si farà tutta sexy ....cambiati la canottiera pure tu, cretinetti.


ma direi che la bombetta atomica c'e' stata bene si'...anzi due volte...ahahah...e meno male che a quella co' erca avevo detto che me stavo a separa'...maro'...mo' vaga per il web disperata....se me decido passo le coordinate a jb cosi' se ripija...maro' come lo vedo male....ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma bbasta con 'sti cazzo di parenti!


ed a me lo dici?...io pe' difendere lei dai casini classici tra nuora e suocera so' stato litigato un 4anni buoni mentre lei...mavafankul va...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (15 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la volta buona che ci scappa pure quello che sai


ah beh...e direi...oseno' e' propr' scem'...ahahah..che la guerra continui...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma sara' na' settimana che avra' litigato di brutto co' la tribu'...ce sta na' sorella, divorziata e stronza, che  tempestava di telefonate mi moje a cui non rispondeva nemmeno...da li' ho notato il cambiamento....pero' come dicevo se sara' cagata sotto un mesetto fa piu' o meno...m'ha beccato almeno 3 volte che ridevo da solo..ahahah...alla prima me fa: e tu mo' che c'avresti che ridi da solo co' na' faccia da ebete stampata?......chi io?..ma tu' si' pazz'...ahahah e le altre ho notato che se n'e' accorta.....avra' pensato ...questo s'e' gia' "organizzato"..ahahah....ma perche' dico io siamo cosi' coglioni ed abbiamo bisogno delle bombe atomiche?...mah....ha detto pure fai e di' che cazzo te pare ma almeno alla casa al mare in puglia da solo non ci vai...dimmi te...la imbarco su un gommone direzione Albania?...ahahah


Ah, la rimandi a casa? Sarebbe un'idea.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah beh...e direi...oseno' e' propr' scem'...ahahah..che la guerra continui...ahahah



Sei un grande. Sei riuscito veramente tramite noi "almeno credo" ad essere tranquillo e deciso nelle tue scelte. Non dimenticarti però che tua moglie probabilmente ha bisogno di tempo, e a quanto pare, visto quello che stai scrivendo, sta capendo.


----------



## passante (15 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non potevo non salutare il mio amico Stermi


 MK! :kiss: e ciao anche a stermi


----------



## Fantastica (15 Luglio 2013)

[Lo dico tra parentesi (io Sterminator, detto Stermy, non lo conosco. Vedo che gli volete bene e mi fa piacere, per carità (per carità...). Posso però dire che trovo insopportabile che non scriva in italiano? E che ci ha da ridere continuamente? E' uno stile di presentazione timido o è un segno di demenza?]


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> MK! :kiss: e ciao anche a stermi


Ciao, tutto bene?


----------



## passante (15 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ciao, tutto bene?


molto bene... appena rientrato da vacanza bellissima . e tu?


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> molto bene... appena rientrato da vacanza bellissima . e tu?


Tutto bene anch'io, ma per le vacanze c'è ancora da aspettare.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> MK! :kiss: e ciao anche a stermi


Passa', che tu sia maledetto....ahahah...m'ero ricordato della svista e stavo per rimediare...vabbe' ciao, pe' stavorta te perdono...tutto bene?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ciao, tutto bene?


Ciao MK...e scusa la svista...che se dice da quelle parti?...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [Lo dico tra parentesi (io Sterminator, detto Stermy, non lo conosco. Vedo che gli volete bene e mi fa piacere, per carità (per carità...). Posso però dire che trovo insopportabile che non scriva in italiano? E che ci ha da ridere continuamente? E' uno stile di presentazione timido o è un segno di demenza?]


A Fantastica, continua cosi' e te farai er pieno de fantastici vaffankulo....ahahah


----------



## passante (16 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Passa', che tu sia maledetto....ahahah...m'ero ricordato della svista e stavo per rimediare...vabbe' ciao, pe' stavorta te perdono...tutto bene?


  sono rientrato da poco e, soprattutto aspettavo, un momento di tranquillità in sto' thread (  ) per salutarti con calma.  io tutto bene, a parte un piccolo improvviso guaio economico, ma ce la caveremo. e tu piuttosto? non ho capito se siete in miglioramento o no (spero di sì, ovvio).


----------



## MK (16 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ciao MK...e scusa la svista...che se dice da quelle parti?...


Quelle parti quali?


----------



## Sterminator (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Quelle parti quali?


Le tue...uuutto bene?


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Le tue...uuutto bene?


Le mie non sono le nostre? Intendo geograficamente parlando.


----------



## devastata (20 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma pure le tue coetanne pensano lo stesso dei loro coetanei :mrgreen:



Non tanto, altrimenti la trentenne (oggi) non se ne sarebbe invaghita!


----------



## devastata (20 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai quotato un messaggio che evidentemente non hai letto. Ti riassumo brevemente. Ad un certo punto l'immane marea di stupidità mi rende tutto sto circo avulso. Ho intenzione di andarmene e saluto. Mi chiedono di rimanere, mi prendo del tempo e poi sostanzialmente rimango. Anche se, ovviamente, la stupidità è ancora tutta lì, salvo che la evito il più possibile, se appena appena posso e compatibilmente con il fatto che poi, per forza di cose, rimane proprio poco. Ma comunque tant'è. E questo sono io.
> Vecchia capra: ad un certo punto Admin è costretto ad impedire l'accesso ai non registrati. La nostra vecchia capra, che scriveva come non registrato, prima che gli fosse impedito di scrivere rimarcava che a) se gli fosse stato impedito di postare da non registrato avrebbe semplicemente smesso di farlo perchè mai avrebbe ripreso il suo vecchio account (che poi sarebbe stato sbloccato da Admin e che poi è quello che usa attualmente) e b) che di sto forum non gli importava nulla di niente. Ora accade che la nostra vecchia capra non solo leggeva il forum, ma siccome a sessant'anni ha avuto la genialata di separarsi dalla mugliera perchè lei poraccia ha finito i punti bonus che aveva con lui (tipo la patente, hai presente?) eccolo qui bollito a morte che si da alla politica dei poveretti e millanta scopate con reporter trentottenni che soddisferebbe manco Mandingo sotto effetto di un cocktail di viagra da cavallo. Che poi, pensa un po' sto vecchio coglione come doveva stare represso, *ammesso che sta cosa della trentottenne sia vera*, per separarsi dalla moglie e trovarsi subito dopo un poraccia decerebrata dove infilarlo a secco. Pensa tu che cazzo di FAME.



Per alcuni è pure vecchia. Non vedo perchè non debba essero vero. Posso sempre fornirgli l'indirizzo della piccolina. 30 appena compiuti.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Per alcuni è pure vecchia. Non vedo perchè non debba essero vero. Posso sempre fornirgli l'indirizzo della piccolina. 30 appena compiuti.


Mi dispiace devy, se tuo marito ha perso la brocca pe' na trentenne, ma se ha piu' o meno la mia eta' (57) un po' lo capisco...certe ci fanno regredire in una maniera che nessuno avrebbe immaginato prima...maro'......io sto in crisi...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mi dispiace devy, se tuo marito ha perso la brocca pe' na trentenne, ma se ha piu' o meno la mia eta' (57) un po' lo capisco...certe ci fanno regredire in una maniera che nessuno avrebbe immaginato prima...maro'......io sto in crisi...


A parte che spero che il tuo essere in crisi sia ironico, il fatto che regrediate écolpa vostra non della 37 enne. 
Non tutti regrediscono amche perchè nel momento che regredite perdete interesse per la 37enne. Semprw che la 37enne abbia per voi un interesse vero. Altrimenti avrà solo ottenuto quello che voleva


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Per alcuni è pure vecchia. Non vedo perchè non debba essero vero. Posso sempre fornirgli l'indirizzo della piccolina. 30 appena compiuti.


Io mica scrivevo così perchè è impossibile o non credo che accada. Anzi.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parte che spero che il tuo essere in crisi sia ironico, il fatto che regrediate écolpa vostra non della 37 enne.
> Non tutti regrediscono amche perchè nel momento che regredite perdete interesse per la 37enne. Semprw che la 37enne abbia per voi un interesse vero. Altrimenti avrà solo ottenuto quello che voleva


ma che ironico...da un 10 gg mi segue una 34enne su twitter e ieri sera che era il suo compleanno non vedeva l'ora che se ne andassero gli amici (alle 23) per stare a fare i cretini coi DM fino alle due de notte passate... e sabato col partito siamo stati tutto il giorno sul territorio ed ho approfondito co' na' bella 32enne del partito...anche lei col matrimonio in crisi...minchia de gia', armeno a me so' 30...ahahah...e la sera l'ho accompagnata a casa e semo stati piu' di un'ora in macchina a darci i bacini e le coccole come i pischelliiiiiiiii.....aiuto.....ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che ironico...da un 10 gg mi segue una 34enne su twitter e ieri sera che era il suo compleanno non vedeva l'ora che se ne andassero gli amici (alle 23) per stare a fare i cretini coi DM fino alle due de notte passate... e sabato col partito siamo stati tutto il giorno sul territorio ed ho approfondito co' na' bella 32enne del partito...anche lei col matrimonio in crisi...minchia de gia', armeno a me so' 30...ahahah...e la sera l'ho accompagnata a casa e semo stati piu' di un'ora in macchina a darci i bacini e le coccole come i pischelliiiiiiiii.....aiuto.....ahahahah


Ho la sensazione che ci pigli per il culo alla grandissima


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che ci pigli per il culo alla grandissima


capirai.......


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che ci pigli per il culo alla grandissima


No se e'successo a me ,puo'accadere anche a lui,di trovare donna piu'giovane.ma una volta nella vita.vabbe'che lui e'il figo di Bisceglie...io no.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No se e'successo a me ,puo'accadere anche a lui,di trovare donna piu'giovane.ma una volta nella vita.vabbe'che lui e'il figo di Bisceglie...io no.


Ma certo che gli puó capitare
Ma ci ha massacrato le palle per anni sul tradimento e ora come se niente fpsse tradisce sua moglie?
Di Stermy ho sempre apprezzato la coerenza. Mi cadrebbe un mito


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No se e'successo a me ,puo'accadere anche a lui,di trovare donna piu'giovane.ma una volta nella vita.vabbe'che lui e'il figo di Bisceglie...io no.


ma se vai su twitter c'e un mare di faiga da paura...ahahahah...l'eta' media e' su 30-40 anni e certe gia' co' le foto in bacheca te fanno capi' che cazzo cercano.....appunto....ahahah....ce so' entrato un sei mesi fa per fare politica, ma da due mesi e' un calvario....ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che gli puó capitare
> Ma ci ha massacrato le palle per anni sul tradimento e ora come se niente fpsse tradisce sua moglie?
> Di Stermy ho sempre apprezzato la coerenza. Mi cadrebbe un mito


Fondamentalmente perchè è un represso di merda. Ma mica è quello. E' la figa su twitter con la scusa del partito. Capito? LA FIGA SU TWITTER.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che gli puó capitare
> Ma ci ha massacrato le palle per anni sul tradimento e ora come se niente fpsse tradisce sua moglie?
> Di Stermy ho sempre apprezzato la coerenza. Mi cadrebbe un mito


Guarda che io sto in crisi proprio per quello...riuscivo sempre ad impormi dove mi dovevo fermare ed anche abbastanza facilmente, ma da due mesi a questa parte che mia moglie mi ha massacrato i coglioni co' la storia che se vole separa', io tecnicamente me sento libero e annassero affankulo tutti...l'ho gia' detto che mia moglie sta cercando di ricucire proprio perche' se sara' resa conto di qualche giro che me so' organizzato....so' rinato in casa, cazzarola...me sentivo castrato...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente perchè è un represso di merda. Ma mica è quello. E' la figa su twitter con la scusa del partito. Capito? LA FIGA SU TWITTER.


e come cazzo fai a non essere "represso" se da 30 anni stai sempre con una e nun c'hai mai messo un corno manco de striscio?...te poi cazzone manco sei arrivato ai 50 e co' sta capoccia senz'altro te suicidi prima..ahahah...poi quanno c'arrivi me lo dici com'e' co' le sgallettate che te girano intorno...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *e come cazzo fai a non essere "represso" se da 30 anni stai sempre con una e nun c'hai mai messo un corno manco de striscio?...*te poi cazzone manco sei arrivato ai 50 e co' sta capoccia senz'altro te suicidi prima..ahahah...poi quanno c'arrivi me lo dici come' co' le sgallettate che te girano intorno...ahahah


Non dovresti, molto semplicemente.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda che io sto in crisi proprio per quello...riuscivo sempre ad impormi dove mi dovevo fermare ed anche abbastanza facilmente, ma da due mesi a questa parte che mia moglie mi ha massacrato i coglioni co' la storia che se vole separa', io tecnicamente me sento libero e annassero affankulo tutti...l'ho gia' detto che mia moglie sta cercando di ricucire proprio perche' se sara' resa conto di qualche giro che me so' organizzato....so' rinato in casa, cazzarola...me sentivo castrato...


E da quando ti sentivi castrato? Hai sempre detto che stavi bene...
Ok Stermy porto pazienza fino a che ti deciderai a dirci che c'è sotto
Mi eri più simpatico prima...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e come cazzo fai a non essere "represso" se da 30 anni stai sempre con una e nun c'hai mai messo un corno manco de striscio?...te poi cazzone manco sei arrivato ai 50 e co' sta capoccia senz'altro te suicidi prima..ahahah...poi quanno c'arrivi me lo dici come' co' le sgallettate che te girano intorno...ahahah



Hai fatto un giro per i market? aauahaaahhahaah dicono che si cucca più di twitter.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dovresti, molto semplicemente.


Ma dai gli dai smche corda?
Non vedi che ci prende per il culo?
Non credo a mezza parola di quello che sta dicendo
Orgoglioso com'é, non anmetterebbe mai di aver sbagliato quando dicevamo nella vita mai dire mai...


----------



## Annuccia (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e come cazzo fai a non essere "represso" se da 30 anni stai sempre con una e nun c'hai mai messo un corno manco de striscio?...te poi cazzone manco sei arrivato ai 50 e co' sta capoccia senz'altro te suicidi prima..ahahah...poi quanno c'arrivi me lo dici come' co' le sgallettate che te girano intorno...ahahah


buongiorno caro...
sempre informa...



peccato non avere tempo per approfondire...

peccato..


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dovresti, molto semplicemente.


se sto cazzo il corno terapeutico...da libero si' ma da impegnato e' da vigliacchi...per me pero'...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai gli dai smche corda?
> Non vedi che ci prende per il culo?
> Non credo a mezza parola di quello che sta dicendo
> Orgoglioso com'é, non anmetterebbe mai di aver sbagliato quando dicevamo nella vita mai dire mai...


Mah. Francamente non è che me ne freghi particolarmente. Di sicuro scrive un sacco di cazzate, a volte volute, a volte no.


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda che io sto in crisi proprio per quello...riuscivo sempre ad impormi dove mi dovevo fermare ed anche abbastanza facilmente, ma da due mesi a questa parte che mia moglie mi ha massacrato i coglioni co' la storia che se vole separa', io tecnicamente me sento libero e annassero affankulo tutti...l'ho gia' detto che mia moglie sta cercando di ricucire proprio perche' se sara' resa conto di qualche giro che me so' organizzato....so' rinato in casa, cazzarola...me sentivo castrato...


Ma è tua moglie che si vuole separare?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E da quando ti sentivi castrato? Hai sempre detto che stavi bene...
> Ok Stermy porto pazienza fino a che ti deciderai a dirci che c'è sotto
> Mi eri più simpatico prima...


ao', l'ho detto nei primi post...da quando e' successo quel fatto al fratello, piu' di un anno quasi e mezzo ormai, in casa era na' chiavica...gli era saltato il fusibile...


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

*Non lo so*

se ci sta prendendo per il culo...
Ma se così non è, ora mi sta simpaticissimo.
Ora è un vero mito!!:up::up:

...perché sarebbe finalmente reale!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se sto cazzo il corno terapeutico...da libero si' ma da impegnato e' da vigliacchi...per me pero'...


Ma da vigliacchi o meno non cambia il fatto che quello represso sei tu. Non sarai vigliacco, benissimo, sei represso. Bella per te. Senza contare che dopo trent'anni manco se fai passare due giorni (ma fossero anche due mesi, non è quello il punto) per sentirti "libero" è una bella storia.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> se ci sta prendendo per il culo...
> Ma se così non è, ora mi sta simpaticissimo.
> Ora è un vero mito!!:up::up:
> 
> ...perché sarebbe finalmente reale!


Ma lui pure pure, quella finta sembri tu.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Luglio 2013)

riassuntino...???


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma dai gli dai smche corda?
> Non vedi che ci prende per il culo?
> Non credo a mezza parola di quello che sta dicendo
> Orgoglioso com'é, non anmetterebbe mai di aver sbagliato quando dicevamo nella vita mai dire mai...


ma nun hai capito proprio....in costanza di matrimonio sono ancora di quell'avviso, che ti ripeto, non devi fartela capitare, ma se tecnicamente o formalmente sei separato cos'e' che non ti quadra?...per me quadra il ragionamento e da li' la crisi, che mo' so' indeciso se ricucire oppure no...ste vacanze insieme saranno na palla micidiale...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma se vai su twitter c'e un mare di faiga da paura...ahahahah...l'eta' media e' su 30-40 anni e certe gia' co' le foto in bacheca te fanno capi' che cazzo cercano.....appunto....ahahah....ce so' entrato un sei mesi fa per fare politica, ma da due mesi e' un calvario....ahahah


 Ragazzi..fidatevi di me Stermi vorrebbe ma non puo'.io la 30enne l'ho davvero..e la tengo ben stretta.Perche'sono certo che un'altra non la trovero'mai...mica tutte le 30enni vogliono ''stare''con 56enne...quindi frena la fantasia.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma è tua moglie che si vuole separare?


ma si' e da due mesi circa le ho detto ok allora visto che nun capisci le motivazioni....da qualche settimana m'e' capitata n'occasione e me la so' presa senza rimorsi...l'avra' capito, se sara' spaventata e mo' sembrerebbe che vole ricuci'...e vole veni' insieme in vacanza in puglia........ccheppalle...


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lui pure pure, *quella finta sembri tu.*




Chissà poi perché...
Non mi sono sentita così reale come ora...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *ma si'* e da due mesi circa le ho detto ok allora visto che nun capisci le motivazioni....da qualche settimana m'e' capitata n'occasione e me la so' presa senza rimorsi...l'avra' capito, se sara' spaventata e mo' sembrerebbe che vole ricuci'...e vole veni' insieme in vacanza in puglia........ccheppalle...


Non eri tu ad averle dato l'ultimatum?


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma si' e da due mesi circa le ho detto ok allora visto che nun capisci le motivazioni....da qualche settimana m'e' capitata n'occasione e me la so' presa senza rimorsi...l'avra' capito, se sara' spaventata e mo' sembrerebbe che vole ricuci'...e vole veni' insieme in vacanza in puglia........ccheppalle...


E tu ricuci!
Se siete stati insieme per così tanti anni vuol dire che alla fine vi volete bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Chissà poi perché...
> *Non mi sono sentita così reale come ora...


Boh. Chissà. Strano vè?


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma da vigliacchi o meno *non cambia il fatto che quello represso sei tu.* Non sarai vigliacco, benissimo, sei represso. Bella per te. Senza contare che dopo trent'anni manco se fai passare due giorni (ma fossero anche due mesi, non è quello il punto) per sentirti "libero" è una bella storia.




Ma infatti lui l'ha ammesso molto candidamente.
Come lo sono tutti dopo 30 anni di matrimonio (e anche meno).
E parlo sopratutto di voi uomini, tutti più o meno dipendenti dal vostro potere di autocontrollo.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragazzi..fidatevi di me Stermi vorrebbe ma non puo'.io la 30enne l'ho davvero..e la tengo ben stretta.Perche'sono certo che un'altra non la trovero'mai...mica tutte le 30enni vogliono ''stare''con 56enne...quindi frena la fantasia.


a parte che non hanno 30 anni,ma 5-6 e passa di anni di piu', ma su twitter quanno posti le cagate cerebrali, e' chiaro che poi te seguono quelle/i che trovano l'affinita' e quindi la scrematura e' automatica e la maggior parte con i coetanei se rompe i cojoni...lo dicono loro stesse...e pure per me in quel range d'eta' so' spettacolari...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti lui l'ha ammesso molto candidamente.
> Come lo sono tutti dopo 30 anni di matrimonio (e anche meno).
> E parlo sopratutto di voi uomini, tutti più o meno dipendenti dal vostro potere di autocontrollo.


Strano che poi pensano che sei finta. Chissà. Mah.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma si' e da due mesi circa le ho detto ok allora visto che nun capisci le motivazioni....*da qualche settimana m'e' capitata n'occasione e me la so' presa senza rimorsi..*.l'avra' capito, se sara' spaventata e mo' sembrerebbe che vole ricuci'...e vole veni' insieme in vacanza in puglia........ccheppalle...



Cioè?
Occasione capitata e sfruttata intendi?
Certo che si fa presto a passare il confine...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non eri tu ad averle dato l'ultimatum?


no, io ho provato a farglielo capire ma quando s'e' impuntata allora me so' arreso co' la faccenda punti azzerati, pe' farte capi'...


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano che poi* pensano *che sei finta. Chissà. Mah.



Hai sbagliato coniugazione:
alla prima persona non fa così...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cioè?
> Occasione capitata e sfruttata intendi?
> Certo che si fa presto a passare il confine...


prima il confine non lo superavo manco co' le cannonate, anzi' me divertivo ad arriva' proprio al limite..come a passa' col semaforo rosso e te senti vivo co' la botta d'adrenalina.....ahahah...ma mo' e' diverso...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> no, io ho provato a farglielo capire ma quando s'e' impuntata allora me so' arreso co' la faccenda punti azzerati, pe' farte capi'...


Era una roba così:



Sterminator ha detto:


> ciao splendida come stai?....
> 
> e che devo di'...te ricordi la cazzata che fece mi' cognato piu' di n'annetto fa e quella rimbambita de mi moje che se la prese co' me per difenderlo?....*beh dopo alti e bassi ove sembrava che avesse metabolizzato che er fratello fosse un cojone fatto e cresciuto, me so' rotto er cazzo.... je do' n'ultimatum pe' sgombera' tutte le cazzate nella capoccia...nun l'ha rispettato e da un paio di mesi siamo d'accordo pe' separarce...
> *
> percio' fateme posto e se c'e' spazio vojo sta' tra farfalla e simy...ancora qua stanno?...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> prima il confine non lo superavo manco co' le cannonate, anzi' me divertivo ad arriva' proprio al limite..come a passa' col semaforo rosso e *te senti vivo co' la botta d'adrenalina*.....ahahah...ma mo' e' diverso...


Ed infatti guarda come stai bene.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Era una roba così:


uh gesu' ma sei de coccio...la prossima vorta te invito in casa..ahahah..


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato coniugazione:
> alla prima persona non fa così...:mrgreen:


Ma non é il solo quindi il plurale va benissimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti lui l'ha ammesso molto candidamente.
> Come lo sono tutti dopo 30 anni di matrimonio (e anche meno).
> *E parlo sopratutto di voi uomini, tutti più o meno dipendenti dal vostro potere di autocontrollo*.



SPARATEMI


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> uh gesu' ma sei de coccio...la prossima vorta te invito in casa..ahahah..


Mannò oh: se scrivi che le hai dato l'ultimatum, io lo prendo per buono. Perchè non dovrei? Allora hai scritto una cazzata?


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò oh: se scrivi che le hai dato l'ultimatum, io lo prendo per buono. Perchè non dovrei? Allora hai scritto una cazzata?


Sei tignoso però


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed infatti guarda come stai bene.


ma ti diro', tutto sommato nun me lamento...ho riprovato cose che nun provavo da almeno 25-30anni cazzo....ahahah....me sento in una seconda giovinezza....speramo che nun me cadono i dentini...ahahah


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non é il solo quindi il plurale va benissimo



E' verissima, credimi!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò oh: se scrivi che le hai dato l'ultimatum, io lo prendo per buono. Perchè non dovrei? Allora hai scritto una cazzata?


ue' cretinetti, dopo 10-12 mesi di alti e bassi ove sembrava che la capisse ma poi s'azzera tutto e si ritorna da capo, la situazione la vuoi trascinare cosi'?...io le ho detto che non avrei sopportato a lungo la sua testardaggine perche' ero nel giusto e due mesi fa all'ennesima discussione del cazzo ce semo accordati...se vuoi passo ai disegni co' te...ahahah


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a parte che non hanno 30 anni,ma 5-6 e passa di anni di piu', ma su twitter quanno posti le cagate cerebrali, e' chiaro che poi te seguono quelle/i che trovano l'affinita' e quindi la scrematura e' automatica e la maggior parte con i coetanei se rompe i cojoni...lo dicono loro stesse...e pure per me in quel range d'eta' so' spettacolari...



ah certo che passare dalla moglie ultra cinquantenne alla ''bimba''trentenne...non e'male amico...:smile:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' verissima, credimi!


ma so' cazzoni...a 50 anni e passa anni poi li vojo vede' se nun saranno affamati de conferme gia' solo se li guarderanno ancora pe' strada o al supermercato......


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma ti diro', tutto sommato nun me lamento...ho riprovato cose che nun provavo da almeno 25-30anni cazzo....ahahah....me sento in una seconda giovinezza....*speramo che nun me cadono i dentini.*..ahahah


Bè, sei ad un'età dove andando avanti è facile che possa accadere, sai?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma so' cazzoni...a 50 anni e passa anni poi li vojo vede' se nun saranno affamati de conferme gia' solo se li guarderanno ancora pe' strada o al supermercato......


Ma tu hai sempre detto che tutte queste erano cazzate. La rocerca di conferme e altro. Che tu stavi con tua moglie nonostante non facesse alcune cose a letto ma che la coppia era altro
Ti stai rimangiando tutto. É come dire che aveva ragione chi ti dava contro. Per l'amor di Dio puó essere ma stai scrivendo cose opposte a quello che hai sempre detto. Capisci che il dubbio della presa per il culo puó venire. Poi, si sopravvive comunque eh


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E' verissima, credimi!


Quotavo JB che parlava di te nob di Stermy....


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma so' cazzoni...a 50 anni e passa anni poi li vojo vede' se nun saranno affamati de conferme gia' solo se li guarderanno ancora pe' strada o al supermercato......


Con altre parole, ma è quello che ha provato mio marito, quando la 25enne si è invaghita di lui, 55enne e con la pancia, che ora ha perso. Stentava a crederci, però gli è piaciuto.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah certo che passare dalla moglie ultra cinquantenne alla ''bimba''trentenne...non e'male amico...:smile:


ti diro' che a 54 anni mi moje si difende ancora bene...ne' io prendo lei per 54enne e ne' lei a me x 57enne...e' da ritarare tutto me sa...ma poi chi fa sul serio co' queste?...se me dovessi lassa' veramente, convivrei a lungo solo co' coetanee....magari fresche e toste, ma che hanno piu' fascino per la lunga durata, fino alla rottamasiun...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' cretinetti, dopo 10-12 mesi di alti e bassi ove sembrava che la capisse ma poi s'azzera tutto e si ritorna da capo, la situazione la vuoi trascinare cosi'?...*io le ho detto che non avrei sopportato a lungo la sua testardaggine perche' ero nel giusto *e due mesi fa all'ennesima discussione del cazzo ce semo accordati...se vuoi passo ai disegni co' te...ahahah


E quindi le hai dato l'ultimatum, in altre parole.


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ti diro' che a 54 anni mi moje si difende ancora bene...ne' io prendo lei per 54enne e ne' lei a me x 57enne...e' da ritarare tutto me sa...ma *poi chi fa sul serio co' queste?...*se me dovessi lassa' veramente, convivrei a lungo solo co' coetanee....magari fresche e toste, ma che hanno piu' fascino per la lunga durata, fino alla rottamasiun...


Nessuno a quanto pare, però se le scopano!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu hai sempre detto che tutte queste erano cazzate. La rocerca di conferme e altro. Che tu stavi con tua moglie nonostante non facesse alcune cose a letto ma che la coppia era altro
> Ti stai rimangiando tutto. É come dire che aveva ragione chi ti dava contro. Per l'amor di Dio puó essere ma stai scrivendo cose opposte a quello che hai sempre detto. Capisci che il dubbio della presa per il culo puó venire. Poi, si sopravvive comunque eh


ao' ma si' capatost'...ahahah...avendo 57anni la crisi dei 50 m'e' arrivata 7 e passa anni fa e la mia ricerca di conferme si limitava agli sguardi o ad attaccare bottone, un caffe', cazzate cosi', quanno capitava senza andare oltre perche' da impegnati e' da vigliacchi...io non mi rimangio proprio niente...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma ti diro', tutto sommato nun me lamento...ho riprovato cose che nun provavo da almeno 25-30anni cazzo....ahahah....me sento in una seconda giovinezza....speramo che nun me cadono i dentini...ahahah



sarà pure seconda giovinezza 
ma se ti cadono non ti crescono più 
riproiettandoti avanti nel tempo:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' ma si' capatost'...ahahah...avendo 57anni la crisi dei 50 m'e' arrivata 7 e passa anni fa e la mia ricerca di conferme si limitava agli sguardi o ad attaccare bottone, un caffe', cazzate cosi', quanno capitava senza andare oltre perche' da impegnati e' da vigliacchi...io non mi rimangio proprio niente...


Quindi ora hai detto a tua moglie che to ritieni un uomo libero e che scopi se capita l'occasione in giro?
Perché se non l'hai fatto sei ne più e meno come tutti quelli che hai sempre criticato


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ti diro' che a 54 anni mi moje si difende ancora bene...ne' io prendo lei per 54enne e ne' lei a me x 57enne...e' da ritarare tutto me sa...ma poi chi fa sul serio co' queste?...se me dovessi lassa' veramente, convivrei a lungo solo co' coetanee....magari fresche e toste, ma che hanno piu' fascino per la lunga durata, fino alla rottamasiun...


Vabbè,le persone di principio come noi,incominciano ad agire in maniera scomposta quando si sentono tradite,non rispettate,io ti vedo parecchio sbandato e secondo me c'è dell'altro,qualcosa che non racconteresti mai sul forum.Caro mio tu sei schifato...sei indignato!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Con altre parole, ma è quello che ha provato mio marito, quando la 25enne si è invaghita di lui, 55enne e con la pancia, che ora ha perso. Stentava a crederci, però gli è piaciuto.


beh ma tuo marito lo capisco ma non lo giustifico...non doveva permetterle di invaghirsi...se nun sei capace di controllarte, datte al ricamo e nun scherza' col fuoco...ahahah


----------



## Annuccia (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi ora hai detto a tua moglie che to ritieni un uomo libero e che scopi se capita l'occasione in giro?
> Perché se non l'hai fatto sei ne più e meno come tutti quelli che hai sempre criticato


perchè stermy si separa?..
non l'ho mica capito...
troppo lungo il papiro...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ti diro' che a 54 anni mi moje si difende ancora bene...ne' io prendo lei per 54enne e ne' lei a me x 57enne...e' da ritarare tutto me sa...ma poi chi fa sul serio co' queste?...se me dovessi lassa' veramente, convivrei a lungo solo co' coetanee....magari fresche e toste, ma che hanno piu' fascino per la lunga durata, fino alla rottamasiun...


ma si se e'per quello la mia si tiene persino troppo bene,parrucchiere in continuazione,massaggi,creme..e poi vedevo in spiaggia ieri...oh la guardavano 1 30enni!Ma Stermi,seriamente parlando...mi fai paura...perche'dopo 30anni di matrimonio,vorresti n'altra moje???te sei fuori....io al tuo posto,in casa nn voglio nessuna.men che mai con 25anni in meno.mica voglio diventare il cervo dell'appennino...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' ma si' capatost'...ahahah...avendo 57anni la crisi dei 50 m'e' arrivata 7 e passa anni fa e la mia ricerca di conferme si limitava agli sguardi o *ad attaccare bottone, un caffe',* cazzate cosi', quanno capitava senza andare oltre perche' da impegnati e' *da vigliacchi*...io non mi rimangio proprio niente...


Mentre invece fare lo splendido e poi casomai tirarsi indetro è intelligente e neanche lontanamente da vigliaccone fasullo.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sarà pure seconda giovinezza
> ma se ti cadono non ti crescono più
> riproiettandoti avanti nel tempo:rotfl:


mah..pe' mo' stanno ancora tutti tranne 1 co' l'impianto e pure se fossero tutti d'impianto chissenefotte, l'importante e' che nun me cade n'artra cosa...ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mentre invece fare lo splendido e poi casomai tirarsi indetro è intelligente e neanche lontanamente da vigliaccone fasullo.


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e come cazzo fai a non essere "represso" se da 30 anni stai sempre con una e nun c'hai mai messo un corno manco de striscio?...te poi cazzone manco sei arrivato ai 50 e co' sta capoccia senz'altro te suicidi prima..ahahah...poi quanno c'arrivi me lo dici com'e' co' le sgallettate che te girano intorno...ahahah


ossignur, m'è partito stermi


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ti diro' che a 54 anni mi moje si difende ancora bene...ne' io prendo lei per 54enne e ne' lei a me x 57enne...e' da ritarare tutto me sa...ma poi chi fa sul serio co' queste?...se me dovessi lassa' veramente, convivrei a lungo solo co' coetanee....magari fresche e toste, ma che hanno piu' fascino per la lunga durata, fino alla rottamasiun...



Va beh, ma adesso non sei ancora separato. Non pensare già a una futura convivenza (non sei stufo di avere una donna per casa? 
Ma poi, io trovo eroico riuscire a  restare così tanti anni con la stessa persona, siete stati fortunati. Vi invidio pure se devo dirla tutta.
Vi sarete trovati bene, avete cresciuto dei figli...ma che motivo c'è di separarsi?
Vero che con i figli grandi uno è ancora più libero di pensare a se stesso ma non ti converebbe semplicemente allontanarti per un pò da casa. Prenderti i tuoi spazi senza assumere decisioni definitive?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi ora hai detto a tua moglie che to ritieni un uomo libero e che scopi se capita l'occasione in giro?
> Perché se non l'hai fatto sei ne più e meno come tutti quelli che hai sempre criticato


per me non e' necessario entrare nei dettagli scopatori se due HANNO deciso di separarsi...io i manifesti nun li mettero' e lei manco anche se dalla sua condotta, non sembra proprio che il fatto del fratello le fosse una scusa pe' separarse...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur, m'è partito stermi


E tu t'eri pure "innamorata". Pensa quanto c'azzecchi.


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> per me non e' necessario entrare nei dettagli scopatori se due HANNO deciso di separarsi...io i manifesti nun li mettero' e lei manco anche se dalla sua condotta, non sembra proprio che il fatto del fratello le fosse una scusa pe' separarse...


Appunto..................!


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu t'eri pure "innamorata". Pensa quanto c'azzecchi.


:rotfl:son tanto triste


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,le persone di principio come noi,incominciano ad agire in maniera scomposta quando si sentono tradite,non rispettate,io ti vedo parecchio sbandato e secondo me c'è dell'altro,qualcosa che non racconteresti mai sul forum.Caro mio tu sei schifato...sei indignato!


mah sinceramente ho detto tutto....qua dentro so' anonimo che piu' anonimo nun se po', di che me dovrei vergogna a dirlo?...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:son tanto triste


Vieqquà che te consolo io, bella ciaciona.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè stermy si separa?..
> non l'ho mica capito...
> troppo lungo il papiro...


per il fatto al fratello ed alla ex....nun e' roba de corna reciproche...


----------



## Annuccia (22 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto..................!


leggendo mezzo dubbio di quel che pensi viene anche a me...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma si se e'per quello la mia si tiene persino troppo bene,parrucchiere in continuazione,massaggi,creme..e poi vedevo in spiaggia ieri...oh la guardavano 1 30enni!Ma Stermi,seriamente parlando...mi fai paura...perche'dopo 30anni di matrimonio,vorresti n'altra moje???te sei fuori....io al tuo posto,in casa nn voglio nessuna.men che mai con 25anni in meno.mica voglio diventare il cervo dell'appennino...


ma manco io nel caso sarei pe' n'artra moje a razzo, pero' cazzarola invecchia' da soli e' 'na chiavica, percio' se nel caso mejo na' mia coetanea che na zoccoletta che me riempie de corna...ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per me non e' necessario entrare nei dettagli scopatori se due HANNO deciso di separarsi...io i manifesti nun li mettero' e lei manco anche se dalla sua condotta, non sembra proprio che il fatto del fratello le fosse una scusa pe' separarse...


E se poi non ti separi?
Per la prima volta in tanti anni to vedo arrampicarti sugli specchi.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per il fatto al fratello ed alla ex....nun e' roba de corna reciproche...


perchè un fatto esterno se pur spiacevole dovrebbe mai rompere qualcosa di consolidato...

non conosco bene bene la vicenda del fratello...
ma tu stai con lei non col fratello...

son cose esterne..

ma non so tutto quindi chiedo scusa se dico minchiate..


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Va beh, ma adesso non sei ancora separato. Non pensare già a una futura convivenza (non sei stufo di avere una donna per casa?
> Ma poi, io trovo eroico riuscire a  restare così tanti anni con la stessa persona, siete stati fortunati. Vi invidio pure se devo dirla tutta.
> Vi sarete trovati bene, avete cresciuto dei figli...ma che motivo c'è di separarsi?
> Vero che con i figli grandi uno è ancora più libero di pensare a se stesso ma non ti converebbe semplicemente allontanarti per un pò da casa. Prenderti i tuoi spazi senza assumere decisioni definitive?


Ma io non esco per adesso, almeno fino a che nun se sbloccano certe robe "incrociate" e poi stando cosi' e' abbastanza sopportabile la cosa dato che non si deve ingoia' merda solo a vederla pe' roba de corna...anche quando sto in casa mi estraneo co' la capoccia....scendo sulla terra giusto il necessario...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:son tanto triste


Mine' sei fòri target...ahahahah...armeno target1...target2...mah...te metto ai primi posti comunque,  se nel caso, vero......ahahah


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma manco io nel caso sarei pe' n'artra moje a razzo, pero' cazzarola invecchia' da soli e' 'na chiavica, percio' se nel caso mejo na' mia coetanea che *na zoccoletta che me riempie de corna*...ahahah


Con quella di mio marito era una certezza già da subito.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Mine' sei fòri target.*..ahahahah...armeno target1...target2...mah...te metto ai primi posti comunque,  se nel caso, vero......ahahah


senz'altro.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se poi non ti separi?
> Per la prima volta in tanti anni to vedo arrampicarti sugli specchi.


E se poi non mi separo, sta bomba atomica che le e' scoppiata in mano, sara' servita per farla rinsavire....se non si rendeva conto di qualcosa, avrebbe continuato per la sua strada......tanto a me non sta rimanendo un cazzo dentro....e' acqua fresca.........


----------



## Annuccia (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E se poi non mi separo, sta bomba atomica che le e' scoppiata in mano, sara' servita per farla rinsavire....se non si rendeva conto di qualcosa, avrebbe continuato per la sua strada......*tanto a me non sta rimanendo un cazzo dentro....e' acqua fresca........*.


e allora separati e amen..
a prescindere dal rinsavimento..
a te mica importa
(da qul poco che ho letto sempre)


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> perchè un fatto esterno se pur spiacevole dovrebbe mai rompere qualcosa di consolidato...
> 
> non conosco bene bene la vicenda del fratello...
> ma tu stai con lei non col fratello...
> ...


s'e' fatta riempire la testa dalla famiglia, pero' come ho detto l'altra volta, deve aver litigato di brutto co' la tribu', infatti da un po' e' piu' vicina...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Con quella di mio marito era una certezza già da subito.


e li' e' un vero peccato....non sapersele gestire...al limite levate lo sfizio ma nun te fa scopri' e nun ce rimane' attaccato...e che diamine...


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> s'e' fatta riempire la testa dalla famiglia, pero' come ho detto l'altra volta, deve aver litigato di brutto co' la tribu', infatti da un po' e' piu' vicina...


dopo tanti anni staccare tua moglie dalla famiglia di origine non mipare un grande risultato e non mi piace questa tua idea del matrimonio come compagnia per la vecchiaia.
a questo punto mi auguro che tua moglie stia valutando bene chi sei veramente e prenda anche lei il suo tempo.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *s'e' fatta riempire la testa dalla famiglia*, pero' come ho detto l'altra volta, deve aver litigato di brutto co' la tribu', infatti da un po' e' piu' vicina...


purtroppo capita..
capita a tante famiglie quello che stai vivendo tu...

ma a te..
il fatto che adesso è più vicina ti importa?..
in un post hai parlato di vacanze pallose...
perrchè?


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e li' e' un vero peccato....non sapersele gestire...al limite levate lo sfizio ma nun te fa scopri' e nun ce rimane' attaccato...e che diamine...



Dipende da che troia scegli o accetti, alcune lo sono nel profondo dell'anima e ti rovinano la vita per dispetto.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e allora separati e amen..
> a prescindere dal rinsavimento..
> a te mica importa
> (da qul poco che ho letto sempre)


ma va, non mi rimane niente dentro delle storielle....se mia moglie accelerasse nel riavvicinamento fatto pure come si deve, nun me dispiacerebbe...l'ora d'aria la sto prendendo e me la farei basta'....ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dopo tanti anni staccare tua moglie dalla famiglia di origine non mipare un grande risultato e non mi piace questa tua idea del matrimonio come compagnia per la vecchiaia.
> a questo punto mi auguro che tua moglie stia valutando bene chi sei veramente e prenda anche lei il suo tempo.


a me sinceramente di loro frega un cazzo....se tu sei fessa che preferisci loro dato che cio' che e' successo l'hai ritenuto peggio di un tradimento, fai pure, pero' il programmino nun je sara' piaciuto quanno l'ha cominciato a vede' dai titoli....ahahah...e poi con lei mi so' sempre visto fino alla rottamazione, pero' se ce stanno dei problemi, che si fa?...


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E se poi non mi separo, sta bomba atomica che le e' scoppiata in mano, sara' servita per farla rinsavire....se non si rendeva conto di qualcosa, avrebbe continuato per la sua strada......*tanto a me non sta rimanendo un cazzo dentro....e' acqua fresca.........*


sarà, ma ti stai tenendo aperta una porta per rientrare in casa. e probabilmente tua moglie non impiegherebbe le sue energie nel tentativo di recuperare il vostro rapporto se avesse una visione più chiara di come stanno le cose. non le stai dando la possibilità di scegliere con tutte le carte in mano.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dipende da che troia scegli o accetti, alcune lo sono nel profondo dell'anima e ti rovinano la vita per dispetto.


Se te la lasci rovinare si


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dipende da che troia scegli o accetti, alcune lo sono nel profondo dell'anima e ti rovinano la vita per dispetto.


se trovano lo smidollato e' sicuro...ma t'assicuro che se io ti dico, co' gli elementi che hai in mano stai fuori dalla mia famiglia, tu giri al largo....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma va, non mi rimane niente dentro delle storielle....se mia moglie accelerasse nel riavvicinamento fatto pure come si deve, nun me dispiacerebbe...l'ora d'aria la sto prendendo e me la farei basta'....ahahah


Ogni tuo post sembra scritto da uno dei tanti traditori che hai massacrato
E ammetto che un po mi da piacere
Cali la maschera e non sei così indegerimmo come volevi farci credere
T'é bastato proprio poco per incominciare a guardarti intorno


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me sinceramente di loro frega un cazzo....se tu sei fessa che preferisci loro dato che cio' che e' successo 'hai ritenuto peggio di un tradimento, fai pure, pero' il programmino nun je sara' piaciuto quanno l'ha cominciato a vede' dai titoli....ahahah


ad occhio e croce devi essere un bell'egoista .
ma forse qui ti atteggi in un certo modo poi a tua moglie tieni molto più di quanto vuoi far vedere qui...
forse


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se trovano lo smidollato e' sicuro...ma t'assicuro che se io ti dico, co' gli elementi che hai in mano stai fuori dalla mia famiglia, tu giri al largo....


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2013)

Addentrasi ed esprimere le proprie idee  di solito è giusto, poi visto che siamo in un forum appunto per questo...

Io comunque al momento preferisco leggere. Ma una frase mi torna in mente, è quella della neurologa che mi disse:- tutti gli uomini che sono stati traditi, hanno colto l'occasione per liberarsi della moglie. La libertà o quella che sembra essere libertà, a volte è soltanto una chimera fasulla e offuscata da tanto risentimento senza senso e senza scopo, forse soltanto una scusa per fare il galletto.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> sarà, ma ti stai tenendo aperta una porta per rientrare in casa. e probabilmente tua moglie non impiegherebbe le sue energie nel tentativo di recuperare il vostro rapporto se avesse una visione più chiara di come stanno le cose. non le stai dando la possibilità di scegliere con tutte le carte in mano.


mah, non so se tu sei il tipo che non si accorge di niente....2 o 3 volte m'ha sgamato che ridevo da solo e nelle ultime settimane so' sempre di buonumore, ma pe' cazzi mia....ergo..... te servono i telegrammi?...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se poi non ti separi?
> Per la prima volta in tanti anni to vedo arrampicarti sugli specchi.


Perchè a) tu sei tu (non offenderti che di sta cosa ne abbiamo già parlato) e b) sto vecchio stronzo mica andava raccontando che è represso e che per sentirsi vivo e figo faceva il cascamorto davanti ad un caffè con qualche sventurata salvo poi dare del vigliacco a qualcun'altro che, magari, all'ultimo invece di tirarsi indietro ed ammazzarsi di seghe, tirava dritto.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni tuo post sembra scritto da uno dei tanti traditori che hai massacrato
> E ammetto che un po mi da piacere
> Cali la maschera e non sei così indegerimmo come volevi farci credere
> T'é bastato proprio poco per incominciare a guardarti intorno


tu hai una memoria che e' una chiavica..ahahah...avro' detto migliaia di volte che il traditore deve essere come Lothar...cinico e senza cuore (dando per vero cio' che racconta)...perche' solo cosi' si deve essere....e mo', ripeto ,senza impegni effettivi, sto mettendo solo in pratica cio' che ho sempre sostenuto e fatto prima de sposarme, non essendomi sposato manco de primo pelo...ma gia' da sazio...


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mah, non so se tu sei il tipo che non si accorge di niente....2 o 3 volte m'ha sgamato che ridevo da solo e nelle ultime settimane so' sempre di buonumore, ma pe' cazzi mia....ergo..... te servono i telegrammi?...ahahah


Ma forse fai il "leggero" per tenere sotto controllo l'ansia che, comprensibilmente, ti sta derivando da questa situazione.
Minimizzi per non arrovellarti troppo.
Questa libertà ritrovata la stai assaporando proprio perchè una vera libertà ancora non ce l'hai e sopratutto, credo che mai l'avrai...ma se dovessi realmente separarti, è probabile che non ti interesserà nemmeno più "giocare" con queste ragazze di cui parli.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad occhio e croce devi essere un bell'egoista .
> ma forse qui ti atteggi in un certo modo poi a tua moglie tieni molto più di quanto vuoi far vedere qui...
> forse


egoista....orgoglioso direi....la sua scelta so' io che la stavo subendo....ho solo reagito e mo' se rimescolano le carte...ma poi te lo ripeto, 30anni non sarei stato io a scaricarli nel cesso, se proprio proprio rinsavisci, vediamo de ricarica' qualche punto sulla scheda, va'...famo sto tentativo...ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu hai una memoria che e' una chiavica..ahahah...avro' detto migliaia di volte che il traditore deve essere come Lothar...cinico e senza cuore (dando per vero cio' che racconta)...perche' solo cosi' si deve essere....e mo', ripeto ,senza impegni effettivi, sto mettendo solo in pratica cio' che ho sempre sostenuto e fatto prima de sposarme, non essendomi sposato manco de primo pelo...ma gia' da sazio...


Questo é vero. Ma non hai mai detto che Lothar faceva bene a tradire.
Il tradimento è tradimento che coinvolga oppure no. 
Ed é la seconda volta che ti arrampichi sugli specchi.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mah, non so se tu sei il tipo che non si accorge di niente....2 o 3 volte m'ha sgamato che ridevo da solo e nelle ultime settimane so' sempre di buonumore, ma pe' cazzi mia....ergo..... te servono i telegrammi?...ahahah


ah bho. magari sa, non le importa troppo perché è apertissima su queste cose e ti rivuole indietro comunque. o forse sospetta, teme che ti stia avvicinando a qualcuno e spera che tu non abbia ancora combinato nulla. che ne so.
è una situazione di dubbio e di sicuro non fai nulla per chiarirla, non ti conviene.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> egoista....orgoglioso direi....la sua scelta so' io che la stavo subendo....ho solo reagito e mo' se rimescolano le carte...ma poi te lo ripeto, 30anni non sarei stato io a scaricarli nel cesso, se proprio proprio rinsavisci, vediamo de ricarica' qualche punto sulla scheda, va'...famo sto tentativo...ahahah


sai che se vedessi lei sempre di buon umore con il sorrisetto tra i baffetti decolorati ti girerebbero le palle di molto?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad occhio e croce devi essere un bell'egoista .
> ma forse qui ti atteggi in un certo modo poi a tua moglie tieni molto più di quanto vuoi far vedere qui...
> forse


Ah, l'amor.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dipende da che* troia *scegli o accetti, alcune lo sono nel profondo dell'anima e ti rovinano la vita per dispetto.



devastata, ti ostini a usare questa parola a sproposito 

le donne da te descritte non sono troie, sono stupide e basta


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè a) tu sei tu (non offenderti che di sta cosa ne abbiamo già parlato) e b) sto vecchio stronzo mica andava raccontando che è represso e che per sentirsi vivo e figo faceva il cascamorto davanti ad un caffè con qualche sventurata salvo poi dare del vigliacco a qualcun'altro che, magari, all'ultimo invece di tirarsi indietro ed ammazzarsi di seghe, tirava dritto.


ma tu nun c'arrivi perche' sei un disperato e nun te sai diverti' in maniera sottile ed intelligente se non sbrachi...ahahah....io sul web ho solo avatar del cazzo che nun so' mie foto e manco trovi i cazzi miei in profili o bio de twitter o nelle bacheche...niente di niente....a certe lo dico prima che il giochino della comunicazione per me e' piu' interessante se non fornisco e mi forniscono l'80-90% delle loro informazioni "vedendole" o leggendole direttamente, ma suscitandogliele solo da quello che percepiscono dai miei scritti e dal mio modo di pormi....strunz'...ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu nun c'arrivi perche' sei un disperato e nun te sai diverti' in maniera sottile ed intelligente se non sbrachi...ahahah....io sul web ho solo avatar del cazzo che nun so' mie foto e manco trovi i cazzi miei in profili o bio de twitter o nelle bacheche...niente di niente....a certe lo dico prima che il giochino della comunicazione per me e' piu' interessante se non fornisco e mi forniscono l'80-90% delle loro informazioni "vedendole" o leggendole direttamente, ma suscitandogliele solo da quello che percepiscono dai miei scritti e dal mio modo di pormi....strunz'...ahahah


Stè... ma ce l'hai il cellulare segreto?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu nun c'arrivi perche' sei un disperato e nun te sai diverti' in maniera sottile ed intelligente se non sbrachi...ahahah....io sul web ho solo avatar del cazzo che nun so' mie foto e manco trovi i cazzi miei in profili o bio de twitter o nelle bacheche...niente di niente....a certe lo dico prima che il giochino della comunicazione per me e' piu' interessante se non fornisco e mi forniscono l'80-90% delle loro informazioni "vedendole" o leggendole direttamente, ma suscitandogliele solo da quello che percepiscono dai miei scritti e dal mio modo di pormi....strunz'...ahahah


Cioè, sta cosa potrebbe averla scritta Er Micione. Mò non dirmi che c'hai pure la fantomatica mail irresistibile che usa lui per rimorchiare, che io e Free (AMORE) ne vorremmo diperatamente copia. 


P.S: sottile il cazzo. Ma sottile proprio il cazzo, se stai messo così. A sessant'anni. Se per sentirti "vivo" dovevi andare a fare il filo a qualcuna con vent'anni di meno per poi addebbitare ad altri la presunta vigliaccheria. Represso, ma non per non perchè tenessi particolarmente a tua moglie, ma per principio, alla cazzo di cane. Ecco a cosa ti ha ridotto. E manco te ne rendi conto, impiastro veterocomunistastronzo che altro non sei.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma forse fai il "leggero" per tenere sotto controllo l'ansia che, comprensibilmente, ti sta derivando da questa situazione.
> Minimizzi per non arrovellarti troppo.
> Questa libertà ritrovata la stai assaporando proprio perchè una vera libertà ancora non ce l'hai e sopratutto, credo che mai l'avrai...ma se dovessi realmente separarti, è probabile che non ti interesserà nemmeno più "giocare" con queste ragazze di cui parli.


no, l'andare via di casa quando ci saranno le condizioni sbloccate, case vendute, riacquistate etcetc, l'ho gia' analizzato, lo stare anche da solo "logisticamente" ed emotivamente (almeno per brevi periodi) per me non e' un problema, perche' c'ho vissuto per anni cosi quando venni a milano da solo a 24 anni e a mi moje st'indipendenza ed autonomia, je piaciuta un casino...quanno veniva je ristiravo la camicia perche' diceva che la stiravo mejo io specie sul colletto....ahahahah...#perdire...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo é vero. Ma non hai mai detto che Lothar faceva bene a tradire.
> Il tradimento è tradimento che coinvolga oppure no.
> Ed é la seconda volta che ti arrampichi sugli specchi.


ao' io infatti non potevo dire a Lothar che faceva bene a tradire e gli ho dato anche dello schifoso e vigliacco, ma se proprio proprio volete fa' i fighi, e' cosi' che lo dovete fare....con i controcazzi senza farve becca' e coinvolgervi emotivamente....nun insiste farfy...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ah bho. magari sa, non le importa troppo perché è apertissima su queste cose e ti rivuole indietro comunque. o forse sospetta, teme che ti stia avvicinando a qualcuno e spera che tu non abbia ancora combinato nulla. che ne so.
> è una situazione di dubbio e di sicuro non fai nulla per chiarirla, non ti conviene.


e che so' scemo? le dovrei di' esplicitamente come mi sto "organizzando"?...ma manco morto...quello che sta intuendo e vedendo, ha provocato il cambiamento...vedremo...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che se vedessi lei sempre di buon umore con il sorrisetto tra i baffetti decolorati ti girerebbero le palle di molto?


all'inizio certamente per l'orgoglio di maschio ferito, ma poi sarebbe il colpo di grazia e co' me sarebbero solamente cazzi tuoi ...


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se te la lasci rovinare si



Parlavo di quella di mio marito. E' lui che ora deve prendere farmaci a cottimo e sta male, ed io non gli facilito certo la vita.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> all'inizio certamente per l'orgoglio di maschio ferito, ma poi sarebbe il colpo di grazia e co' me sarebbero solamente cazzi tuoi ...


snobbi pure la discussione sugli evasori?
ahiahiahaihai
non ti si riconosce più


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> all'inizio certamente per l'orgoglio di maschio ferito, ma poi sarebbe il colpo di grazia e co' me sarebbero solamente cazzi tuoi ...



ma tua moglie non ha provato a darti una randellata in testa?:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stè... ma ce l'hai il cellulare segreto?


eh no?....ahahah


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, sta cosa potrebbe averla scritta Er Micione. Mò non dirmi che c'hai pure* la fantomatica mail irresistibile che usa lui per rimorchiare, che io e Free (AMORE) ne vorremmo diperatamente copia.
> *
> 
> P.S: sottile il cazzo. Ma sottile proprio il cazzo, se stai messo così. A sessant'anni. Se per sentirti "vivo" dovevi andare a fare il filo a qualcuna con vent'anni di meno per poi addebbitare ad altri la presunta vigliaccheria. Represso, ma non per non perchè tenessi particolarmente a tua moglie, ma per principio, alla cazzo di cane. Ecco a cosa ti ha ridotto. E manco te ne rendi conto, impiastro veterocomunistastronzo che altro non sei.



confermo!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, sta cosa potrebbe averla scritta Er Micione. Mò non dirmi che c'hai pure la fantomatica mail irresistibile che usa lui per rimorchiare, che io e Free (AMORE) ne vorremmo diperatamente copia.
> 
> 
> P.S: sottile il cazzo. Ma sottile proprio il cazzo, se stai messo così. A sessant'anni. Se per sentirti "vivo" dovevi andare a fare il filo a qualcuna con vent'anni di meno per poi addebbitare ad altri la presunta vigliaccheria. Represso, ma non per non perchè tenessi particolarmente a tua moglie, ma per principio, alla cazzo di cane. Ecco a cosa ti ha ridotto. E manco te ne rendi conto, impiastro veterocomunistastronzo che altro non sei.


ma tu nun capisci proprio un cazzo e dai per assoluti i tuoi paradigmi da limitato....ahahah...la mail...ma che mail?...la poesia che passavi alla pischelletta a 14 anni?....gesu' gesu'....ahahah..


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> snobbi pure la discussione sugli evasori?
> ahiahiahaihai
> non ti si riconosce più


mo' qua ed adesso nun m'interessa...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tua moglie non ha provato a darti una randellata in testa?:singleeye:


lei a me? ah pure?...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu nun capisci proprio un cazzo e *dai per assoluti i tuoi paradigmi da limitato....*ahahah...la mail...ma che mail?...la poesia che passavi alla pischelletta a 14 anni?....gesu' gesu'....ahahah..


Da qual pulpito, eventualmente. Comunque. No, la mail è quella irresistibile che manda il Micione per rimorchiare sui siti d'incontri.


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu nun capisci proprio un cazzo e dai per assoluti i tuoi paradigmi da limitato....ahahah...la mail...ma che mail?...la poesia che passavi alla pischelletta a 14 anni?....gesu' gesu'....ahahah..



ma che dici?
Lothar ha una mail infallibbbile, e non la vuole condividere!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da qual pulpito, eventualmente. Comunque. No, la mail è quella irresistibile che manda il Micione per rimorchiare sui siti d'incontri.


ma vattene va...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> Lothar ha una mail infallibbbile, e non la vuole condividere!


se vabbe'....ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se vabbe'....ahahah


no, no, è una roba seria. Faccio outing. Me l'ha mandata e io non ho resistito. Sono una vittima di Lothar.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma vattene va...ahahah





Sterminator ha detto:


> se vabbe'....ahahah


No, è vera. Cioè, lo scrisse lui una volta e da allora muoriamo dalla voglia di leggerla.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu hai sempre detto che tutte queste erano cazzate. La rocerca di conferme e altro. Che tu stavi con tua moglie nonostante non facesse alcune cose a letto ma che la coppia era altro
> Ti stai rimangiando tutto. É come dire che aveva ragione chi ti dava contro. Per l'amor di Dio puó essere ma stai scrivendo cose opposte a quello che hai sempre detto. Capisci che il dubbio della presa per il culo puó venire. Poi, si sopravvive comunque eh


Quoto
e la grande frase famosa per la serie raccontiamocela
" Io non sono dipendente emotivo da nessuno"
Ora ha la moglie contro di lui ed è così spaventato da stordirsi su twitter...
Da non credere eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io non sono dipendente emotivo da nessuno e voi fate parlare la vostra dissonanza cognitiva...

E poi hai bisogno sempre di trovare qualcuno che ti dia ragione altrimenti il mondo ti crolla sotto i piedi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, no, è una roba seria. Faccio outing. Me l'ha mandata e io non ho resistito. Sono una vittima di Lothar.



non è che per caso me la inoltreresti?
prometto di non girarla a nessuno


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è che per caso me la inoltreresti?
> prometto di non girarla a nessuno


no, sono gelosa:ira:


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, sono gelosa:ira:



ma mica la rimando a Lothar
non sono imbecille:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma mica la rimando a Lothar
> non sono imbecille:rotfl:


Eh ma se la leggi ti innamori poi ci provi pure tu. Non si scappa, è come il canto delle sirene, manco se ti tengono legata. Lo faccio per JB, eh?


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh ma se la leggi ti innamori poi ci provi pure tu. Non si scappa, è come il canto delle sirene, manco se ti tengono legata. Lo faccio per JB, eh?



ma se mi arriva da te e non da Lothar, non funziona

oppure potrei innamorarmi di te, che ti frega?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se mi arriva da te e non da Lothar, non funziona
> 
> oppure potrei innamorarmi di te, che ti frega?:mrgreen:


Ma allora vedi che non hai compreso quale oscuro maleficio si annidi tra le parole di quella missiva... Indipendentemente da chi la invia, sapendo che l'autore è Lothar, chi la legge si innamora di Lothar. E' una malìa. Se ti innamorassi di me sarebbe inutile... il mio cuore è di Lothar oramai.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> se ci sta prendendo per il culo...
> Ma se così non è, ora mi sta simpaticissimo.
> Ora è un vero mito!!:up::up:
> 
> ...perché sarebbe finalmente reale!


cioè è diventato un mito perché ha perso la brocca anche lui per la fica?
per anni ha scritto per la causa della fedeltà ora si comporta come chi criticava.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma allora vedi che non hai compreso quale oscuro maleficio si annidi tra le parole di quella missiva... Indipendentemente da chi la invia, sapendo che l'autore è Lothar, chi la legge si innamora di Lothar. E' una malìa. Se ti innamorassi di me sarebbe inutile... il mio cuore è di Lothar oramai.


ciao carissima..infatti sto pensando di ''mollare''la trentenne,per te....mi ha mandato 5 sms in 10 minuti..che palle!!Sbri...per i colli e'troppo caldo....ci vediamo la'ok???


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu hai una memoria che e' una chiavica..ahahah...avro' detto migliaia di volte che il traditore deve essere come Lothar...cinico e senza cuore (dando per vero cio' che racconta)...perche' solo cosi' si deve essere....e mo', ripeto ,senza impegni effettivi, sto mettendo solo in pratica cio' che ho sempre sostenuto e fatto prima de sposarme, non essendomi sposato manco de primo pelo...ma gia' da sazio...


.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao carissima..infatti sto pensando di ''mollare''la trentenne,per te....*mi ha mandato 5 sms in 10 minuti..che palle!!*Sbri...per i colli e'troppo caldo....ci vediamo la'ok???


ma che noia Lotharone 'ste trentenni... tutte parole e smielature e aspettative. Porto una bottiglia e un po' di frutta fresca, che ti fa bene


----------



## Simy (22 Luglio 2013)

che mi sono persa?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Parlavo di quella di mio marito. E' lui che ora deve prendere farmaci a cottimo e sta male, ed io non gli facilito certo la vita.


Anche io parlavo di lui


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè è diventato un mito perché ha perso la brocca anche lui per la fica?
> per anni ha scritto per la causa della fedeltà ora si comporta come chi criticava.


Quoto


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che noia Lotharone 'ste trentenni... tutte parole e smielature e aspettative. Porto una bottiglia e un po' di frutta fresca, che ti fa bene


vero oggi mi sembrava di ''stare''con una torda..e dire che ha laurea ed altro...mahhhh.
pignoletto frizzante...frutta grazie...ma ne ho da vendere.intero albero in giardino.........


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e che so' scemo? le dovrei di' esplicitamente come mi sto "organizzando"?...ma manco morto...quello che sta intuendo e vedendo, ha provocato il cambiamento...vedremo...


ma figurati se ti dico di parlarle a cuore aperto. farai ciò che riterrai opportuno, come continuare ad omettere le tue botte di vita dal quadro generale. è che il tuo nuovo personaggio stride con quello che interpretavi prima, quando ridevi di gusto dandomi dell'infermierina disperata dall'alto della tua integrità morale.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma figurati se ti dico di parlarle a cuore aperto. farai ciò che riterrai opportuno, come continuare ad omettere le tue botte di vita dal quadro generale. è che il tuo nuovo personaggio stride con quello che interpretavi prima, quando ridevi di gusto dandomi dell'infermierina disperata dall'alto della tua integrità morale.


la tua è vera integrità morale e lo spessore di quello che fai per il tuo rapporto è solo da ammirare


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> che mi sono persa?



Stermy che twitta d'ammmore con le 30enni

invece prima le invitava al bar e poi si negava:singleeye:


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua è vera integrità morale e lo spessore di quello che fai per il tuo rapporto è solo da ammirare


grazie


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> Stermy che twitta d'ammmore con le 30enni
> 
> invece prima le invitava al bar e poi si negava:singleeye:


a darsi i bacini in macchina e le coccole...non lo avevo letto.miii a randellate!


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a darsi i bacini in macchina e le coccole...non lo avevo letto.miii a randellate!



però gli va dato atto di avere una certa schiettezza d'animo
io non sarei mai venuta qua a dirlo, al suo posto
nemmeno sotto minaccia delle armi!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però gli va dato atto di avere una certa schiettezza d'animo
> io non sarei mai venuta qua a dirlo, al suo posto
> nemmeno sotto minaccia delle armi!:mrgreen:


Per questo continuo a dire che ci piglia per il culo.
Altrimenti vuol dire che davvero ha preso una botta in testa e non si ricorda più nulla di quello che scriveva
Anche perché non è che è venuto qui a dire "ops mi sto comportamdo esattente come criticavo", lui sembra non rendersene conto. E dato che ho sempre sostenuto che è un uomo
Intelligente questa cosa mi lascia con il dubbip della presa per il culo


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, no, è una roba seria. Faccio outing. Me l'ha mandata e io non ho resistito. Sono una vittima di Lothar.


vabbe' mo' cambiate la camiciona co' le maniche lunghe lunghe che te la lavano...ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quoto
> e la grande frase famosa per la serie raccontiamocela
> " Io non sono dipendente emotivo da nessuno"
> Ora ha la moglie contro di lui ed è così spaventato da stordirsi su twitter...
> ...


ma va'cagher pirlun...potevi pure evita' de venirte a pija' er bentrovato...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè è diventato un mito perché ha perso la brocca anche lui per la fica?
> per anni ha scritto per la causa della fedeltà ora si comporta come chi criticava.


a me pare che tecnicamente sia molto differente la cosa...dove la vedi uguale?...boh...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


e che quoti....pure tu hai ancora capito un kazzen...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ma figurati se ti dico di parlarle a cuore aperto. farai ciò che riterrai opportuno, come continuare ad omettere le tue botte di vita dal quadro generale. è che il tuo nuovo personaggio stride con quello che interpretavi prima, quando ridevi di gusto dandomi dell'infermierina disperata dall'alto della tua integrità morale.


Mille, a me non sembrano paragonabili le situazioni....comunque...


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per questo continuo a dire che ci piglia per il culo.
> Altrimenti vuol dire che davvero ha preso una botta in testa e non si ricorda più nulla di quello che scriveva
> Anche perché non è che è venuto qui a dire "ops mi sto comportamdo esattente come criticavo", lui sembra non rendersene conto. E dato che ho sempre sostenuto che è un uomo
> Intelligente questa cosa mi lascia con il dubbip della presa per il culo


Il che non sarebbe una cosa molto simpatica da fare, soprattutto visto che qui c'è gente che il trauma della separazione lo sta vivendo davvero


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per questo continuo a dire che ci piglia per il culo.
> Altrimenti vuol dire che davvero ha preso una botta in testa e non si ricorda più nulla di quello che scriveva
> Anche perché non è che è venuto qui a dire "ops mi sto comportamdo esattente come criticavo", lui sembra non rendersene conto. E dato che ho sempre sostenuto che è un uomo
> Intelligente questa cosa mi lascia con il dubbip della presa per il culo


ancora co' sta storia della coerenza rispetto a prima?...so' cambiate le condizioni...cioe' sarei stato bravo e coerente se me facevo monaco fino all'uscita de casa e magari co' l'aggiornamento di stato civile?...madeche?...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me pare che tecnicamente sia molto differente la cosa...dove la vedi uguale?...boh...


Sei sposato a tutti gli effetti come me Lothar la Matraini e tutti gli altri.
L'ide di separarti non fa di te un separato.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Il che non sarebbe una cosa molto simpatica da fare, soprattutto visto che qui c'è gente che il trauma della separazione lo sta vivendo davvero


ma figurati...


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me pare che tecnicamente sia molto differente la cosa...dove la vedi uguale?...boh...


guarda che sei una bella faccia di tolla .
tutte le regressioni calabraghe che hai criticato dove le metti?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ancora co' sta storia della coerenza rispetto a prima?...so' cambiate le condizioni...cioe' sarei stato bravo e coerente se me facevo monaco fino all'uscita de casa e magari co' l'aggiornamento di stato civile?...madeche?...


Sempre che ci sarà l'aggiornamento.
Perché non sei chiaro con tua moglie?
La tanto onestà che sbandieravi dove é finita?
Io continuo a credere allo scherzo e spero davvero che lo sia..


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma figurati...


Ti credo


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei sposato a tutti gli effetti come me Lothar la Matraini e tutti gli altri.
> L'ide di separarti non fa di te un separato.


ma... ha detto che si è separato da mesi...


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ancora co' sta storia della coerenza rispetto a prima?...so' cambiate le condizioni...cioe' sarei stato bravo e coerente se me facevo monaco fino all'uscita de casa e magari co' l'aggiornamento di stato civile?...madeche?...



ma caro Stermy, perchè ci hai raccontato le tue avventure?
c'è una logica?
vuoi che organizziamo una spedizione punitiva?
vuoi che ti tagliamo le gomme del camion?
quante?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei sposato a tutti gli effetti come me Lothar la Matraini e tutti gli altri.
> L'ide di separarti non fa di te un separato.


ao' quelli trombano a detta loro pure come ricci....io co' mi moje l'ho detto che nun se ne parla da mesi...ma che cazzo t'inventi...aripijate...ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... ha detto che si è separato da mesi...


No. Ha detto che mesi fa hanno parlato di separazione. Nulla é stato ancora fatto. Perché non dire alla moglie "bene nell'attesa della separazione ognuno per se"
Vuoi vedere che capita se la moglie si scopa un altro


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' quelli trombano a detta loro pure come ricci....io co' mi moje l'ho detto che nun se ne parla da mesi...ma che cazzo t'inventi...aripijate...ahahah


Quindi anche io che non trombo con mio marito posso amdare con chi voglio?
No, perchè ai tempi tu mi dicevi che dovevo essere pnesta con mio marito
Nel tuo caso non vale?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... ha detto che si è separato da mesi...


sto ancora in casa ma da un due mesi abbiamo deciso sul serio di separarci e da mesi indietro nun se ciula...nun so' che je serve, na' dichiarazione autenticata?...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Ha detto che mesi fa hanno parlato di separazione. Nulla é stato ancora fatto. Perché non dire alla moglie "bene nell'attesa della separazione ognuno per se"
> Vuoi vedere che capita se la moglie si scopa un altro


a) senza sesso volutamente perche' mica ce stanno problemi idraulici...ahah...il matrimonio lo riduci ad una stronzata e t'arrangi;

b) ti ripeto che io non dico un kazzen...e poi lo facesse pure, cosi' ce metto na' pietra sopra definitivamente...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a) senza sesso volutamente perche' mica ce stanno problemi idraulici...ahah...il matrimonio lo riduci ad una stronzata e t'arrangi;
> 
> b) ti ripeto che io non dico un kazzen...e poi lo facesse pure, cosi' ce metto na' pietra sopra definitivamente...


Quindi tu puoi farlo e lei puó tentare di ricucire se lo fa lei metti una pietra
Ok adesso tu riconosco


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi anche io che non trombo con mio marito posso amdare con chi voglio?
> No, perchè ai tempi tu mi dicevi che dovevo essere pnesta con mio marito
> Nel tuo caso non vale?


ma tuo marito t'ha dato da mesi un carcio ner culo per dire?no...il tuo e' un matrimonio magari di facciata e quello che fai fuori te lo gestisci come te pare, pero' ben diverso sarebbe stato se eravate solo coinquilini temporanei pe' spiccia' solo le pratiche burocratiche...ma sara' er caldo...alzati er condizionatur' farfa'...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... ha detto che si è separato da mesi...


Macche. Due mesi fa lui le ha dato l'ultimatum, lei lo ha mandato a pisciare e adesso vivono da separati in casa (...). Non è legalmente separato né niente.


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Ha detto che mesi fa hanno parlato di separazione. Nulla é stato ancora fatto. Perché non dire alla moglie "bene nell'attesa della separazione ognuno per se"
> Vuoi vedere che capita se la moglie si scopa un altro


Non conosco i precedenti della storia di Stermi ma mi sembra ben diverso il frequentare via chat o messaggi (ed è quello che mi sembra lui faccia, senza essere ancora passato al dunque) qualcuno, quando si è in attesa di separazione o separati in casa...dal frequentare un'altra persona quando il malessere nella coppia non è nemmeno accennato. O addirittura quando si professa di stare bene con il proprio partner.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No. Ha detto che mesi fa hanno parlato di separazione. Nulla é stato ancora fatto. Perché non dire alla moglie "bene nell'attesa della separazione ognuno per se"
> Vuoi vedere che capita se la moglie si scopa un altro


ok, Farfalla: se due, in crisi da tempo, hanno parlato di separazione e hanno troncato i rapporti non c'è bisogno della dichiarazione di intenti, che sembrerebbe solo il voler fare un dispetto all'altro, secondo me.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tu puoi farlo e lei puó tentare di ricucire se lo fa lei metti una pietra
> Ok adesso tu riconosco


MA LEI NON HA LA CERTEZZA MATEMATICA CHE.....e poi la situazione e' lei che l'ha creata, voj paga' dazio o no?...tutti a tua disposizione?....mah


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tuo marito t'ha dato da mesi un carcio ner culo per dire?no...il tuo e' un matrimonio magari di facciata e quello che fai fuori te lo gestisci come te pare, pero' ben diverso sarebbe stato se eravate solo coinquilini temporanei pe' spiccia' solo le pratiche burocratiche...ma sara' er caldo...alzati er condizionatur' farfa'...ahahah


Si, concordo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macche. Due mesi fa lui le ha dato l'ultimatum, lei lo ha mandato a pisciare e adesso vivono da separati in casa (...). Non è legalmente separato né niente.


Certe cose non hanno bisogno della carta da bollo, tranne per gli aspetti burocratici.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tuo marito t'ha dato da mesi un carcio ner culo per dire?no...il tuo e' un matrimonio magari di facciata e quello che fai fuori te lo gestisci come te pare, pero' ben diverso sarebbe stato se eravate solo coinquilini temporanei pe' spiccia' solo le pratiche burocratiche...ma sara' er caldo...alzati er condizionatur' farfa'...ahahah


Sono in spiaggia con un vento meraviglioso. Nienti condizionatori
Torna quando ti sei separato davvero e ritratto tutto.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non conosco i precedenti della storia di Stermi ma mi sembra ben diverso il frequentare via chat o messaggi (ed è quello che mi sembra lui faccia, senza essere ancora passato al dunque) *qualcuno, quando si è in attesa di separazione o separati in casa...dal frequentare un'altra persona quando il malessere nella coppia non è nemmeno accennato. O addirittura quando si professa di stare bene con il proprio partner*.


oh mo' faglielo capi' dov'e' il focus del problema...comunque con una si e' passati ai fatti...e' salita due volte a Milano ma non ci sara' una terza...


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macche. Due mesi fa lui le ha dato l'ultimatum, lei lo ha mandato a pisciare e adesso vivono da separati in casa (...). Non è legalmente separato né niente.


Ma sai, a volte passano anche mesi prima di potersi separare legalmente.
E in quel tempo si è costretti a convivere da separati in casa.
E si è come estranei, mica ci si dice cosa si fa o cosa non si fa. DOve si va quando si esce.
Ti assicuro che è una delle situazioni più logoranti dal punto di vista emotivo


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, Farfalla: se due, in crisi da tempo, hanno parlato di separazione e hanno troncato i rapporti non c'è bisogno della dichiarazione di intenti, che sembrerebbe solo il voler fare un dispetto all'altro, secondo me.


ma cazzo, dovremmo arrivare la sera con i "trofei" che avemo recuperato?...ma che squallore gesu'...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non conosco i precedenti della storia di Stermi ma mi sembra ben diverso il frequentare via chat o messaggi (ed è quello che mi sembra lui faccia, senza essere ancora passato al dunque) qualcuno, quando si è in attesa di separazione o separati in casa...dal frequentare un'altra persona quando il malessere nella coppia non è nemmeno accennato. O addirittura quando si professa di stare bene con il proprio partner.


No non sono solo chat.
Guarda che per me Stermy puo scopare chi vuole ma se mesi fa entravi qui e raccontavi una dtoria simile ti massacrava
Ha massacrato Occhiverdi che vive da coinquilino con la sua ex per il bene della figlia e lui invece puó scopare in giro senza essere separato e senza che i patti con la moglie siano chiari. E che non siano chiari lo dimostra il fatto che la moglie non apprezi certi comportamenti e che voglia passare le vacanze con lui.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma cazzo, dovremmo arrivare la sera con i "trofei" che avemo recuperato?...ma che squallore gesu'...


ma se stai per cambiare idea e la tieni in sospeso, non sei chiaro per niente


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono in spiaggia con un vento meraviglioso. Nienti condizionatori
> Torna quando ti sei separato davvero e ritratto tutto.


ma nun ritratta' e mettite comunque er cappelino, damme retta...ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se stai per cambiare idea e la tieni in sospeso, non sei chiaro per niente


Grazie per la sintesi


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non sono solo chat.
> Guarda che per me Stermy puo scopare chi vuole ma se mesi fa entravi qui e raccontavi una dtoria simile ti massacrava
> Ha massacrato Occhiverdi che vive da coinquilino con la sua ex per il bene della figlia e lui invece puó scopare in giro senza essere separato e senza che i patti con la moglie siano chiari. E che non siano chiari lo dimostra il fatto che la moglie non apprezi certi comportamenti e che voglia passare le vacanze con lui.


Ho capito, è una questione di coerenza.
Perchè in effetti, estrapolato dai precedenti (che appunto non conosco)...direi che quello che dice è condivisibile e capibile.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ho capito, è una questione di coerenza.
> Perchè in effetti, estrapolato dai precedenti (che appunto non conosco)...direi che quello che dice è condivisibile e capibile.


Esatto coerenza. Che é una dote che gli ho sempre riconosciuto. Ora non più


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non sono solo chat.
> Guarda che per me Stermy puo scopare chi vuole ma se mesi fa entravi qui e raccontavi una dtoria simile ti massacrava
> Ha massacrato Occhiverdi che vive da coinquilino con la sua ex per il bene della figlia e lui invece puó scopare in giro senza essere separato e senza che i patti con la moglie siano chiari. E che non siano chiari lo dimostra il fatto che la moglie non apprezi certi comportamenti e che voglia passare le vacanze con lui.


ao' va che me la ricordo la storia...lo criticai anche per la mancanza de cojoni, sintetizzo... tipo la compagna che je fa' me racumandi nun sporcate de sperma er materasso che poi me serve a me...io a sto schifo nun c'arrivo, se permetti...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se stai per cambiare idea e la tieni in sospeso, non sei chiaro per niente


io ritorno sui miei passi se me ritorna quella de prima, oseno' io procedo cosi' e vediamo che continua a succedere...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ho capito, è una questione di coerenza.
> Perchè in effetti, estrapolato dai precedenti (che appunto non conosco)...direi che quello che dice è condivisibile e capibile.


ma nun da' rett'...mo' fanno un fritto misto pe' lavarse la coscienza, ma le situazioni so' differenti e tu l'hai notato benissimo...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' va che me la ricordo la storia...lo criticai anche per la mancanza de cojoni, sintetizzo... tipo la compagna che je fa' me racumandi nun sporcate de sperma er materasso che poi me serve a me...io a sto schifo nun c'arrivo, se permetti...ahahah


Quella era una battuta e lo sai
E oggi è un gran giorno...si sentono le tue unghie che stridono sul muro...
Umano anche tu, lieta di saperlo


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto coerenza. Che é una dote che gli ho sempre riconosciuto. Ora non più


io invece me considero ancora coerente, tu no...pasiensa ce dormo istess stanotte...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io ritorno sui miei passi se me ritorna quella de prima, oseno' io procedo cosi' e vediamo che continua a succedere...


e certo, intanto ti diverti .
paraculo


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella era una battuta e lo sai
> E oggi è un gran giorno...si sentono le tue unghie che stridono sul muro...
> Umano anche tu, lieta di saperlo


e ce credo che sia un gran giorno pure pe' te...t'illudi che sia la stessa situescion..ed illuditi, chemmifrega......ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e certo, intanto ti diverti .
> paraculo


ao' che so' stato io?...tu hai chiuso la fabbrica e ce potevi pensa' prima...(cioe' non tu, tu)...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *ao' che so' stato io?.*..tu hai chiuso la fabbrica e ce potevi pensa' prima...(cioe' non tu, tu)...ahahah


ma tu non aspettavi altro, toglietemelo davanti:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certe cose non hanno bisogno della carta da bollo, tranne per gli aspetti burocratici.


Riassumiano:
- Nonno stronzo, ben prima dei casini con la moglie, faceva lo splendido con altre donne, tipicamente nella metà dei trenta, per sentirsi "vivo", salvo poi non concludere mai che è da vigliacchi. Ah, la moglie, del suo coglioneggiare a destra ed a manca, non sa nulla;
- Sempre Nonno Stronzo è represso ed arrapato a morte e non appena la moglie lo manda a pisciare ne approfitta per scopare come un riccio, grazie a twitter ed al partito (che la topa è di sinistra, si sa);
- Nonno Stronzo ammette che potrebbe esservi la riconciliazione con la moglie: nel caso sarebbe una vacatio legittima e lui sarebbe uno scopatore accreditato, più o meno come la penserebbe un quattordicenne (che però non ha né sessantanni né trent'anni di matrimonio alle spalle). 

Io capisco che ti sia simpatico ma ti avverto: non farmi incazzare con le stupidate tanto perchè è Nonno Stronzo e gli vuoi bene (ed ami un po' pure tu). Occhio.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma va'cagher pirlun...potevi pure evita' de venirte a pija' er bentrovato...ahahah


Ma da non credere sfasci un matrimonio perchè ti sei impicciato delle cose riguardanti la famiglia di tua moglie...ma da non credere che razza de mentalità....

[video=youtube;QnU5_2cueps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnU5_2cueps[/video]


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu non aspettavi altro, toglietemelo davanti:unhappy:


non aspettavo altro un par de balle...stavo gia' a pija' i voti p'entra' in convento e tu mi denigri cosi'...sei crudele...ahahah


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2013)

*A stè*



Sterminator ha detto:


> non aspettavo altro un par de balle...stavo gia' a pija' i voti p'entra' in convento e tu mi denigri cosi'...sei crudele...ahahah


permetti?ma potevi raccontà solo che tu moglie t'aveva rotto li coglioni e basta?mannaggia a te,mò pure er fannullone de vicenza dice la sua...!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Riassumiano:
> - Nonno stronzo, ben prima dei casini con la moglie, faceva lo splendido con altre donne, tipicamente nella metà dei trenta, per sentirsi "vivo", salvo poi non concludere mai che è da vigliacchi. Ah, la moglie, del suo coglioneggiare a destra ed a manca, non sa nulla;
> - Sempre Nonno Stronzo è represso ed arrapato a morte e non appena la moglie lo manda a pisciare ne approfitta per scopare come un riccio, grazie a twitter ed al partito (che la topa è di sinistra, si sa);
> - Nonno Stronzo ammette che potrebbe esservi la riconciliazione con la moglie: nel caso sarebbe una vacatio legittima e lui sarebbe uno scopatore accreditato, più o meno come la penserebbe un quattordicenne (che però non ha né sessantanni né trent'anni di matrimonio alle spalle).
> ...


evaffanculovich...manco a scambia' du battutine co' quarche bell'esemplare de mammifera?...io nun ve l'ho mai negate ste robe, pero'..n'do' sta er notaro?.gia' in ferie?.....ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mah sinceramente ho detto tutto....qua dentro so' anonimo che piu' anonimo nun se po', di che me dovrei vergogna a dirlo?...


Ci si dovrebbe vergognare per se stessi e per quello che si fa e si pensa non per il giudizio di chi ti può guardare in faccia.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Riassumiano:
> - Nonno stronzo, ben prima dei casini con la moglie, faceva lo splendido con altre donne, tipicamente nella metà dei trenta, per sentirsi "vivo", salvo poi non concludere mai che è da vigliacchi. Ah, la moglie, del suo coglioneggiare a destra ed a manca, non sa nulla;
> - Sempre Nonno Stronzo è represso ed arrapato a morte e non appena la moglie lo manda a pisciare ne approfitta per scopare come un riccio, grazie a twitter ed al partito (che la topa è di sinistra, si sa);
> - Nonno Stronzo ammette che potrebbe esservi la riconciliazione con la moglie: nel caso sarebbe una vacatio legittima e lui sarebbe uno scopatore accreditato, più o meno come la penserebbe un quattordicenne (che però non ha né sessantanni né trent'anni di matrimonio alle spalle).
> ...


Questa è la versione della sua dissonanza cognitiva no?
La verità è che la moglie è stufa agra di avere in casa un rompicojoni no?
E come lui l'ha messa sotto ricatto lei lo ha scagato no?

Che scemo ricattare le mogli...
la si ha sempre persa....e non è mai più ritrovata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cioè ma ti rendi conto di che gente?

Uno si sente in diritto e dovere di imporre a sua moglie come si deve comportare con la sua famiglia di origine...

Ma da non credere eh?

El vol fare el sparonson e dopo l'è un cagabraghe....

Ma incredibile eh?

E dopo ha il coraggio di criticare Berluscona....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma da non credere sfasci un matrimonio perchè ti sei impicciato delle cose riguardanti la famiglia di tua moglie...ma da non credere che razza de mentalità....
> 
> [video=youtube;QnU5_2cueps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnU5_2cueps[/video]


cretinetti, capisco che nella rosa delle risposte precompilate sia difficile che capiti a culo quella giusta, ma e' er cognatino che ha rotto i cojoni anche a noi....ed a ME ....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> permetti?ma potevi raccontà solo che tu moglie t'aveva rotto li coglioni e basta?mannaggia a te,mò pure er fannullone de vicenza dice la sua...!


Lo capisci da te che un napoletan che dice fannullon ad un veneto...
é il paradosso dei paradossi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Riassumiano:
> - Nonno stronzo, ben prima dei casini con la moglie, faceva lo splendido con altre donne, tipicamente nella metà dei trenta, per sentirsi "vivo", salvo poi non concludere mai che è da vigliacchi. Ah, la moglie, del suo coglioneggiare a destra ed a manca, non sa nulla;
> - Sempre Nonno Stronzo è represso ed arrapato a morte e non appena la moglie lo manda a pisciare ne approfitta per scopare come un riccio, grazie a twitter ed al partito (che la topa è di sinistra, si sa);
> - Nonno Stronzo ammette che potrebbe esservi la riconciliazione con la moglie: nel caso sarebbe una vacatio legittima e lui sarebbe uno scopatore accreditato, più o meno come la penserebbe un quattordicenne (che però non ha né sessantanni né trent'anni di matrimonio alle spalle).
> ...


Come sempre quoto il concetto.
Ci tengo a chiarire che non sarebbe un problema se non ci fossimo beccati epiteti di ogni genere per mesi/anni


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> permetti?ma potevi raccontà solo che tu moglie t'aveva rotto li coglioni e basta?mannaggia a te,mò pure er fannullone de vicenza dice la sua...!


Oscu' ma sai quanto me ne frega?...dopo apro la finestra nun te preoccupa'...ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cretinetti, capisco che nella rosa delle risposte precompilate sia difficile che capiti a culo quella giusta, ma e' er cognatino che ha rotto i cojoni anche a noi....ed a ME ....


E lo scemo sei tu
Che mica hai sposato il cognatino no?

Ma che razza de mentalità del casso che hai...

Io mica dico a mia moglie come si deve comportare con i suoi fratelli eh?

Perchè se facessi questo
non m'avrebbe mai sposato...

Ma capisco che nelle vostre teste...si indrio come la coa dei masci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

una domanda però sorge spontanea:ti senti migliore , perché?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Riassumiano:
> - Nonno stronzo, ben prima dei casini con la moglie, faceva lo splendido con altre donne, tipicamente nella metà dei trenta, per sentirsi "vivo", salvo poi non concludere mai che è da vigliacchi. Ah, la moglie, del suo coglioneggiare a destra ed a manca, non sa nulla;
> - Sempre Nonno Stronzo è represso ed arrapato a morte e non appena la moglie lo manda a pisciare ne approfitta per scopare come un riccio, grazie a twitter ed al partito (che la topa è di sinistra, si sa);
> - Nonno Stronzo ammette che potrebbe esservi la riconciliazione con la moglie: nel caso sarebbe una vacatio legittima e lui sarebbe uno scopatore accreditato, più o meno come la penserebbe un quattordicenne (che però non ha né sessantanni né trent'anni di matrimonio alle spalle).
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ogni tuo post sembra scritto da uno dei tanti traditori che hai massacrato
> E ammetto che un po mi da piacere
> Cali la maschera e non sei così indegerimmo come volevi farci credere
> T'é bastato proprio poco per incominciare a guardarti intorno


Infatti mi sembrano banalità (scritte in un mezzo diletto faticoso) a cui sto cercando di capire perché state dando risposte così partecipate.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si dovrebbe vergognare per se stessi e per quello che si fa e si pensa non per il giudizio di chi ti può guardare in faccia.


infatti io non mi vergogno manco un po'...ho avuto tanta pazienza a sopporta' er fusibile sartato manco pe' colpa nostra ma di un cojone e de na zoccola matricolati, pero' poi uno se rompe pure er cazzo o no?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come sempre quoto il concetto.
> Ci tengo a chiarire che non sarebbe un problema se non ci fossimo beccati epiteti di ogni genere per mesi/anni


vabbe' l'abbiamo capito che a te fa comodo credere che sia lo stesso, mentre per me e qualcun altro no,....ma soprattutto per me...riposate farfa', nun t'affatica'......ahahah


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo capisci da te che un napoletan che dice fannullon ad un veneto...
> é il paradosso dei paradossi no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No, sono serio,sei un cazzo di fannullone e non solo:scassi pure il cazzo a chi lavora un minimo,ma che cazzo di lavoro è uno che rompe il cazzo con un organo nelle chiese?ma è un lavoro?FANNULLONE!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto coerenza. Che é una dote che gli ho sempre riconosciuto. Ora non più


Ma lui ha la tipica coerenza del comunista anni settanta no?
Credi che a Budapest i politici dicessero al popolo cosa?

compagniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii noi facciamo i vostri interessi...
Ma intanto le uniche mercedes erano quelle dei politici....

La coerenza del comunismo fatto così...
Quello che è mio è mio, quello degli altri metà per ciascuno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti mi sembrano banalità (scritte in un mezzo diletto faticoso) a cui sto cercando di capire perché state dando risposte così partecipate.


Perchè ci ha massacrato dall'alto di un pulpito e ora é sceso sulla terra anche se continua a sostenere di essere diverso da noi....
Una specie di rivalsa dei poveri da parte nostra ma almeno mi faccio due risate dalla sdraio...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' l'abbiamo capito che a te fa comodo credere che sia lo stesso, mentre per me e qualcun altro no,....ma soprattutto per me...riposate farfa', nun t'affatica'......ahahah


Quslcun altro chi?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, sono serio,sei un cazzo di fannullone e non solo:scassi pure il cazzo a chi lavora un minimo,ma che cazzo di lavoro è uno che rompe il cazzo con un organo nelle chiese?ma è un lavoro?FANNULLONE!


Questo...
[video=youtube;4V4v4jw-7O0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V4v4jw-7O0[/video]

Pitosto de sentirse dire che sei camorrista meglio questo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una domanda però sorge spontanea:ti senti migliore , perché?


ma lasciaglielo credere...cazzo me ne frega...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti mi sembrano banalità (scritte in un mezzo diletto faticoso) a cui sto cercando di capire perché state dando risposte così partecipate.


ma senti un po' nun e' che sei na' vecchia conoscenza?...che so, quella stronza de Cat, pe' dirne una?...la stronzaggine me pare uguale...ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Riassumiano:
> -* Nonno stronzo, ben prima dei casini con la moglie, faceva lo splendido con altre donne*, tipicamente nella metà dei trenta, per sentirsi "vivo", salvo poi non concludere mai che è da vigliacchi. Ah, la moglie, del suo coglioneggiare a destra ed a manca, non sa nulla;
> - *Sempre Nonno Stronzo è represso ed arrapato a morte e non appena la moglie lo manda a pisciare ne approfitta per scopare come un riccio, grazie a twitter ed al partito* (che la topa è di sinistra, si sa);
> - Nonno Stronzo ammette che potrebbe esservi la riconciliazione con la moglie: nel caso sarebbe una vacatio legittima e lui sarebbe uno scopatore accreditato, più o meno come la penserebbe un quattordicenne (che però non ha né sessantanni né trent'anni di matrimonio alle spalle).
> ...


primo neretto: non ricordo assolutamente, sinceramente, che andasse per chat a fare il galletto. Se l'avesse fatto sarebbe stato stronzo, senza la maiuscola. Secondo neretto: tu la leggi così e può essere. Io ho letto un uomo che, magari in torto, è rimasto deluso dalla mancanza di fiducia della moglie nei suoi confronti. Visto chi scrive, lo leggo come l'ho sempre letto, badando più alla sostanza che alla forma. Io ho capito che lui abbia agito nell'interesse della suocera e probabilmente anche nel suo perchè, una volta ridotta in miseria la suocera, sarebe dovuto intervenire pure lui. Lui ha agito in modo indipendente e, non essendo parente, posso immaginare come. Ma lasciamo stare il fatto in origine: la moglie gli si è rivoltata contro, ha detto che giudicava quello che lui ha fatto peggio di un tradimento e che voleva la separazione. A me pare che, se un coniuge dice all'altro che per lui il matrimonio è chiuso, il vincolo coniugale sia bello che sciolto. Non credo che per Stermy questo non sia stato origine di sofferenza: qua stiamo parlando con Stermy, non con la persona che c'è dietro. Io comunque ho letto una profonda delusione e molta rabbia... e ci credo, dopo 30 anni nei quali credi nel tuo matrimonio e cerchi di tenerlo unito e di non mancare di rispetto. Ha reagito come molti reagiscono... invece di andarsi a rileggere Prevèrt, ha cercato compagnia spensierata fuori... nell'ambito che conosce e frequenta.  
Ma un sentimento che dura da 30 anni non è facile da buttare via davvero.
Ed è la moglie che sta tornando sui suoi passi.
E quello che è successo, dal momento che lei gli ha espresso di volerlo lasciare, non è cosa che la riguardi o sulla quale possa sindacare, secondo me.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè ci ha massacrato dall'alto di un pulpito e ora é sceso sulla terra anche se continua a sostenere di essere diverso da noi....
> Una specie di rivalsa dei poveri da parte nostra ma almeno mi faccio due risate dalla sdraio...


ma fattele...e dillo pure ai vicini d'ombrellone che te danno le medaje...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quslcun altro chi?


sei distratta....ahahah


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo...
> [video=youtube;4V4v4jw-7O0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V4v4jw-7O0[/video]
> 
> Pitosto de sentirse dire che sei camorrista meglio questo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io ti auguro di aver a che fare con uno del "sistema"pagherei,magari ti pianta una bella 9x21 in testa,poi ti voglio vedere a fare il nano buffone....!


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma senti un po' nun e' che sei na' vecchia conoscenza?...che so, *quella stronza de Cat, *pe' dirne una?...la stronzaggine me pare uguale...ahahah


che cantonata :sbatti:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una domanda però sorge spontanea:ti senti migliore , perché?


Più che altro verrebbe da chiederti il perchè tu faccia regolarmente le domande sbagliate. No, non mi sento "migliore", quello che si sente meglio è la vecchia capra.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> primo neretto: non ricordo assolutamente, sinceramente, che andasse per chat a fare il galletto. Se l'avesse fatto sarebbe stato stronzo, senza la maiuscola. Secondo neretto: tu la leggi così e può essere. Io ho letto un uomo che, magari in torto, è rimasto deluso dalla mancanza di fiducia della moglie nei suoi confronti. Visto chi scrive, lo leggo come l'ho sempre letto, badando più alla sostanza che alla forma. Io ho capito che lui abbia agito nell'interesse della suocera e probabilmente anche nel suo perchè, una volta ridotta in miseria la suocera, sarebe dovuto intervenire pure lui. Lui ha agito in modo indipendente e, non essendo parente, posso immaginare come. Ma lasciamo stare il fatto in origine: la moglie gli si è rivoltata contro, ha detto che giudicava quello che lui ha fatto peggio di un tradimento e che voleva la separazione. A me pare che, se un coniuge dice all'altro che per lui il matrimonio è chiuso, il vincolo coniugale sia bello che sciolto. Non credo che per Stermy questo non sia stato origine di sofferenza: qua stiamo parlando con Stermy, non con la persona che c'è dietro. Io comunque ho letto una profonda delusione e molta rabbia... e ci credo, dopo 30 anni nei quali credi nel tuo matrimonio e cerchi di tenerlo unito e di non mancare di rispetto. Ha reagito come molti reagiscono... invece di andarsi a rileggere Prevèrt, ha cercato compagnia spensierata fuori... nell'ambito che conosce e frequenta.
> Ma un sentimento che dura da 30 anni non è facile da buttare via davvero.
> Ed è la moglie che sta tornando sui suoi passi.
> E quello che è successo, dal momento che lei gli ha espresso di volerlo lasciare, non è cosa che la riguardi o sulla quale possa sindacare, secondo me.


Ma sta tenta...
Io ti conosco e ho visto che tipo sei...

Se io ti dico...Sbriciola o fai quello che digo mi o ci si separa...

Tu come reagisci?

La dissonanza congnitiva, pì mentalità da vecio merdidionale, pì orgoglio da sparonson padre padrone, pì ciccio fallocrate e smarso...producono un essere che compie la scelta di sfidare la moglie no?

Vuoi emancipazione?
Ti devi separare da me...

Eh no, ehm...preferisco non emanciparmi...e stare qui a servirti e a tenerti su il ciccio quando pisci...

Hai idea tu di come si mette quando una donna è andata oltre?

Sai come va quando dice BASTA?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> oh mo' faglielo capi' dov'e' il focus del problema...comunque con una si e' passati ai fatti...e' salita due volte a Milano ma non ci sara' una terza...


Chissà che figa una che la porta a domicilio a uno che ha 30 anni di più!


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro verrebbe da chiederti il *perchè tu faccia regolarmente le domande sbagliate. *No, non mi sento "migliore", quello che si sente meglio è la vecchia capra.


perché quelle giuste le so tutte:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti auguro di aver a che fare con uno del "sistema"pagherei,magari ti pianta una bella 9x21 in testa,poi ti voglio vedere a fare il nano buffone....!


Cioè tu dici che sei importante per la società perchè esistono i criminali?
Da non credere...
Ah vero chi produce il ddt...ringrazia l'esistenza degli insetti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> primo neretto: non ricordo assolutamente, sinceramente, che andasse per chat a fare il galletto. Se l'avesse fatto sarebbe stato stronzo, senza la maiuscola. Secondo neretto: tu la leggi così e può essere. Io ho letto un uomo che, magari in torto, è rimasto deluso dalla mancanza di fiducia della moglie nei suoi confronti. Visto chi scrive, lo leggo come l'ho sempre letto, badando più alla sostanza che alla forma. Io ho capito che lui abbia agito nell'interesse della suocera e probabilmente anche nel suo perchè, una volta ridotta in miseria la suocera, sarebe dovuto intervenire pure lui. Lui ha agito in modo indipendente e, non essendo parente, posso immaginare come. Ma lasciamo stare il fatto in origine: la moglie gli si è rivoltata contro, ha detto che giudicava quello che lui ha fatto peggio di un tradimento e che voleva la separazione. A me pare che, se un coniuge dice all'altro che per lui il matrimonio è chiuso, il vincolo coniugale sia bello che sciolto. Non credo che per Stermy questo non sia stato origine di sofferenza: qua stiamo parlando con Stermy, non con la persona che c'è dietro. Io comunque ho letto una profonda delusione e molta rabbia... e ci credo, dopo 30 anni nei quali credi nel tuo matrimonio e cerchi di tenerlo unito e di non mancare di rispetto. Ha reagito come molti reagiscono... invece di andarsi a rileggere Prevèrt, ha cercato compagnia spensierata fuori... nell'ambito che conosce e frequenta.
> Ma un sentimento che dura da 30 anni non è facile da buttare via davvero.
> Ed è la moglie che sta tornando sui suoi passi.
> E quello che è successo, dal momento che lei gli ha espresso di volerlo lasciare, non è cosa che la riguardi o sulla quale possa sindacare, secondo me.


Sbrisole', te confermo la qualita' special della tua capoccia...ahahah...infatti dopo la suocera ci avremmo rimesso pure noi...per quella testa de cazzo...una sola cosa pero' che il kazzone t'ha fatto fuorviare e' che io nelle chat nun ce so' mai entrato, manco mo'...solo twitter adesso per dire e le battutine pe' fa' du' risate a cui mi riferivo, solo rigorosamente de visu senza premeditazione....

percio', aggiornamento...Minerva scende al secondo posto e sale Sbrisole' al primo...me sa che rimarra' pure imbattuta...ahahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà che figa una che la porta a domicilio a uno che ha 30 anni di più!


Questa non l'ho capira peró?
Cosa vuol dire portarla a domicilio.
Nel senso che se é figa sta a casa sua e aspetta che sia lui ad andare da lui?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta...
> Io ti conosco e ho visto che tipo sei...
> 
> Se io ti dico...Sbriciola o fai quello che digo mi o ci si separa...
> ...


coglionazzo, quello che io ho fatto l'ho fatto per i cazzi miei e dopo l'ho avvisata....era lei che diceva, DOPO che avrei dovuto chiedere il suo permesso...ma nun esiste proprio...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> primo neretto: non ricordo assolutamente, sinceramente, che andasse per chat a fare il galletto. Se l'avesse fatto sarebbe stato stronzo, senza la maiuscola. Secondo neretto: tu la leggi così e può essere. Io ho letto un uomo che, magari in torto, è rimasto deluso dalla mancanza di fiducia della moglie nei suoi confronti. Visto chi scrive, lo leggo come l'ho sempre letto, badando più alla sostanza che alla forma. Io ho capito che lui abbia agito nell'interesse della suocera e probabilmente anche nel suo perchè, una volta ridotta in miseria la suocera, sarebe dovuto intervenire pure lui. Lui ha agito in modo indipendente e, non essendo parente, posso immaginare come. Ma lasciamo stare il fatto in origine: la moglie gli si è rivoltata contro, ha detto che giudicava quello che lui ha fatto peggio di un tradimento e che voleva la separazione. A me pare che, se un coniuge dice all'altro che per lui il matrimonio è chiuso, il vincolo coniugale sia bello che sciolto. Non credo che per Stermy questo non sia stato origine di sofferenza: qua stiamo parlando con Stermy, non con la persona che c'è dietro. Io comunque ho letto una profonda delusione e molta rabbia... e ci credo, dopo 30 anni nei quali credi nel tuo matrimonio e cerchi di tenerlo unito e di non mancare di rispetto. Ha reagito come molti reagiscono... invece di andarsi a rileggere Prevèrt, ha cercato compagnia spensierata fuori... nell'ambito che conosce e frequenta.
> Ma un sentimento che dura da 30 anni non è facile da buttare via davvero.
> Ed è la moglie che sta tornando sui suoi passi.
> E quello che è successo, dal momento che lei gli ha espresso di volerlo lasciare, non è cosa che la riguardi o sulla quale possa sindacare, secondo me.


Ma quale chat Sbriciolà, questo andava offrendo caffè, confidenze e giochi di sguardo. Prima di rompere con la moglie, eh. Adesso twitter e comunismo. E non lo sapevi perchè lo stronzo, prima, si guardava bene dal dirlo, che sennò mica poteva mettersi a fare la morale. E non mi rompere il cazzo: NONNO. Ti rispondo giusto per puntualizzare il punto che il resto sono cialtronate senza capo né coda tipiche di una che c'ha il poster in cameretta di un cantante fighissimo che difende con tutto er core quando si scopre che ha sempre cantato in playback. Madonna.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta...
> Io ti conosco e ho visto che tipo sei...
> 
> Se io ti dico...Sbriciola o fai quello che digo mi o ci si separa...
> ...


sì lo so. Ma poi, quando una dice basta, se torna sui suoi passi vuol dire che non era andata oltre al fosso ma c'era caduta dentro. Le robe con in mezzo la famiglia e i parenti sono di un perverso micidiale.


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè tu dici che sei importante per la società perchè esistono i criminali?
> Da non credere...
> Ah vero chi produce il ddt...ringrazia l'esistenza degli insetti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io non ho scritto questo.ho solo scritto quanto sei inutile!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> coglionazzo, quello che io ho fatto l'ho fatto per i cazzi miei e dopo l'ho avvisata....era lei che diceva, DOPO che avrei dovuto chiedere il suo permesso...ma nun esiste proprio...


Come mai non ridi più?
Guarda che proprio tu ti sei ciavà con le to man
e la dissonanza congnitiva ti impedisse di vederlo...

Perchè tu mojere sta benissimo senza di te...

Tu invece non sei capace star senza na dona...

E vorria vedare come ti riduci senza na dona in casa...

TU...il tipico masculo merdidionale...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> primo neretto: non ricordo assolutamente, sinceramente, che andasse per chat a fare il galletto. Se l'avesse fatto sarebbe stato stronzo, senza la maiuscola. Secondo neretto: tu la leggi così e può essere. Io ho letto un uomo che, magari in torto, è rimasto deluso dalla mancanza di fiducia della moglie nei suoi confronti. Visto chi scrive, lo leggo come l'ho sempre letto, badando più alla sostanza che alla forma. Io ho capito che lui abbia agito nell'interesse della suocera e probabilmente anche nel suo perchè, una volta ridotta in miseria la suocera, sarebe dovuto intervenire pure lui. Lui ha agito in modo indipendente e, non essendo parente, posso immaginare come. Ma lasciamo stare il fatto in origine: la moglie gli si è rivoltata contro, ha detto che giudicava quello che lui ha fatto peggio di un tradimento e che voleva la separazione. A me pare che, se un coniuge dice all'altro che per lui il matrimonio è chiuso, il vincolo coniugale sia bello che sciolto. Non credo che per Stermy questo non sia stato origine di sofferenza: qua stiamo parlando con Stermy, non con la persona che c'è dietro. Io comunque ho letto una profonda delusione e molta rabbia... e ci credo, dopo 30 anni nei quali credi nel tuo matrimonio e cerchi di tenerlo unito e di non mancare di rispetto. Ha reagito come molti reagiscono... invece di andarsi a rileggere Prevèrt, ha cercato compagnia spensierata fuori... nell'ambito che conosce e frequenta.
> Ma un sentimento che dura da 30 anni non è facile da buttare via davvero.
> Ed è la moglie che sta tornando sui suoi passi.
> E quello che è successo, dal momento che lei gli ha espresso di volerlo lasciare, non è cosa che la riguardi o sulla quale possa sindacare, secondo me.


Sbri nessuno dice che lui non abbia le sue motivazioni. Altri ne hanno altre. Lui non ha mai accettato le motivazioni do nessuno e come vedi continua a considerare la sua situazione diversa dalle sltre ma non lo è
Sua moglie sta cercando di ricucire e lui scopa in giro?


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Come mai non ridi più?
> Guarda che proprio tu ti sei ciavà con le to man
> e la dissonanza congnitiva ti impedisse di vederlo...
> 
> ...


Sempre meglio che avere una donna fantasma come la tua o no?magari ti è utile per farti riammettere nei forum quando diventa chiaro quanto sei coglione....!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale chat Sbriciolà, questo andava offrendo caffè, confidenze e giochi di sguardo. Prima di rompere con la moglie, eh. Adesso twitter e comunismo. E non lo sapevi perchè lo stronzo, prima, si guardava bene dal dirlo, che sennò mica poteva mettersi a fare la morale. E non mi rompere il cazzo: NONNO. Ti rispondo giusto per puntualizzare il punto che il resto sono cialtronate senza capo né coda tipiche di una che c'ha il poster in cameretta di un cantante fighissimo che difende con tutto er core quando si scopre che ha sempre cantato in playback. Madonna.


Riquoto


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbri nessuno dice che lui non abbia le sue motivazioni. Altri ne hanno altre. Lui non ha mai accettato le motivazioni do nessuno e come vedi continua a considerare la sua situazione diversa dalle sltre ma non lo è
> Sua moglie sta cercando di ricucire e lui scopa in giro?


No cara leggi bene...
Sua moglie dice se vuoi andare vai che io non posso rimanere alle tue condizioni no?

Della serie non mi faccio ricattare da nessuno...

Che disse la mia quando le dissi o si cambia o io me ne cerco un'altra?

Cercatene un'altra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale chat Sbriciolà, questo andava offrendo caffè, confidenze e giochi di sguardo. Prima di rompere con la moglie, eh. Adesso twitter e comunismo. E non lo sapevi perchè lo stronzo, prima, si guardava bene dal dirlo, che sennò mica poteva mettersi a fare la morale. E non mi rompere il cazzo: NONNO. Ti rispondo giusto per puntualizzare il punto che il resto sono cialtronate senza capo né coda tipiche di una che c'ha il poster in cameretta di un cantante fighissimo che difende con tutto er core quando si scopre che ha sempre cantato in playback. Madonna.


e tu come l'hai saputo? Frequentate lo stesso bar?
Io in camera mia ho avuto solo il poster dei Queen.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sempre meglio che avere una donna fantasma come la tua o no?magari ti è utile per farti riammettere nei forum quando diventa chiaro quanto sei coglione....!


Ma hai mai osservato che hai pochi argomenti e riposti sempre quelli?
Alla lunga stanchi eh?
Per cui ti mollo qua....

Scrivi sempre le solite cose...
Sei ripetitivo...

Ma almeno l'inglese del video lo capisci?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà che figa una che la porta a domicilio a uno che ha 30 anni di più!


pe' tua informazione e'...era na' giornalista romana e viene spesso nella redazione milanese del suo giornale...e stava pure no' scambio culturale da fare dato che a Roma c'ho er partito...poi non ci sono andato piu' io ma abbiamo mandato un altra da Milano...vuoi sapere altro?...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sbrisole', te confermo la qualita' special della tua capoccia...ahahah...infatti dopo la suocera ci avremmo rimesso pure noi...per quella testa de cazzo...una sola cosa pero' che il kazzone t'ha fatto fuorviare e' che io nelle chat nun ce so' mai entrato, manco mo'...solo twitter adesso per dire e le battutine pe' fa' du' risate a cui mi riferivo, solo rigorosamente de visu senza premeditazione....
> 
> percio', aggiornamento...Minerva scende al secondo posto e sale Sbrisole' al primo...me sa che rimarra' pure imbattuta...ahahahahahahah


maledizione....seconda giammai, piuttosto passo alla corte del conte:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> primo neretto: non ricordo assolutamente, sinceramente, che andasse per chat a fare il galletto. Se l'avesse fatto sarebbe stato stronzo, senza la maiuscola. Secondo neretto: tu la leggi così e può essere. Io ho letto un uomo che, magari in torto, è rimasto deluso dalla mancanza di fiducia della moglie nei suoi confronti. Visto chi scrive, lo leggo come l'ho sempre letto, badando più alla sostanza che alla forma. Io ho capito che lui abbia agito nell'interesse della suocera e probabilmente anche nel suo perchè, una volta ridotta in miseria la suocera, sarebe dovuto intervenire pure lui. Lui ha agito in modo indipendente e, non essendo parente, posso immaginare come. Ma lasciamo stare il fatto in origine: la moglie gli si è rivoltata contro, ha detto che giudicava quello che lui ha fatto peggio di un tradimento e che voleva la separazione. A me pare che, se un coniuge dice all'altro che per lui il matrimonio è chiuso, il vincolo coniugale sia bello che sciolto. Non credo che per Stermy questo non sia stato origine di sofferenza: qua stiamo parlando con Stermy, non con la persona che c'è dietro. Io comunque ho letto una profonda delusione e molta rabbia... e ci credo, dopo 30 anni nei quali credi nel tuo matrimonio e cerchi di tenerlo unito e di non mancare di rispetto. Ha reagito come molti reagiscono... invece di andarsi a rileggere Prevèrt, ha cercato compagnia spensierata fuori... nell'ambito che conosce e frequenta.
> Ma un sentimento che dura da 30 anni non è facile da buttare via davvero.
> Ed è la moglie che sta tornando sui suoi passi.
> E quello che è successo, dal momento che lei gli ha espresso di volerlo lasciare, non è cosa che la riguardi o sulla quale possa sindacare, secondo me.


Mi fido di te.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capira peró?
> Cosa vuol dire portarla a domicilio.
> Nel senso che se é figa sta a casa sua e aspetta che sia lui ad andare da lui?


Nel senso che ho detto: dev'essere una poveretta alla fame.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale chat Sbriciolà, questo andava offrendo caffè, confidenze e giochi di sguardo. Prima di rompere con la moglie, eh. Adesso twitter e comunismo. E non lo sapevi perchè lo stronzo, prima, si guardava bene dal dirlo, che sennò mica poteva mettersi a fare la morale. E non mi rompere il cazzo: NONNO. Ti rispondo giusto per puntualizzare il punto che il resto sono cialtronate senza capo né coda tipiche di una che c'ha il poster in cameretta di un cantante fighissimo che difende con tutto er core quando si scopre che ha sempre cantato in playback. Madonna.


ma tu sei proprio tutto fesso....embe' che in un'occasione te metti a ride e scherza' o ad offri' un caffe' (per dire) e per te e' come essersela scopata?....gesu' ma fatte un clistere alla neuro che ce l'hai piena de merda...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come mai non ridi più?
> Guarda che proprio tu ti sei ciavà con le to man
> e la dissonanza congnitiva ti impedisse di vederlo...
> 
> ...


ma impiccate e di' che t'hanno impiccato...mona embreago...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu come l'hai saputo? Frequentate lo stesso bar?
> Io in camera mia ho avuto solo il poster dei Queen.


L'ha scritto lui. Ciao dai.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pe' tua informazione e'...era na' giornalista romana e viene spesso nella redazione milanese del suo giornale...e stava pure no' scambio culturale da fare dato che a Roma c'ho er partito...poi non ci sono andato piu' io ma abbiamo mandato un altra da Milano...vuoi sapere altro?...ahahah


Allora non è venuta per te. Questo le fa guadagnare un punto. Ma è quella delle coccole in macchina?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu sei proprio tutto fesso....embe' che in un'occasione te metti a ride e scherza' o ad offri' un caffe' (per dire) e per te e' come essersela scopata?....gesu' ma fatte un clistere alla neuro che ce l'hai piena de merda...ahahah


Ahahahahahahahahah! Compà, vale la prima: tu hai scritto, di tuo pugno, che facevi l'acchiappone per sentirti VIVO. E, ancora, che sei pure REPRESSO. Non tentare di tirarti indietro, che non funziona.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> maledizione....seconda giammai, piuttosto passo alla corte del conte:rotfl:


eh oh cocca, tu me fai la svampita e te distrai invece te' vist' sbrisole'...un rasoio....zac....e te taja tutta la discussion con un colpo solo.....(m'ha fatto un po' d'impressione co' quel cazzo de rasoio....pero' mo' e' passata)...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

non è represso è regresso....ha parlato di regredire.ma ora ridi pure tu:singleeye: 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahah! Compà, vale la prima: tu hai scritto, di tuo pugno, che facevi l'acchiappone per sentirti VIVO. E, ancora, che sei pure REPRESSO. Non tentare di tirarti indietro, che non funziona.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che ho detto: dev'essere una poveretta alla fame.


mah, poveretta alla fame...un trojone da paura e' uguaglio?...ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mah, poveretta alla fame...un trojone da paura e' uguaglio?...ahahah


Più o meno. Ma lei lo sa che la consideri così?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbri nessuno dice che lui non abbia le sue motivazioni. Altri ne hanno altre. Lui non ha mai accettato le motivazioni do nessuno e come vedi continua a considerare la sua situazione diversa dalle sltre ma non lo è
> Sua moglie sta cercando di ricucire e lui scopa in giro?


Io ho capito che lui ha avuto una storia, dopodichè la moglie ha realizzato che l'avrebbe perso davvero ed è tornata sui suoi passi. Secondo me hanno probabilmente sbarellato entrambi, in una situazione che mi è parso di capire stressante, che aveva aspetti pericolosi per la loro situazione finanziaria e per sua moglie anche dolorosa.
Comunque, per me Farfalla quando uno dei due dice che è finita in modo così deciso da cominciare ad interessarsi di come spartire i beni in comune, l'altro si può ritenere libero e se ha delle storie non sono tradimenti. Ma non perchè voglio difendere Stermy, è proprio quello che penso.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora non è venuta per te. Questo le fa guadagnare un punto. Ma è quella delle coccole in macchina?


viene spesso su, co' l'occasione ce semo incontrati due volte, che te devo di'... nun me so' formalizzato piu' de tanto...ahahah...quella delle coccole di sabato e' del mio partito....maro'....tempeste in arrivo...ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che ho detto: dev'essere una poveretta alla fame.


Perché una donna che va da un uomo è alla fame? 
Boh non ti seguo. O meglio ti seguo ma noncondivido per nulla.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più o meno. Ma lei lo sa che la consideri così?


ma tu che penseresti che penserebbero di te se nella tua bacheca oltre che foto scosciate, scollature e twitt ammiccanti nun fai?....che sei na' monaca de clausura?...ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho capito che lui ha avuto una storia, dopodichè la moglie ha realizzato che l'avrebbe perso davvero ed è tornata sui suoi passi. Secondo me hanno probabilmente sbarellato entrambi, in una situazione che mi è parso di capire stressante, che aveva aspetti pericolosi per la loro situazione finanziaria e per sua moglie anche dolorosa.
> Comunque, per me Farfalla quando uno dei due dice che è finita in modo così deciso da cominciare ad interessarsi di come spartire i beni in comune, l'altro si può ritenere libero e se ha delle storie non sono tradimenti. Ma non perchè voglio difendere Stermy, è proprio quello che penso.


Non ho dubbi che è quello che pensi. Non pensavo lo facessi per difenderlo.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho capito che lui ha avuto una storia, dopodichè la moglie ha realizzato che l'avrebbe perso davvero ed è tornata sui suoi passi. Secondo me hanno probabilmente sbarellato entrambi, in una situazione che mi è parso di capire stressante, che aveva aspetti pericolosi per la loro situazione finanziaria e per sua moglie anche dolorosa.
> Comunque, per me Farfalla quando uno dei due dice che è finita in modo così deciso da cominciare ad interessarsi di come spartire i beni in comune, l'altro si può ritenere libero e se ha delle storie non sono tradimenti. Ma non perchè voglio difendere Stermy, è proprio quello che penso.


riconfermo...anzi ritieniti gia' confermata che me stanco de meno...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più o meno. Ma lei lo sa che la consideri così?


ma non eri quella che si chiedeva perché chiedessimo?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non eri quella che si chiedeva perché chiedessimo?


vabbe' mo' la fai inkazzare di nuovo e rientra in sssiopero...ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> riconfermo...anzi ritieniti gia' confermata che me stanco de meno...ahahah


allora il posto in catamarano è il mio?

Scherzo, Stè, meglio che ci porti tua moglie.
E' stato un periodaccio, capitano, adesso ripigliatevi.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora il posto in catamarano è il mio?
> 
> Scherzo, Stè, meglio che ci porti tua moglie.
> E' stato un periodaccio, capitano, adesso ripigliatevi.


Sbri' se accelerasse un po' sarebbe mejo,me darebbe piu' stabilita'...vediamo come se la gioca in vacansa....ahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sbri' se accelerasse un po' sarebbe mejo,me darebbe piu' stabilita'...vediamo come se la gioca in vacansa....ahahah


vedi di giocartela bene tu e non fare più lo scemo in giro 
e basta


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché una donna che va da un uomo è alla fame?
> Boh non ti seguo. O meglio ti seguo ma noncondivido per nulla.


Non la donna che va da un uomo. Una che va da uno conosciuto on line. E' consentito non essere d'accordo :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è represso è regresso....ha parlato di regredire.ma ora ridi pure tu:singleeye:


http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...iovve-ahahah?p=1163072&viewfull=1#post1163072



Sterminator ha detto:


> *e come cazzo fai a non essere "represso" se  da 30 anni stai sempre con una e nun c'hai mai messo un corno manco de  striscio?*...te poi cazzone manco sei arrivato ai 50 e co' sta capoccia  senz'altro te suicidi prima..ahahah...poi quanno c'arrivi me lo dici  com'e' co' le sgallettate che te girano intorno...ahahah


Minni, non mi cagare il cazzo. Ho capito essere fans, ma per lo meno leggete.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non la donna che va da un uomo. *Una che va da uno conosciuto on line.* E' consentito non essere d'accordo :mrgreen:


... in effetti suona abbastanza da disperazione, messa così.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non la donna che va da un uomo. Una che va da uno conosciuto on line. E' consentito non essere d'accordo :mrgreen:


Sei single, conosci uomo che ti piace. A lui piaci tu. Per mille motivi tra cui il fatto che è sposato lui mon puó muoversi dalla sua città. Tu si. Dove sta il problema nell'andare tu da lui?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu che penseresti che penserebbero di te se nella tua bacheca oltre che foto scosciate, scollature e twitt ammiccanti nun fai?....che sei na' monaca de clausura?...ahahah


Tra monaca e troione ce ne passa. E soprattutto il porsi in modo provocante non implica accettare di essere insultate. Mi sa che sei andato troppo a sinistra che sei finito a destra.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non eri quella che si chiedeva perché chiedessimo?


Mi avete coinvolta: non trovo un senso.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi che è quello che pensi. Non pensavo lo facessi per difenderlo.


Io sì. Assolutamente. Anzi, è proprio così.


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> riconfermo...anzi ritieniti gia' confermata che me stanco de meno...ahahah


Comunque, a prescindere da chi ha sbarellato per prima, mi sento fortemente deluso.

Sterminè, da capo muratore passi direttamente a manovale. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei single, conosci uomo che ti piace. A lui piaci tu. Per mille motivi tra cui il fatto che è sposato lui mon puó muoversi dalla sua città. Tu si. Dove sta il problema nell'andare tu da lui?


Pure sposato? Nessun problema, solo sei proprio alla disperazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sì. Assolutamente. Anzi, è proprio così.


stai anche pestando i piedi ed hai le manine chiuse a pugno?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stai anche pestando i piedi ed hai le manine chiuse a pugno?


Ma nulla, ho ragione e tu lo sai. In altre occasioni, più che altro con altri utenti, magari casuali, non sei stata affatto così. Anzi.


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2013)

*stermi*

non so se darti una randellata in testa o una badilata in fronte. ﻿﻿


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> non so se darti una randellata in testa o una badilata in fronte. ﻿﻿


Prendi la cazzuola e colpisci di taglio.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedi di giocartela bene tu e non fare più lo scemo in giro
> e basta


sono fragile in questo momento...ho bisogno de taaaaanta consolasiun...ahahah...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non la donna che va da un uomo. Una che va da uno conosciuto on line. E' consentito non essere d'accordo :mrgreen:


ao' so' referenziato....cio' postato la tessera der partito e la posiziun'...ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nulla, ho ragione e tu lo sai. In altre occasioni, più che altro con altri utenti, magari casuali, non sei stata affatto così. Anzi.


non ricordo di nessuno che sia stato mollato dalla moglie dopo 30 anni, abbia avuto una storia che tra l'altro manco storia era e sia venuto qui a raccontarlo.
Di solito viene gente la cui moglie, mentre loro hanno storie, li aspetta a casa fiduciosa.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure sposato? Nessun problema, solo sei proprio alla disperazione.


Per me la disperazione é andare con chiunque pur di andarci.
Altrimenti davvero non capisco cosa ci sia di disperato. 
Essere sposato l'ho messa come una delle motivazioni per non potersi spostare. Possono essercene altre.
Sai essere esparante quando non vuoi dialogare. Ho la memoria corta altrimenti non avrei beanche chiesto spiegazioni


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sono fragile in questo momento...ho bisogno de taaaaanta consolasiun...ahahah...



ma a vostra figlia avete già accennato qualcosa?


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... in effetti suona abbastanza da disperazione, messa così.


ma come siete esagerate....conosci uno che te fa ride, ce fai pure discorsi un po' meno frivoli, te fa da tassista alla stasiun, se nun te gusta e se rimane solo a chiacchiera', nessuno se suicida.....che traggggedia......infatti semo ancora vivi....ahahah...io ho avuto inviti pure da qua e dall'altro forum....perdire...ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ricordo di nessuno che sia stato mollato dalla moglie dopo 30 anni, abbia avuto una storia che tra l'altro manco storia era e sia venuto qui a raccontarlo.
> Di solito viene gente la cui moglie, mentre loro hanno storie, li aspetta a casa fiduciosa.


Io mi fido di te. Però io ho letto che non è stato mollato per nulla e che andranno in vacanza insieme. Però non è che capisca proprio tutto di quello che scrive.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra monaca e troione ce ne passa. E soprattutto il porsi in modo provocante non implica accettare di essere insultate. Mi sa che sei andato troppo a sinistra che sei finito a destra.


ao' io l'ho rispettata ne' piu' e ne' meno di come c'ho la firma in calce...tutto regolare...nessuno s'e' lamentato e fatto male...ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ricordo di nessuno che sia stato mollato dalla moglie dopo 30 anni, abbia avuto una storia che tra l'altro manco storia era e sia venuto qui a raccontarlo.
> Di solito viene gente la cui moglie, mentre loro hanno storie, li aspetta a casa fiduciosa.


Ma dove leggi che é stato mollato?
La mohlie vuole fare le ferie con lui. Alla faccia di volere la separazione


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ricordo di nessuno che sia stato mollato dalla moglie dopo 30 anni, abbia avuto una storia che tra l'altro manco storia era e sia venuto qui a raccontarlo.
> Di solito viene gente la cui moglie, mentre loro hanno storie, li aspetta a casa fiduciosa.


Ma quale mollato. Lui ha dato a LEI l'ultimatum. LUI. A LUI non stava bene tutta la storia della moglie col cognato, quale che fosse. Capito? E prima ancora questo andava facendo LO STRONZO appresso ad altre. Senza contare che lei lo vorrebbe pure indietro, sta matta. Porca puttana. E che cazzo, peraltro, manco due mesi e già si trova con una che glielo succhia in macchina? Dopo trent'anni con la moglie? Aò, ma mi prendi per il culo o cosa? Tu sei pure la stessa che siccome s'affeziona, ed è fondamentalmente una povera stronza fragile col cuore di cioccolata fondente, ha avuto il coraggio di definire quel decerebrato di Daniele non certo uno con evidenti e gravi problemi, ma un "uomo di principi", roba che dovrebbero ricoverarti, a te ed a lui, per sottoporti ad un tso coatto. E non rispondere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi fido di te. Però io ho letto che non è stato mollato per nulla e che andranno in vacanza insieme. Però non è che capisca proprio tutto di quello che scrive.


Con Stermy ci vuole esercizio, come lo yoga. Pensa che quando sono arrivata qui mi aveva traumatizzato. Bisogna leggerlo nella posizione dell'airone


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma come siete esagerate....conosci uno che te fa ride, ce fai pure discorsi un po' meno frivoli, te fa da tassista alla stasiun, se nun te gusta e se rimane solo a chiacchiera', nessuno se suicida.....che traggggedia......infatti semo ancora vivi....ahahah...io ho avuto inviti pure da qua e dall'altro forum....perdire...ahahah


Un conto è conoscere un uomo della città dove devi andare e incontrarlo per un caffè, un altro conto è andarci apposta a scopo di scopo. Farlo pure per uno che ha 30 anni di più non è un buon segno per l'autostima della tizia. Tu avevi voluto far credere il secondo caso.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Comunque, a prescindere da chi ha sbarellato per prima, mi sento fortemente deluso.
> 
> Sterminè, da capo muratore passi direttamente a manovale. :mrgreen:


ao' frega un cazzo...dopo me compro tutta la baracca e ricomando io...ahahahah


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Con Stermy ci vuole esercizio, come lo yoga. Pensa che quando sono arrivata qui mi aveva traumatizzato. Bisogna leggerlo nella posizione dell'airone


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io non son portata per lo yoga.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale mollato. Lui ha dato a LEI l'ultimatum. LUI. A LUI non stava bene tutta la storia della moglie col cognato, quale che fosse. Capito? E prima ancora questo andava facendo LO STRONZO appresso ad altre. Senza contare che lei lo vorrebbe pure indietro, sta matta. Porca puttana. E che cazzo, peraltro, manco due mesi e già si trova con una che glielo succhia in macchina? Dopo trent'anni con la moglie? Aò, ma mi prendi per il culo o cosa? Tu sei pure la stessa che siccome s'affeziona, ed è fondamentalmente una povera stronza fragile col cuore di cioccolata fondente, ha avuto il coraggio di definire quel decerebrato di Daniele non certo uno con evidenti e gravi problemi, ma un "uomo di principi", roba che dovrebbero ricoverarti, a te ed a lui, per sottoporti ad un tso coatto. E non rispondere.


sì, tesoro, tutto quello che vuoi ma non ti agitare che con il caldo non fa bene.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...iovve-ahahah?p=1163072&viewfull=1#post1163072
> 
> 
> 
> Minni, non mi cagare il cazzo. Ho capito essere fans, ma per lo meno leggete.


dammi pure del tu.
non posso leggere tutto


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> non so se darti una randellata in testa o una badilata in fronte. ﻿﻿


cosi' me piaci (se fa' pe' di...) passa'...sempre indeciso...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, tesoro, tutto quello che vuoi ma non ti agitare che con il caldo non fa bene.


Mah, se non è venuto un'infartone a Nonno Stronzo dopo tutti sti anni, non vedo cosa possa succedere al sottoscritto. Quello che ho scritto è tutto vero fino all'ultima sillaba, peraltro. Triste, ma vero.


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cosi' me piaci (se fa' pe' di...) passa'...sempre indeciso...ahahah


mi hai convinto te le do tutteddue :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cosi' me piaci (se fa' pe' di...) passa'...sempre indeciso...ahahah


Pero' Stermi...ricordi??quante me ne dicevi per quello che facevo(e che faccio...)...ora sei diventato come  me..ti manca il cell segreto,che per me hai gia'....e sei identico.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a vostra figlia avete già accennato qualcosa?


ve l'avevo detto....si', sa qual'e' l'intenzione, pero' ha retto botta bene....ha ormai 23anni, inquadrata ad architettura, sta co' uno dal liceo che saranno...boh5,6 anni che ogni tanto je dico: ao' ma ancora co' quello stai?.....ma che vuoi?...fatti i fatti tuoi...ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pero' Stermi...ricordi??quante me ne dicevi per quello che facevo(e che faccio...)...ora sei diventato come  me..ti manca il cell segreto,che per me hai gia'....e sei identico.


Ma quello alla fine della fiera era come te pure prima, Micione, ci provava eccome, salvo che poi al dunque se cagava addosso e tornava a casa a farsi le seghe.


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' frega un cazzo...dopo me compro tutta la baracca e ricomando io...ahahahah


Nun te frega 'ncazzo? Ma tu non sai che hai combinato.

Guarda che succede, stanno a fare la morale a te adesso.

Ma ti rendi conto che qui bisogna rifare il papa? Che palle un altro conclave.


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello alla fine della fiera era come te pure prima, Micione, ci provava eccome, salvo che poi al dunque se cagava addosso e tornava a casa a farsi le seghe.


l'importante e' che sei convinto tu....ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> l'importante e' che sei convinto tu....ahahah


Nah, l'importante è che l'hai scritto tu.


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale mollato. Lui ha dato a LEI l'ultimatum. LUI. A LUI non stava bene tutta la storia della moglie col cognato, quale che fosse. Capito? E prima ancora questo andava facendo LO STRONZO appresso ad altre. Senza contare che lei lo vorrebbe pure indietro, sta matta. Porca puttana. E che cazzo, peraltro, manco due mesi e già si trova con una che glielo succhia in macchina? Dopo trent'anni con la moglie? Aò, ma mi prendi per il culo o cosa? Tu sei pure la stessa che siccome s'affeziona, ed è fondamentalmente una povera stronza fragile col cuore di cioccolata fondente, ha avuto il coraggio di definire quel decerebrato di Daniele non certo uno con evidenti e gravi problemi, ma un "uomo di principi", roba che dovrebbero ricoverarti, a te ed a lui, per sottoporti ad un tso coatto. E non rispondere.



io invece ho capito che lui ha preso delle iniziative nei confronti del cognato, senza prima consultarsi o almeno avvisare la moglie
questo spiega come mai la moglie paragoni tale comportamento ad un tradimento
poi credo che si sia perso di vista il busillis  e ciascuno si sia arroccato sulle proprie posizioni, sino allo strappo


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ve l'avevo detto....si', sa qual'e' l'intenzione, pero' ha retto botta bene....ha ormai 23anni, inquadrata ad architettura, sta co' uno dal liceo che saranno...boh5,6 anni che ogni tanto je dico: ao' ma ancora co' quello stai?.....ma che vuoi?...fatti i fatti tuoi...ahahahah



ma dai che hai una bella famiglia, tientela d'acconto!
andate in vacanza e non pensarci più

possibilmente non a casa di parenti! ocio!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io invece ho capito che lui ha preso delle iniziative nei confronti del cognato, senza prima consultarsi o almeno avvisare la moglie
> questo spiega come mai la moglie paragoni tale comportamento ad un tradimento
> poi credo che si sia perso di vista il busillis  e ciascuno si sia arroccato sulle proprie posizioni, sino allo strappo


Non fa niente, piccola. Ti amo lo stesso. Anzi, di più.


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non fa niente, piccola. Ti amo lo stesso. Anzi, di più.



ok, secondo te non capisco un cazzo
ma proprio mai
forse per coerenza:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Pero' Stermi...ricordi??quante me ne dicevi per quello che facevo(e che faccio...)...ora sei diventato come  me..ti manca il cell segreto,che per me hai gia'....e sei identico.


Infatti :unhappy:. Lo specchio non aiuta?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, secondo te non capisco un cazzo
> ma proprio mai
> forse per coerenza:mrgreen:


No no, affatto. Non è che non capisci un cazzo, è che hai proprio una maniera di ragionare talmente stramba che mi affascina. Non scherzo.


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, affatto. Non è che non capisci un cazzo, è che hai proprio una maniera di ragionare talmente stramba che mi affascina. Non scherzo.



ma nient'affatto, ti ho già spiegato che ci sono poche persone più pratiche di me
non sono stramba per nulla, mi attengo alla realtà


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai che hai una bella famiglia, tientela d'acconto!
> andate in vacanza e non pensarci più
> 
> possibilmente non a casa di parenti! ocio!



Trattasi purtroppo di crisi dei 55.....56?....vabbè quello che è.

Pare che inizi a 40 e si protrae negli anni fino a circa 60 dove la quiete dovrebbe tornare sovrana. Speriamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma nient'affatto, ti ho già spiegato che ci sono poche persone più pratiche di me
> non sono stramba per nulla, mi attengo alla realtà


Non c'entra nulla la praticità. Che ne so/cosa mi frega se sai appendere una mensola o no. Mi piace la maniera che hai di arrivare sempre tangente al nocciolo della questione senza scalfirlo perchè guardi il tutto in un'ottica talmente distorta che pur mancando completamente l'obiettivo, l'approccio è, di per sè, affascinante e niente affatto scontato nella sua stramberia. Magari non sembra ma è un complimento.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla la praticità. Che ne so/cosa mi frega se sai appendere una mensola o no. Mi piace la maniera che hai di arrivare sempre tangente al nocciolo della questione senza scalfirlo perchè guardi il tutto in un'ottica talmente distorta che pur mancando completamente l'obiettivo, l'approccio è, di per sè, *affascinante e niente affatto scontato* nella sua stramberia. Magari non sembra ma è un complimento.


condivido


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla la praticità. Che ne so/cosa mi frega se sai appendere una mensola o no. Mi piace la maniera che hai di arrivare sempre tangente al nocciolo della questione senza scalfirlo perchè guardi il tutto in un'ottica talmente distorta che pur mancando completamente l'obiettivo, l'approccio è, di per sè, affascinante e niente affatto scontato nella sua stramberia. Magari non sembra ma è un complimento.



in realtà non parlavo di mensole
comunque ti ringrazio del complimento...strambo:mrgreen:


----------



## free (22 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Trattasi purtroppo di crisi dei 55.....56?....vabbè quello che è.
> 
> Pare che inizi a 40 e si protrae negli anni fino a circa 60 dove la quiete dovrebbe tornare sovrana. Speriamo.



ma infatti io avevo suggerito la randellata per agevolare ed accelerare le pratiche!:mrgreen:
anche Passante!


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io avevo suggerito la randellata per agevolare ed accelerare le pratiche!:mrgreen:
> anche Passante!


Però la randellata va data bene. Si colpiscono lateralmente gli arti, superiori o inferiori a scelta, ma solo quelli.

Una sveglia senza fare danni.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho capito che lui ha avuto una storia, dopodichè la moglie ha realizzato che l'avrebbe perso davvero ed è tornata sui suoi passi. Secondo me hanno probabilmente sbarellato entrambi, in una situazione che mi è parso di capire stressante, che aveva aspetti pericolosi per la loro situazione finanziaria e per sua moglie anche dolorosa.
> Comunque, per me Farfalla quando uno dei due dice che è finita in modo così deciso da cominciare ad interessarsi di come spartire i beni in comune, l'altro si può ritenere libero e se ha delle storie non sono tradimenti. Ma non perchè voglio difendere Stermy, è proprio quello che penso.



:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Chi non raccoglie disperde no?

Ma mia cara Sbriciola
Se una moglie per caso arriva un giorno a provare che sta meglio senza marito...

Per quel marito è finita...
Ne ho sentite tante sai che dopo aver provato quella "libertà", mi spiace si sono vieppiù convinte che è meglio senza...

Prima avevano paura della solitudine o si dicevano come faccio senza di lui eh? L'è l'omo...

Infine si sono rese conto che l'omo era solo un bambino capriccioso e viziato e se ne sono liberate...

Come ci sta il timor di Dio ci sta il timor mulier!

Esso dice...Prendi sempre sul serio tua moglie...e non sempre per il culo...

Dai oggi e dai domani si accorge di essere stata usata per una colossale presa per il culo e amen...

Ho sempre visto le donne temporeggiare a causa che so di una loro irrazionale, uterina, endogena insicurezza...

Ma se arrivano a decidere, non riescono più a tornare indietro...

E so anche una cosa
Che se un giorno mia moglie mi fanculizzerebbe non è che le tante blasonate amiche sarebbero ben felici di prendere il suo posto...me lo sento...

Ovvio poi quando vieni fanculizzato dici ho lasciato mia moglie, ma questo è solo lo stupido orgoglio maschile a parlare....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> viene spesso su, co' l'occasione ce semo incontrati due volte, che te devo di'... nun me so' formalizzato piu' de tanto...ahahah...quella delle coccole di sabato e' del mio partito....maro'....tempeste in arrivo...ahahah


Ma quale partito?
Guarda che insomma....
Esiste ancora un partito comunista in Italia?
O siete ridotti ad una banda di straccioni da ex centro sociale?

Cioè cosa fanno una sezione alle case di riposo per voi?
Perchè possiate cantare tutti sdentati e sbolsi l'internazionale mentre le infermiere vi fanno il clisterino?
E vi tengono buoni con le medicine?


----------



## passante (22 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io avevo suggerito la randellata per agevolare ed accelerare le pratiche!:mrgreen:
> anche Passante!


:up: anche per dare una svegliata ai neuroni, in verità


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io parlavo di lui


Scusami, pensavo ti riferissi a me.


----------



## Rabarbaro (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e che devo di'...te ricordi la cazzata che fece mi' cognato piu' di n'annetto fa e quella rimbambita de mi moje che se la prese co' me per difenderlo?....beh dopo alti e bassi ove sembrava che avesse metabolizzato che er fratello fosse un cojone fatto e cresciuto, me so' rotto er cazzo.... je do' n'ultimatum pe' sgombera' tutte le cazzate nella capoccia...nun l'ha rispettato e da un paio di mesi siamo d'accordo pe' separarce...


A stermy!

Cioè, io dico, neppure il tempo di gioire per il ritorno di uno dei telamoni del forum, che mi tocca subito leggere di come ti sei condito la pastasciutta colla merda per colpa del cognato!
Ah, bentornato.
Cioè, uno che nmon è neanche tuo parente si mangia roba e soldi con la storiona del volga e tu, invece di lì a compiacerti della coprofagia che ti corconda, che fai?... Ti metti a fare come loro...bah...
Con tutta la stima che ti contraddistingue nella mia considerazione, lasciami dire che mi fai davvero contrariare.
Se devi lasciare una donna solo perchè dimostra di non capire una fava, tanto vale non sposarsela neanche...
No, no, non va bene...
Cioè, insomma, quando ti toccherà di farti pulire il culo, vuoi che sia la manina prezzolata di una badante moldava dai denti d'argento a infilarti la p0adella sotto al culo?
Ma scherziamo?
E tutti questi anni che l'hai sopportata a fare la mugliera?
Bah...
Torna a più miti consigli!
Bentornato.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A stermy!
> 
> Cioè, io dico, neppure il tempo di gioire per il ritorno di uno dei telamoni del forum, che mi tocca subito leggere di come ti sei condito la pastasciutta colla merda per colpa del cognato!
> Ah, bentornato.
> ...


P.S. Passiamo questa osservazione alla moglie così fa le valigie a tempo record.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A stermy!
> 
> Cioè, io dico, neppure il tempo di gioire per il ritorno di uno dei telamoni del forum, che mi tocca subito leggere di come ti sei condito la pastasciutta colla merda per colpa del cognato!
> Ah, bentornato.
> ...


è un modo grazioso per dire che le donne son più longeve e in salute mediamente .
grazie!


----------



## Anais (22 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un modo grazioso per dire che le donne son più longeve e in salute mediamente .
> grazie!


 E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato anche io.
Peccato non essere sempre vero aime'


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A stermy!
> 
> Cioè, io dico, neppure il tempo di gioire per il ritorno di uno dei telamoni del forum, che mi tocca subito leggere di come ti sei condito la pastasciutta colla merda per colpa del cognato!
> Ah, bentornato.
> ...


ue' ciao Raba'...come va la vitaccia?..

	
	
		
		
	


	




....per il resto staremo a vede' come butta...mo' va a momenti....stasera per esempio annava....mah...


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato anche io.
> Peccato non essere sempre vero aime'


mo' nun e' che me la vojo tira', pero' la sbarbata de mi moje sta piu' acciaccata de me...pure coi trigliceridi ed il colesterolo la frego e nun se fa capace...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> P.S. Passiamo questa osservazione alla moglie così fa le valigie a tempo record.


Potrei pure esse io a fa' da badante a lei...chi lo puo' sapere?...ahahah


----------



## JON (23 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A stermy!
> 
> Cioè, io dico, neppure il tempo di gioire per il ritorno di uno dei telamoni del forum, che mi tocca subito leggere di come ti sei condito la pastasciutta colla merda per colpa del cognato!
> Ah, bentornato.
> ...



Alla fine ognuno somatizza a modo suo, si vede che Sterminator doveva sbottare cosi.
Ammesso che non sia la signora a condurre i giochi perchè leggermente stufa o alterata.

Vale il tuo consiglio. Insomma, ha fatto tanto, ne avrà passate altrettante....è arrivato fin li, varrà la pena di portare a termine la missione, no?

Dai Stermine', che senno mi cadono le braccia. Che dobbiamo fare il tifo?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Alla fine ognuno somatizza a modo suo, si vede che Sterminator doveva sbottare cosi.
> Ammesso che non sia la signora a condurre i giochi perchè leggermente stufa o alterata.
> 
> Vale il tuo consiglio. Insomma, ha fatto tanto, ne avrà passate altrettante....è arrivato fin li, varrà la pena di portare a termine la missione, no?
> ...



Sai dove non vedo coerenza in stermy? nel cercare il botta e via! 

Tutto il resto lo trovo coerente con quello che ha sempre scritto, cioè azione immediata ad azioni o reazioni in famiglia. 

Però è anche vero che è umano pure lui, e se ne sta rendendo conto, sperando ritorni in se.


----------



## JON (23 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai dove non vedo coerenza in stermy? nel cercare il botta e via!
> 
> Tutto il resto lo trovo coerente con quello che ha sempre scritto, cioè azione immediata ad azioni o reazioni in famiglia.
> 
> *Però è anche vero che è umano pure lui*, e se ne sta rendendo conto, sperando ritorni in se.


Stavo per risponderti cosi, più o meno. L'hai detto tu.

Non vedo perchè stare a fargli le pulci piuttosto che dialogare.


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai dove non vedo coerenza in stermy? nel cercare il botta e via!
> 
> Tutto il resto lo trovo coerente con quello che ha sempre scritto, cioè azione immediata ad azioni o reazioni in famiglia.
> 
> Però è anche vero che è umano pure lui, e se ne sta rendendo conto, sperando ritorni in se.


A me stermy sembra solo molto alterato e poco lucido.Tranne farfalla, mi sembra vergognoso che ci siano utenti ai quali non è sembrato vero poter sparare su di lui,accusandolo di incoerenza e tanto altro...siamo alle solite.Caro stermy ma non facevi meglio a tenerti i cazzi tuoi per te?possibile non hai capito che in questo posto parlare di cazzi privati significa essere messi alla gogna dai i soliti noti che delle tue confidenze se ne fanno un'arma?


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' ciao Raba'...come va la vitaccia?..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, si va a vanti giusto perchè indietro non si può tornare...

Tu, piuttosto, vedi di farla andare, insomma, la tua è una famiglia di una volta, di quelle in cui si litigava sempre e non ci si lasciava mai...
Mica vorrai fare il modernista proprio adesso?
Eddài, voti orgogliosamente per un partito che è fuorimoda da trent'anni, hai la cantina piena di EL84 che scaldano come un forno per darti 5 watt tirandole per il collo, se qualcuno critica il pane tradizionale del tavoliere lo anneghi nello sputo e poi mi parli di separazione?

Resisti!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me stermy sembra solo molto alterato e poco lucido.Tranne farfalla, mi sembra vergognoso che ci siano utenti ai quali non è sembrato vero poter sparare su di lui,accusandolo di incoerenza e tanto altro...siamo alle solite.Caro stermy ma non facevi meglio a tenerti i cazzi tuoi per te?possibile non hai capito che in questo posto parlare di cazzi privati significa essere messi alla gogna dai i soliti noti che delle tue confidenze se ne fanno un'arma?


E allora sto posto a che serve?


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Brunetta*

Bella domanda!Ti assicuro che se avessi un problema di natura sentimentale,o qualsiasi problema,certo non ne discuterei qui dentro.Magari contatterei privatamente alcuni di voi,ma mettere i cazzi miei qui dentro per vedermeli rinfacciati un domani alla prima occasione non ci penso proprio!


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me stermy sembra solo molto alterato e poco lucido.Tranne farfalla, mi sembra vergognoso che ci siano utenti ai quali non è sembrato vero poter sparare su di lui,accusandolo di incoerenza e tanto altro...siamo alle solite.Caro stermy ma non facevi meglio a tenerti i cazzi tuoi per te?possibile non hai capito che in questo posto parlare di cazzi privati significa essere messi alla gogna dai i soliti noti che delle tue confidenze se ne fanno un'arma?



....

quante storie per una randellata!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda!Ti assicuro che se avessi un problema di natura sentimentale,o qualsiasi problema,certo non ne discuterei qui dentro.Magari contatterei privatamente alcuni di voi,ma mettere i cazzi miei qui dentro per vedermeli rinfacciati un domani alla prima occasione non ci penso proprio!


Forse bisognerebbe ignorare chi li rinfaccia. Qui non mi sembra che abbia rinfacciato nulla nessuno ma che solo si sia cercato di capire. I modi "coloriti" sono stati anche di Sterminator. Non credo che i modi coloriti ti scandalizzino.


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda!Ti assicuro che se avessi un problema di natura sentimentale,o qualsiasi problema,certo non ne discuterei qui dentro.Magari contatterei privatamente alcuni di voi,ma mettere i cazzi miei qui dentro per vedermeli rinfacciati un domani alla prima occasione non ci penso proprio!



Oscuro quando ha problemi sentimentali tende ad arrampicarsi sugli alberi

la seconda puntata domani

:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse bisognerebbe ignorare chi li rinfaccia. Qui non mi sembra che abbia rinfacciato nulla nessuno ma che solo si sia cercato di capire. I modi "coloriti" sono stati anche di Sterminator. Non credo che i modi coloriti ti scandalizzino.


Alcuni hanno cercato di capire e di aiutare,altri si sono palesati solo per rinfacciare certe teorie a stermy!


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me stermy sembra solo molto alterato e poco lucido.Tranne farfalla, mi sembra vergognoso che ci siano utenti ai quali non è sembrato vero poter sparare su di lui,accusandolo di incoerenza e tanto altro...siamo alle solite.Caro stermy ma non facevi meglio a tenerti i cazzi tuoi per te?possibile non hai capito che in questo posto parlare di cazzi privati significa essere messi alla gogna dai i soliti noti che delle tue confidenze se ne fanno un'arma?


Oscu', ma chemmifrega se qualcuno spara a zero e se ne fa delle armi...so' invincibbbile...ahahah...voi siete stati compartecipi poi, della fase iniziale, quando credevo che fossero solo fisime di mi moje e della parte finale' gia' semi-metabolizzata da me...agli scazzi a cui so' sopravvissuto nun ce stavate...ahahah...io pe mo' procedo cosi' che me gusta mucho...aspe' che mo' do' na' risposta ad una....ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> Oscuro quando ha problemi sentimentali tende ad arrampicarsi sugli alberi
> 
> la seconda puntata domani
> 
> :mrgreen:


Deformazione professionale che ci vuoi fare?:rotfl:


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Oscu', ma chemmifrega se qualcuno spara a zero e se ne fa delle armi...so' invincibbbile...ahahah...voi siete stati compartecipi poi, della fase iniziale, quando credevo che fossero solo fisime di mi moje e della parte finale' gia' semi-metabolizzata da me...agli scazzi a cui so' sopravvissuto nun ce stavate...ahahah...io pe mo' procedo cosi' che me gusta mucho...aspe' che mo' do' na' risposta ad una....ahahahah



ma anche a queste fortunate scrivi in dialetto?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Deformazione professionale che ci vuoi fare?:rotfl:



adesso chiamo la forestale, e poi vediamo!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda!Ti assicuro che se avessi un problema di natura sentimentale,o qualsiasi problema,certo non ne discuterei qui dentro.Magari contatterei privatamente alcuni di voi,ma mettere i cazzi miei qui dentro per vedermeli rinfacciati un domani alla prima occasione non ci penso proprio!


Hai la mia completa approvazione :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> adesso chiamo la forestale, e poi vediamo!
> 
> :mrgreen:


Sei affascinata da certe mie dinamiche vero?


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai la mia completa approvazione :carneval:


Sei seria?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me stermy sembra solo molto alterato e poco lucido.Tranne farfalla, mi sembra vergognoso che ci siano utenti ai quali non è sembrato vero poter sparare su di lui,accusandolo di incoerenza e tanto altro...siamo alle solite.Caro stermy ma non facevi meglio a tenerti i cazzi tuoi per te?possibile non hai capito che in questo posto parlare di cazzi privati significa essere messi alla gogna dai i soliti noti che delle tue confidenze se ne fanno un'arma?



I coglioni stanno ovunque, e tu lo sai. 

Poi quando trovano l'occasione per sfogarsi come se volessero far scontare degli arretrati, è semplicemente una conferma a quanto stermy li ha fatto e li fa rodere.  A me al momento fa piacere vedere come si comporta stermy, si defila tra i tanti coglioni riuscendo a rispondere e far partecipi di un suo qualcosa che vuole comunicarci e magari interagire. E sono quasi sicuro che se la ride sotto i baffi ( come sempre) dei coglioni.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, si va a vanti giusto perchè indietro non si può tornare...
> 
> Tu, piuttosto, vedi di farla andare, insomma, la tua è una famiglia di una volta, di quelle in cui si litigava sempre e non ci si lasciava mai...
> Mica vorrai fare il modernista proprio adesso?
> ...


ma si' se resiste....pero' bella memoria Raba'...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me stermy sembra solo molto alterato e poco lucido.*Tranne farfalla, mi sembra vergognoso che ci siano utenti ai quali non è sembrato vero poter sparare su di lui,accusandolo di incoerenza e tanto altro...siamo alle solite*.Caro stermy ma non facevi meglio a tenerti i cazzi tuoi per te?possibile non hai capito che in questo posto parlare di cazzi privati significa essere messi alla gogna dai i soliti noti che delle tue confidenze se ne fanno un'arma?


Spero che tu non ti riferisca anche al sottoscritto.


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda!Ti assicuro che se avessi un problema di natura sentimentale,o qualsiasi problema,certo non ne discuterei qui dentro.Magari contatterei privatamente alcuni di voi,ma mettere i cazzi miei qui dentro per vedermeli rinfacciati un domani alla prima occasione non ci penso proprio!


è giusto, ma questo punto dovrebbe essere una volvola di sfogo... il problema è la presenza di certi soggetti.


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spero che tu non ti riferisca anche al sottoscritto.


No,tu spari su tutti tranquillo!:up:


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> è giusto, ma questo punto dovrebbe essere una volvola di sfogo... il problema è la presenza di certi soggetti.


Tu racconteresti cose tue qui?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Una cosa è approfittare di uno caduto per pigliarlo a calci in mezzo alle gambe.

Un'altra cosa è dire a uno caduto "visto che cadere è possibile? Magari d'ora in poi non pigliare a calci in mezzo alle gambe chi è caduto come facevi prima."

Quale sia l'intento dei singoli utenti non lo so, direi di non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei seria?


Sono serissima.. La faccetta è perchè sto al sole in riva al mare.. :up


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono serissima.. La faccetta è perchè sto al sole in riva al mare.. :up


Allora grazie!


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu racconteresti cose tue qui?



io l'ho fatto, e mi hai anche fatto notare che non avrei dovuto farlo. 
ammetto che molte cose non le racconto.... se non a te e pochi altri.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho fatto, e mi hai anche fatto notare che non avrei dovuto farlo.
> ammetto che molte cose non le racconto.... se non a te e pochi altri.


Per me sarebbe meglio mandare a cagare o ignorare chi non risponde con il dovuto rispetto.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma anche a queste fortunate scrivi in dialetto?:mrgreen:


ma va in aramaico...ma poi chi te dice che siano fortunate?...ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (23 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I coglioni stanno ovunque, e tu lo sai.
> 
> Poi quando trovano l'occasione per sfogarsi come se volessero far scontare degli arretrati, è semplicemente una conferma a quanto stermy li ha fatto e li fa rodere.  A me al momento fa piacere vedere come si comporta stermy, si defila tra i tanti coglioni riuscendo a rispondere e far partecipi di un suo qualcosa che vuole comunicarci e magari interagire. E sono quasi sicuro che se la ride sotto i baffi ( come sempre) dei coglioni.


A conferma di ciò che ho scritto, indovinate un po? auahaahahahahahah ( cit stermy)


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una cosa è approfittare di uno caduto per pigliarlo a calci in mezzo alle gambe.
> 
> Un'altra cosa è dire a uno caduto "visto che cadere è possibile? Magari d'ora in poi non pigliare a calci in mezzo alle gambe chi è caduto come facevi prima."
> 
> Quale sia l'intento dei singoli utenti non lo so, direi di non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.


Tu continui a non vederci differenze, io si' e non mi schiodo da questa linea perche' so' convinto....da due mesi manco piu' la fede porto, figurate....e poi ribadisco, l'attraversata nel deserto l'ho gia' fatta e me rimbarzano tutti gli attacchi veri o presunti...fate vobis...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe meglio mandare a cagare o ignorare chi non risponde con il dovuto rispetto.


Per me dipende dall'indole personale e dalla fragilita' del momento...io non mi baso mai sulla forma ma sulla sostanza e poi tra persone intelligenti, quasi sempre dopo gli scazzi iniziali, si instaurano delle belle relazioni....neh Oscu'....ahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Ma*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me dipende dall'indole personale e dalla fragilita' del momento...io non mi baso mai sulla forma ma sulla sostanza e poi tra persone intelligenti, quasi sempre dopo gli scazzi iniziali, si instaurano delle belle relazioni....neh Oscu'....ahahah


Guarda,starei per prendere il tuo post come un complimento.Se fosse così,varrebbe 3 volte.La prima perchè non ti ho mai visto fare un complimento a qualcuno.La seconda perchè non faresti mai un complimento a chi era di centrodestra...!La terza perchè fare un complimento ad un pulotto per te deve essere molto difficile,mi hai sorpreso,veramente!


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me dipende dall'indole personale e dalla fragilita' del momento...io non mi baso mai sulla forma ma sulla sostanza e poi tra persone intelligenti, quasi sempre dopo gli scazzi iniziali, *si instaurano delle belle relazioni....*neh Oscu'....ahahah


in alcuni casi si


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe meglio mandare a cagare o ignorare chi non risponde con il dovuto rispetto.


vero, io lo faccio spesso.
infatti molte cose le racconto...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vero, io lo faccio spesso.
> infatti molte cose le racconto...


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu continui a non vederci differenze, io si' e non mi schiodo da questa linea perche' so' convinto....da due mesi manco piu' la fede porto, figurate....e poi ribadisco, l'attraversata nel deserto l'ho gia' fatta e me rimbarzano tutti gli attacchi veri o presunti...fate vobis...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Tutti sono sempre più o meno convinti della propria opinione, tu poi hai sempre granitiche certezze, non mi sognerei mai di provare a farti vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista.

Mi rivolgevo a chi opinava alcuni utenti per averti fatto notare incongruenze.
Secondo me il motivo non era soddisfazione a calciare uno caduto ma l'altra che ho scritto.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,starei per prendere il tuo post come un complimento.Se fosse così,varrebbe 3 volte.La prima perchè non ti ho mai visto fare un complimento a qualcuno.La seconda perchè non faresti mai un complimento a chi era di centrodestra...!La terza perchè fare un complimento ad un pulotto per te deve essere molto difficile,mi hai sorpreso,veramente!


confermo la trinita'...

con immutata stima...ahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> confermo la trinita'...
> 
> con immutata stima...ahahah


Ti giuro sono incredulo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> confermo la trinita'...
> 
> con immutata stima...ahahah


Ti ricordi con "mary" e "anna a" quante me ne avete dette?ma quante?dal cellerino, al servo dello stato,tazze del cesso postate a nastro....!Mi viene da ridere a pensare che mary che non c'è più alla fine mi chiamava nipotone,anna a, poi mi adorava e tu...un pò mi stimi.Non ci posso credere.....!Forse sbaglio qualcosa io o alla fine si capisce che sono meno testa di cazzo di quello che sembro?:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tutti sono sempre più o meno convinti della propria opinione, tu poi hai sempre granitiche certezze, non mi sognerei mai di provare a farti vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista.
> 
> Mi rivolgevo a chi opinava alcuni utenti per averti fatto notare incongruenze.
> Secondo me il motivo non era soddisfazione a calciare uno caduto ma l'altra che ho scritto.


mah, l'idea che mi so' fatto con anni di permanenza in posti simili, e' che chi entra, cerca solo la pacca sulla spalla e la conferma alle proprie cazzate...pero' se sei all'inizio o ancora dentro il tuo percorso, sei fragile e magari non ti confidi del tutto per paura delle critiche....io, ti ripeto, mi sento fuori dall'attraversata ed ho deciso di proseguire cosi' facendomi un po' i cazzi miei, almeno fino a quando non ci sara' la capitolazione totale...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti giuro sono incredulo.


ma va che dopo te l'ho detto anche diverse volte....te voj fa' er pieno d'endorfine oggi...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ricordi con "mary" e "anna a" quante me ne avete dette?ma quante?dal cellerino, al servo dello stato,tazze del cesso postate a nastro....!Mi viene da ridere a pensare che mary che non c'è più alla fine mi chiamava nipotone,anna a, poi mi adorava e tu...un pò mi stimi.Non ci posso credere.....!Forse sbaglio qualcosa io o alla fine si capisce che sono meno testa di cazzo di quello che sembro?:rotfl:


me se sta' ad alza' la glicemia...ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*No*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma va che dopo te l'ho detto anche diverse volte....te voj fa' er pieno d'endorfine oggi...ahahah


Non mi ricordo proprio!Comunque hanno scritto che tu sei quello delle certezze granitiche....mi viene da ridere adesso..:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2013)

ma quanto siete carini :inlove:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo proprio!Comunque hanno scritto che tu sei quello delle certezze granitiche....mi viene da ridere adesso..:rotfl:


mavafankul...ahahah


----------



## oscuro (23 Luglio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma quanto siete carini :inlove:


Simy,se permetti sono molto colpito.Stermy odia certe categorie,ho sempre pensato che mi avrebbe visto come un appartenente a quella "categoria" e non come una persona che comunque ha una sua testa indipendentemente da tutto.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma quanto siete carini :inlove:


ha carenza d'affetto....consolalo n'attimino oseno' e' capace che se spara un barattolo de nutella....ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,se permetti sono molto colpito.Stermy odia certe categorie,ho sempre pensato che mi avrebbe visto come un appartenente a quella "categoria" e non come una persona che comunque ha una sua testa indipendentemente da tutto.


none....ahahah


----------



## Simy (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,se permetti sono molto colpito.Stermy odia certe categorie,ho sempre pensato che mi avrebbe visto come un appartenente a quella "categoria" e non come una persona che comunque ha una sua testa indipendentemente da tutto.


hai sottovalutato lo zio Stè 



Sterminator ha detto:


> ha carenza d'affetto....consolalo n'attimino oseno' e' capace che se spara un barattolo de nutella....ahahahah



nah,.... lui è più tipo da pepsi twist al limone...


----------



## Sterminator (23 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> hai sottovalutato lo zio Stè
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pespsi twist al limone?...Oscu', me rimangio tutto....ahahah


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda!Ti assicuro che se avessi un problema di natura sentimentale,o qualsiasi problema,certo non ne discuterei qui dentro.Magari contatterei privatamente alcuni di voi,ma mettere i cazzi miei qui dentro per vedermeli rinfacciati un domani alla prima occasione non ci penso proprio!


Sì concordo (e non devo certo spiegare il perchè ), ma non viene snaturata l'utilità di questo forum?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella domanda!Ti assicuro che se avessi un problema di natura sentimentale,o qualsiasi problema,certo non ne discuterei qui dentro.Magari contatterei privatamente alcuni di voi,ma mettere i cazzi miei qui dentro per vedermeli rinfacciati un domani alla prima occasione non ci penso proprio!


Non sono d'accordo. Chi te li rinfaccia é un coglione (in generale senza riferimenti) quindi chi se frega. Continuo a ritrnere utile il potersi sfogare qui


----------



## sienne (23 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sì concordo (e non devo certo spiegare il perchè ), ma non viene snaturata l'utilità di questo forum?





farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Chi te li rinfaccia é un coglione (in generale senza riferimenti) quindi chi se frega. Continuo a ritrnere utile il potersi sfogare qui



Ciao,

si, viene snaturato il fine e l'utilità di questo forum, altro che!
capisco che ciò possa frenare ... ma alla fine, 
chi ne ha bisogno è una povera anima in pena ... 
proprio da compatire ... 

ignorare ... e ridere ... ma non prendersela! 
se no, si prendono sul serio quelle persone e ci si mette alla stessa altezza ... 
non esiste!

sienne


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Mk*



MK ha detto:


> Sì concordo (e non devo certo spiegare il perchè ), ma non viene snaturata l'utilità di questo forum?


Ciao,credo che la questione sia riferibile a noi utenti di vecchia data,stermy è un esempio calzante,è ritornato e alcuni di noi gli hanno dato il ben ritrovato,"il solito cialtrone"si è palesato con la sua corte dei miracoli solo per puntargli il dito quando stermy ha raccontato qualcosa della sdua vita privata...!Magari questi accadimenti ad utenti nuovi non accadono..!


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Chi te li rinfaccia é un coglione (in generale senza riferimenti) quindi chi se frega. Continuo a ritrnere utile il potersi sfogare qui


Insomma metti che uno racconta di aver perso un figlio al terzo mese,e dopo qualche tempo durante una discussione riguardante il rapporto genitori figli, arriva l'emerita e riconosciuta testona di cazzo pronta a rappresentargli che non avendo figli non dovresti avere voci in capitolo,che ne pensi?ti passa la voglia di esternare i tuoi cazzi privati o no?e non sia mai uno ha avuto la sventura di essere uno statale o essere nato al sud e dirlo,ti sembra giusto che il solito"FANNULLONE"sia pronto a rompere coglioni con insulti razzisti?Io cazzi miei qui dentro non li racconterei mai....!MAI!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sì concordo (e non devo certo spiegare il perchè ), ma non viene snaturata l'utilità di questo forum?



no, perché lo sfogo dei propri dolori è solo una delle utilità di questo forum


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma metti che uno racconta di aver perso un figlio al terzo mese,e dopo qualche tempo durante una discussione riguardante il rapporto genitori figli, arriva l'emerita e riconosciuta testona di cazzo pronta a rappresentargli che non avendo figli non dovresti avere voci in capitolo,che ne pensi?ti passa la voglia di esternare i tuoi cazzi privati o no?e non sia mai uno ha avuto la sventura di essere uno statale o essere nato al sud e dirlo,ti sembra giusto che il solito"FANNULLONE"sia pronto a rompere coglioni con insulti razzisti?Io cazzi miei qui dentro non li racconterei mai....!MAI!


Ma certo che non é giusto. Ma appunti icoglioni si fanno riconoscere da tutti. Credo che qui si ricevano molti consigki, punti di vista diversi e qualche legnata che puóessere utili.
Il resto è fuffa e come fuffa va trattata.
Sai bene che anche con me il trattamento è stato il medesimo. Per uno che fa cpsì altri 10 hanno saputo starmi vicino. Idem con te. Direi che il gioco vale la candela.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma metti che uno racconta di aver perso un figlio al terzo mese,e dopo qualche tempo durante una discussione riguardante il rapporto genitori figli, arriva l'emerita e riconosciuta testona di cazzo pronta a rappresentargli che non avendo figli non dovresti avere voci in capitolo,che ne pensi?ti passa la voglia di esternare i tuoi cazzi privati o no?e non sia mai uno ha avuto la sventura di essere uno statale o essere nato al sud e dirlo,ti sembra giusto che il solito"FANNULLONE"sia pronto a rompere coglioni con insulti razzisti?Io cazzi miei qui dentro non li racconterei mai....!MAI!


Come dissi all'epoca, secondo me non lo sapeva.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come dissi all'epoca, secondo me non lo sapeva.


in questo caso penso anch'io


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come dissi all'epoca, secondo me non lo sapeva.


Cambia molto?quindi io che non mi sono mai drogato non posso disquisire di droga?non ho mai corso in f1 quindi che cazzo ne so di formula 1?insomma io capisco che questo forum possa anche servire a dare attimi di notorietà a poveri derelitti che vivono la loro vita di merda,piatta e sciatta,quello che mi rimane strano e che ci sia gente disposta a credere anche nella buona fede di queste tazze del cesso parlanti...!


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> in questo caso penso anch'io


E pensate male...!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cambia molto?quindi io che non mi sono mai drogato non posso disquisire di droga?non ho mai corso in f1 quindi che cazzo ne so di formula 1?insomma io capisco che questo forum possa anche servire a dare attimi di notorietà a poveri derelitti che vivono la loro vita di merda,piatta e sciatta,quello che mi rimane strano e che ci sia gente disposta a credere anche nella buona fede di queste tazze del cesso parlanti...!


In certi ambiti cambia eccome. In ogni caso siete stronzi da ambo i lati: quella (Simona) che parte in quarta a testa bassa non appena ha letto quella cosa del Conte, tu che, ovviamente, le sei pure andato dietro e quell'altro, il Conte dico, che come uno stronzo se la prende a sua volta e telefona a Simona a cazzo di cane. Pare un forum di mongoloidi (scusa Minni), anzi lo è. Che poi con sto cazzo di razzismo mi hai sfracellato i coglioni. Porca puttana, tu te la prendevi con Tebe pure per un napulè buttato lì con evidente affetto per quel robo che ha in casa, pensa un po' quanto cazzo puoi essere obiettivo in merito. Ma che stracazzo te ne fotte, dico io. A quaranta e passa anni. Boh. Ma vaffanculo tu, il Vesuvio che mai erutta e Napoli tutta. Ho finito. Ciao.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> In certi ambiti cambia eccome. In ogni caso siete stronzi da ambo i lati: quella (Simona) che parte in quarta a testa bassa non appena ha letto quella cosa del Conte, tu che, ovviamente, le sei pure andato dietro e quell'altro, il Conte dico, che come uno stronzo se la prende a sua volta e telefona a Simona a cazzo di cane. Pare un forum di mongoloidi (scusa Minni), anzi lo è. Che poi con sto cazzo di razzismo mi hai sfracellato i coglioni. Porca puttana, tu te la prendevi con Tebe pure per un napulè buttato lì con evidente affetto per quel robo che ha in casa, pensa un po' quanto cazzo puoi essere obiettivo in merito. Ma che stracazzo te ne fotte, dico io. A quaranta e passa anni. Boh. Ma vaffanculo tu, il Vesuvio che mai erutta e Napoli tutta. Ho finito. Ciao.


Ecco,e grazie alle pecore come te,che questi avanzi della società agiscono come agiscono, ho imparato a conoscerti,non è colpa tua se non capisci un cazzo,sei una brava persona,ma la lucidità mentale è qualcosa che proprio non ti appartiene,infondo mi sei simpatico per questo,spari a cazzo come una bandiera al vento,spesso sui bersagli facili,meno spesso su quelli diffcili,sei così,il classico cazzone che si diverte a fare cagnara,e nella confusione non riconosce il demente dalla persona seria.Infondo hai ragione pure tu,nella tua povera scala di valori per poco o nulla vale la pena di indignarsi,modi di essere!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,e grazie alle pecore come te,che questi avanzi della società agiscono come agiscono, ho imparato a conoscerti,non è colpa tua se non capisci un cazzo,sei una brava persona,ma la lucidità mentale è qualcosa che proprio non ti appartiene,infondo mi sei simpatico per questo,spari a cazzo come una bandiera al vento,spesso sui bersagli facili,meno spesso su quelli diffcili,sei così,il classico cazzone che si diverte a fare cagnara,e nella confusione non riconosce il demente dalla persona seria.Infondo hai ragione pure tu,nella tua povera scala di valori per poco o nulla vale la pena di indignarsi,modi di essere!:up:


Ma che te devi indignà. E cresci Dio bono.


----------



## viola di mare (24 Luglio 2013)

io sono nuova di qui, non so di litigate, ne di conflitti, dovrei mettermi a cercare e francamente non ho il tempo però mi sono chiesta dopo aver letto questo scambio di battute(?) perchè è così importante sottolineare certe cose?
secondo me per voi (come per me del resto) questo forum è importante, non serve solo per sfogarsi raccontando spessimo la verità ma con l'assicurazione di trovarsi dietro ad un monitor al riparo, voi un pò della vostra vita qui dentro ce l'avete dedicata, vi siete trovati con persone prima e con altre poi, rimanendo delusi da alcuni comportamenti e colpiti da altri, è questo secondo me è molto bello e molto costruttivo, siete reali, e dovete ammettere che questo per voi conta più di quanto diciate o neghiate...


per me è così... tengo molto in conto le vostre considerazioni 


però siete pure degli sfracellatori di palle :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Ma*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che te devi indignà. E cresci Dio bono.


L'indignarsi è qualcosa legato alla persona non al grado di maturità,tu non ti indigni per un cazzo,e non ti sei mai indignato per un cazzo,io mi indigno per quello che reputo giusto indignarsi,abbiamo una profondità di pensiero diversa.Probabilmente un umanità diversa,ammesso che tu ne abbia una dio bono....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *L'indignarsi è qualcosa legato alla persona non al grado di maturità*,tu non ti indigni per un cazzo,e non ti sei mai indignato per un cazzo,io mi indigno per quello che reputo giusto indignarsi,abbiamo una profondità di pensiero diversa.Probabilmente un umanità diversa,ammesso che tu ne abbia una dio bono....!:mrgreen:


...

Comunque ovviamente non ho nessuna umanità: sono toro ascendente leone con la luna in toro, che pretendi. Vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> io sono nuova di qui, non so di litigate, ne di conflitti, dovrei mettermi a cercare e francamente non ho il tempo però mi sono chiesta dopo aver letto questo scambio di battute(?) perchè è così importante sottolineare certe cose?
> secondo me per voi (come per me del resto) questo forum è importante, non serve solo per sfogarsi raccontando spessimo la verità ma con l'assicurazione di trovarsi dietro ad un monitor al riparo, voi un pò della vostra vita qui dentro ce l'avete dedicata, vi siete trovati con persone prima e con altre poi, rimanendo delusi da alcuni comportamenti e colpiti da altri, è questo secondo me è molto bello e molto costruttivo, siete reali, e dovete ammettere che questo per voi conta più di quanto diciate o neghiate...
> 
> 
> ...


Mi chiedo se fra un anno scriverai le stesse cose...!Per me non è importante,gli dedico il giusto tempo,adoro alcuni forumisti e con loro riesco anche a farmi due risate.Mi piacerebbe anche trovare qualche donna aggressiva e con le mutande senza scrupoli....aspetterò....!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Comunque ovviamente non ho nessuna umanità: sono toro ascendente leone con la luna in toro, che pretendi. Vabbè.


Leone ascendente capricorno,i segni zodiacali non contano un cazzo....!Fidati!:mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io sono nuova di qui, non so di litigate, ne di conflitti, dovrei mettermi a cercare e francamente non ho il tempo però mi sono chiesta dopo aver letto questo scambio di battute(?) perchè è così importante sottolineare certe cose?
> secondo me per voi (come per me del resto) questo forum è importante, non serve solo per sfogarsi raccontando spessimo la verità ma con l'assicurazione di trovarsi dietro ad un monitor al riparo, voi un pò della vostra vita qui dentro ce l'avete dedicata, vi siete trovati con persone prima e con altre poi, rimanendo delusi da alcuni comportamenti e colpiti da altri, è questo secondo me è molto bello e molto costruttivo, siete reali, e dovete ammettere che questo per voi conta più di quanto diciate o neghiate...
> 
> 
> ...



Per me è lo stesso.
In questo posto ho avuto modo di sfogarmi e "parlare" con chi ha passato (ognuno a modo suo) ciò che sto vivendo ora.
Sul fatto di battibeccarsi e litigare credo faccia parte delle relazioni, e virtualmente è più facile far partire un vaffa.


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Comunque ovviamente non ho nessuna umanità: sono toro ascendente leone con la luna in toro, che pretendi. Vabbè.


Ma ti prego.
Pure tu che credi che il carattere sia condizionato dalle stelle...
p.s. ma forse sei ironico.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leone ascendente capricorno,i segni zodiacali non contano un cazzo....!Fidati!:mrgreen:


Io non è vero ma ci credo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma ti prego.
> Pure tu che credi che il carattere sia condizionato dalle stelle...
> *p.s. ma forse sei ironico*.


Forse però.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Per me è lo stesso.
> In questo posto ho avuto modo di sfogarmi e "parlare" con chi ha passato (ognuno a modo suo) ciò che sto vivendo ora.
> Sul fatto di battibeccarsi e litigare credo faccia parte delle relazioni, e virtualmente è più facile far partire un vaffa.


La questione non è il vaffa,che puo anche essere divertente,come quello fra me e jb.La questione è quando una confidenza,un momento di fragilità,di debolezza,diventa un'arma nelle mani di un povero imbecille....!


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse però.


Ma va là, forse però...ma daiiiiii


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma va là, forse però...ma daiiiiii


Cosa?! Che c'é? Che è successo?


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La questione non è il vaffa,che puo anche essere divertente,come quello fra me e jb.La questione è quando una confidenza,un momento di fragilità,di debolezza,diventa un'arma nelle mani di un povero imbecille....!


Posso immaginare.
Però, alla fine, ma chissenefrega se succede.
Nel caso si risponderà a tono.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non è vero ma ci credo.


Tu sei strano,mandi a cacare tutti,non credi ad un cazzo,un pò ruivido e cinico,poi credi ai segni zodiacali?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa?! Che c'é? Che è successo?


E' che sei così cinico, asciutto, sarcastico.
Non ci credo che tu ci creda.
A una cagata colossola come quella dei segni


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*E*



Anais ha detto:


> Posso immaginare.
> Però, alla fine, ma chissenefrega se succede.
> Nel caso si risponderà a tono.


Insomma,ti passa la voglia di condividere...fidati!


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,ti passa la voglia di condividere...fidati!


Può essere.
Io per ora sento il bisogno di condividere qui. I miei pensieri e il mio grande dolore.
Poi...se rimarrò, e qualcuno userà qui le mie confidenze...risponderò a tono.
Perchè io sono un Ariete di segno ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io sono nuova di qui, non so di litigate, ne di conflitti, dovrei mettermi a cercare e francamente non ho il tempo però mi sono chiesta dopo aver letto questo scambio di battute(?) perchè è così importante sottolineare *certe cose*?
> secondo me per voi (come per me del resto) questo forum è importante, non serve solo per sfogarsi raccontando spessimo la verità ma con l'assicurazione di trovarsi dietro ad un monitor al riparo, voi un pò della vostra vita qui dentro ce l'avete dedicata, vi siete trovati con persone prima e con altre poi, rimanendo delusi da alcuni comportamenti e colpiti da altri, è questo secondo me è molto bello e molto costruttivo, siete reali, e dovete ammettere che questo per voi conta più di quanto diciate o neghiate...
> 
> 
> ...



quali cose?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La questione non è il vaffa,che puo anche essere divertente,come quello fra me e jb.La questione è quando una confidenza,un momento di fragilità,di debolezza,diventa un'arma nelle mani di un povero imbecille....!



senti, il conte non c'entrava un cazzo in questa discussione, perchè l'hai tirato dentro?


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Mhh*



Anais ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Io per ora sento il bisogno di condividere qui. I miei pensieri e il mio grande dolore.
> Poi...se rimarrò, e qualcuno userà qui le mie confidenze...risponderò a tono.
> Perchè io sono un Ariete di segno ahahahahah


Ho dei grossi problemi con le donne cancro....e con gli uomini scorpione!


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> senti, il conte non c'entrava un cazzo in questa discussione, perchè l'hai tirato dentro?


L'esempio è calzante,non credi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'esempio è calzante,non credi?



ci sarebbero esempi molto più calzanti, ma quelli a te non interessano e non li menzioni mai, il perchè lo sai solo tu


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ci sarebbero esempi molto più calzanti, ma quelli a te non interessano e non li menzioni mai, il perchè lo sai solo tu


Magari perchè  ho avudo di constatare di persona l'operato di quel signore.Chissà perchè spesso ti ergi a suo avvocato,anche questo lo sai solo tu...!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei strano,mandi a cacare tutti,non credi ad un cazzo,un pò ruivido e cinico,poi credi ai segni zodiacali?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Anais ha detto:


> E' che sei così cinico, asciutto, sarcastico.
> Non ci credo che tu ci creda.
> A una cagata colossola come quella dei segni



Io sono quello che sono. Non è un atteggiamento e non è studiato. Io credo, o almeno mi piace credere, in un mondo dove c'è più di quello di cui abbiamo prova tangibile con i cinque sensi canonici. Non è che credo all'astrologia, o a Wanna Marchi o che cazzo ne so, però sbirciare ogni tanto la pagina degli oroscopi su un quotidiano mi risulta gradevole anche se poi me ne scordo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari perchè  ho avudo di constatare di persona l'operato di quel signore.Chissà perchè spesso ti ergi a suo avvocato,anche questo lo sai solo tu...!



non mi ergo ad avvocato di nessuno, ti faccio solo notare quanto sei parziale


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono quello che sono. Non è un atteggiamento e non è studiato. Io credo, o almeno mi piace credere, in un mondo dove c'è più di quello di cui abbiamo prova tangibile con i cinque sensi canonici. Non è che credo all'astrologia, o a Wanna Marchi o che cazzo ne so, però sbirciare ogni tanto la pagina degli oroscopi su un quotidiano mi risulta gradevole anche se poi me ne scordo.


Io sono fra quelli che pensano e sono convinto del tuo modo di essere reale.Sei così anche fuori,magari non è un bene...!


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mi ergo ad avvocato di nessuno, ti faccio solo notare quanto sei parziale


Mi fai notare il mio essere parziale solo quando si parla del conte,strano non credi?Tu sei imparziale?E comunque cosa dovrei scrivere?io certe azioni indegne le ho viste fare solo a lui,quindi posso parlare di lui,perchè le ho vissute sulla mia pelle,quando mi espongo è perchè ho i  miei validissimi motivi!Fra l'altro il suo sputtanare confidenze di utenti e cosa riconosciuta a tutti,le sue indegne forme di razzismo sono famose,insomma non scrivo nulla di nuovo,ma capisco che possa dare fastidio a chi certe cose fa finta di non vederle e non saperle...!


----------



## viola di mare (24 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quali cose?





pagine e pagine di botta e risposta???

a questo mi riferivo...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono fra quelli che pensano e sono convinto del tuo modo di essere reale.Sei così anche fuori,magari non è un bene...!


Dipende, come per tutto.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*io*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dipende, come per tutto.


Io preferisco quelli come te,nel bene e nel male,sai cosa aspettarti,i pericolosi sono i dementi...!


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono quello che sono. Non è un atteggiamento e non è studiato. Io credo, o almeno mi piace credere, in un mondo dove c'è più di quello di cui abbiamo prova tangibile con i cinque sensi canonici. Non è che credo all'astrologia, o a Wanna Marchi o che cazzo ne so, però sbirciare ogni tanto la pagina degli oroscopi su un quotidiano mi risulta gradevole anche se poi me ne scordo.


Ma anche io amo credere che ci sia qualcosa che vada oltre la razionalità...a volte, nei momenti di forte agitazione o stress mi ritrovo a pregare non so chi o cosa, anche se poi, se ragiono con lucidità mi dico...ma a chi cavolo mi sto rivolgendo? 
Ma sul fatto dei segni proprio non credo. Non ritengo possibile che nascere sotto un segno o un altro possa influenzare il carattere.
E alla fine è anche possibile che l'astrologia ci becchi nel profilare un' indole, perchè dice tutto il contrario di tutto oppure usa termini che alla fine possono essere adattabili a tutti i tipi di caratteri.
Per dire, io sono Ariete e si dice che le persone con questo segno siano testarde, passionali, focose e talvolta aggressive.
E' vero. Lo sono. Però sono anche fragile, su alcune cose insicura e in certi periodi della vita alla passione preferisco la tenerezza.
Siamo tutti un'insieme di caratteristiche.
Sul fatto che tu sia genuino e non costruito non ho dubbi. Perchè dovrei?


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mi ergo ad avvocato di nessuno, ti faccio solo notare quanto sei parziale



nessuno è mai imparziale al 100%


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fai notare il mio essere parziale solo quando si parla del conte,strano non credi?Tu sei imparziale?E comunque cosa dovrei scrivere?io certe azioni indegne le ho viste fare solo a lui,quindi posso parlare di lui,perchè le ho vissute sulla mia pelle,quando mi espongo è perchè ho i  miei validissimi motivi!Fra l'altro il suo sputtanare confidenze di utenti e cosa riconosciuta a tutti,le sue indegne forme di razzismo sono famose,insomma non scrivo nulla di nuovo,ma capisco che possa dare fastidio a chi certe cose fa finta di non vederle e non saperle...!



è vero, mio errore 
dovevo intervenire anche quando hai inveito in modo indegno contro annablume e tebe

il fatto è che in entrambe le occasioni sono arrivata quando le discussioni erano già molto avanti e ti dirò che stante la tua abitudine di intendere ogni intervento ( mio o di altri) a favore di coloro che tu disprezzi, come un dare manforte per partito preso molte volte ho evitato di scrivere per non creare ulteriore fuffa inutile

però le cose che contano le ricordo bene: 
hai torturato per mesi tebe per un concetto su cui non eri d'accordo, volendo far apparire che lei l'avesse fatto in mala fede, mentre quando le minacce a me sono state sotto gli occhi di tutti hai minimizzato girandoti dall'altra parte perché la cosa non ti riguardava personalmente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nessuno è mai imparziale al 100%



è vero, ma lui è particolarmente parziale, quando vuole

e ripeto: non dico che non faccia bene a sottolineare certi comportamenti scorretti, anzi
ma se è così convinto che la scorrettezza vada combattuta, allora che lo faccia sempre, non solo quando gli fa comodo


----------



## Simy (24 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero, ma lui è particolarmente parziale, quando vuole
> 
> e ripeto: non dico che non faccia bene a sottolineare certi comportamenti scorretti, anzi
> ma se è così convinto che la scorrettezza vada combattuta, allora che lo faccia sempre, non solo quando gli fa comodo


su questo non sono d'accordo... lui su certi comportamenti si relazione sempre allo stesso modo; a volte forse lascia correre però se ritiene che un atteggiamento sia sbagliato si comporta nello stesso modo con tutti...e lo ha fatto anche con me.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fai notare il mio essere parziale solo quando si parla del conte,strano non credi?Tu sei imparziale?E comunque cosa dovrei scrivere?io certe azioni indegne le ho viste fare solo a lui,quindi posso parlare di lui,perchè le ho vissute sulla mia pelle,quando mi espongo è perchè ho i  miei validissimi motivi!Fra l'altro il suo sputtanare confidenze di utenti e cosa riconosciuta a tutti,le sue indegne forme di razzismo sono famose,insomma non scrivo nulla di nuovo,ma capisco che possa dare fastidio a chi certe cose fa finta di non vederle e non saperle...!


Ciao Oscu....ma guarda che Conte,e'una persona simpatica e allegra...come poi gli utenti che ho conosciuto.alle volte qua'sbarella...ma non farci cask?


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse bisognerebbe ignorare chi li rinfaccia. Qui non mi sembra che abbia rinfacciato nulla nessuno ma che solo si sia cercato di capire. I modi "coloriti" sono stati anche di Sterminator. Non credo che i modi coloriti ti scandalizzino.


Brunetta, scusami ma dissento vivamente. Non ho seguito questa discussione come non seguo molte altre, ma devo dare ragione a Oscuro. Anch'io non racconterò mai più nulla dei fatti miei qui sopra, se non ciò che già si sa. Per scelta. Perché il frutto di 2 anni passati qui dentro a raccontare di me in modo trasparente, è stato vedere che ciò che dicevo e vivevo veniva usato come arma per ferirmi. Oggi sono serena e su qualunque cosa mi farei una risata. Ma capitano momenti in cui uno è in difficoltà, a terra, fragile, confuso, ha i suoi cazzi e sì, sentirsi vomitare addosso falsità e cattiverie è l'ultima cosa di cui ha bisogno. Quindi io capisco bene chi si difende, chi sente il bisogno di proteggersi. E sfido chi dice che reputa il forum un luogo utile per sfogarsi ad ammettere di aver raccontato qui tutto, ma proprio tutto ciò che vive e prova e sente. Non è così. Molti scrivono qui senza raccontarsi e penso sia anche giusto. Questa cosa l'ho imparata a mie spese, ma l'ho imparata. Alla domanda 'cosa ci stiamo a fare qui sopra?' risponderei per abitudine, innanzitutto. Poi per illudersi che, rivivendo nelle parole dei nuovi utenti le nostre storie, possiamo essere utili a qualcuno. E per simpatia nei confronti di qualche utente. Questo ciò che penso.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma anche io amo credere che ci sia qualcosa che vada oltre la razionalità...a volte, nei momenti di forte agitazione o stress mi ritrovo a pregare non so chi o cosa, anche se poi, se ragiono con lucidità mi dico...ma a chi cavolo mi sto rivolgendo?
> Ma sul fatto dei segni proprio non credo. Non ritengo possibile che nascere sotto un segno o un altro possa influenzare il carattere.
> E alla fine è anche possibile che l'astrologia ci becchi nel profilare un' indole, perchè dice tutto il contrario di tutto oppure usa termini che alla fine possono essere adattabili a tutti i tipi di caratteri.
> Per dire, io sono Ariete e si dice che le persone con questo segno siano testarde, passionali, focose e talvolta aggressive.
> ...


Perchè sembrerebbe, sembrava, che sta cosa dei segni zodiacali stonasse in qualche modo con quello che scrivo. Io sono così, cioè come scrivo qui, ma ovviamente è un aspetto di come sono poi realmente. Come per tutti, immagino. Sono realmente più complesso, in realtà. E sì, non mi rendo sicuramente la vita semplice. 
Sull'astrologia: non lo so. E' un po' come la numerologia o il potere che avrebbero certi mandala indiani. Che dirti, non è vero, non ci credo, ma a volte leggo lo stesso l'oroscopo, che per forza di cose è generale, comunque. Chiaro che non è ad personam o che. Vabbè.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordo... *lui su certi comportamenti si relazione sempre allo stesso modo*; a volte forse lascia correre però se ritiene che un atteggiamento sia sbagliato si comporta nello stesso modo con tutti...e lo ha fatto anche con me.



in quel caso no


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che non é giusto. Ma appunti icoglioni si fanno riconoscere da tutti. Credo che qui si ricevano molti consigki, punti di vista diversi e qualche legnata che puóessere utili.
> *Il resto è fuffa e come fuffa va trattata.*
> Sai bene che anche con me il trattamento è stato il medesimo. Per uno che fa cpsì altri 10 hanno saputo starmi vicino. Idem con te. Direi che il gioco vale la candela.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Brunetta, scusami ma dissento vivamente. Non ho seguito questa discussione come non seguo molte altre, ma devo dare ragione a Oscuro. Anch'io non racconterò mai più nulla dei fatti miei qui sopra, se non ciò che già si sa. Per scelta. Perché il frutto di 2 anni passati qui dentro a raccontare di me in modo trasparente, è stato vedere che ciò che dicevo e vivevo veniva usato come arma per ferirmi. Oggi sono serena e su qualunque cosa mi farei una risata. Ma capitano momenti in cui uno è in difficoltà, a terra, fragile, confuso, ha i suoi cazzi e sì, sentirsi vomitare addosso falsità e cattiverie è l'ultima cosa di cui ha bisogno. Quindi io capisco bene chi si difende, chi sente il bisogno di proteggersi. E sfido chi dice che reputa il forum un luogo utile per sfogarsi ad ammettere di aver raccontato qui tutto, ma proprio tutto ciò che vive e prova e sente. Non è così. Molti scrivono qui senza raccontarsi e penso sia anche giusto. Questa cosa l'ho imparata a mie spese, ma l'ho imparata. Alla domanda 'cosa ci stiamo a fare qui sopra?' risponderei per abitudine, innanzitutto. Poi per illudersi che, rivivendo nelle parole dei nuovi utenti le nostre storie, possiamo essere utili a qualcuno. E per simpatia nei confronti di qualche utente. Questo ciò che penso.


 Se venisse ignorato chi si comporta in quel modo, perderebbe il potere di fare del male a chi si è esposto in un momento di fragilità.


----------



## Anais (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sembrerebbe, sembrava, che sta cosa dei segni zodiacali stonasse in qualche modo con quello che scrivo. Io sono così, cioè come scrivo qui, ma ovviamente è un aspetto di come sono poi realmente. Come per tutti, immagino. Sono realmente più complesso, in realtà. E sì, non mi rendo sicuramente la vita semplice.
> Sull'astrologia: non lo so. E' un po' come la numerologia o il potere che avrebbero certi mandala indiani. Che dirti, non è vero, non ci credo, ma a volte leggo lo stesso l'oroscopo, che per forza di cose è generale, comunque. Chiaro che non è ad personam o che. Vabbè.


La mia era solo sorpresa. Ma come dici tu, ognuno di noi ha un carattere con tante sfaccettature che qui, per forza di cose, non sempre possono venire fuori.
Sul rendersi la vita semplice o meno semplice, che dire...anche la mia è molto complicata ma in genere, credo la sia per tutti.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sembrerebbe, sembrava, che sta cosa dei segni zodiacali stonasse in qualche modo con quello che scrivo. Io sono così, cioè come scrivo qui, ma ovviamente è un aspetto di come sono poi realmente. Come per tutti, immagino. Sono realmente più complesso, in realtà. E sì, non mi rendo sicuramente la vita semplice.
> Sull'astrologia: non lo so. E' un po' come la numerologia o il potere che avrebbero certi mandala indiani. Che dirti, non è vero, non ci credo, ma a volte leggo lo stesso l'oroscopo, che per forza di cose è generale, comunque. Chiaro che non è ad personam o che. Vabbè.


secondo me, non stona. 
è un apertura, un modo di guardare oltre all'orlo del proprio piatto. 
basta dare un occhiata alle scoperte, a tutto che ci circonda ... 
ad altri esseri viventi - alcuni animali - che hanno organi sensoriali che 
funzionano "differentemente" dai nostri e colgono cose, che noi non percepiamo. 
vi è di più, di quello che i nostri sensi colgono ... e già tra noi, vi è una differenza ... 
negarlo non è molto intelligente. fino a dove spingersi ... è personale. 
personalmente, ritorno sempre a "casa" ... mi baso su ciò che alla fine colgo realmente. 
sull'astrologia ... un campo, che ancora non conosco ... 

lo vorrei sperare bene, che tu in realtà sia più complesso! 
anzi, lo spero per tutti ... almeno io, sono molto di più ... sicuramente.

di come tu non ti renda la vita semplice, non si capisce bene come.
ma si intuisce ...


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se venisse ignorato chi si comporta in quel modo, perderebbe il potere di fare del male a chi si è esposto in un momento di fragilità.


Non sempre siamo tanto lucidi da ignorare distorsioni della realtà e manipolazioni. C'è chi non ignora perché è fragile e non ce la fa. Chi non ignora perché gli parte l'embolo. Chi non ignora perché, forse, non capisce bene il perché deve ignorare. Soprattutto si ignora quando si prende la giusta distanza emotiva dalle cose, non quando ci stai in mezzo, magari annaspando.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non sempre siamo tanto lucidi da ignorare distorsioni della realtà e manipolazioni. C'è chi non ignora perché è fragile e non ce la fa. Chi non ignora perché gli parte l'embolo. Chi non ignora perché, forse, non capisce bene il perché deve ignorare. Soprattutto si ignora quando si prende la giusta distanza emotiva dalle cose, non quando ci stai in mezzo, magari annaspando.


Comprensibile. Però è l'unico modo possibile. Se applicato in modo generalizzato toglierebbe potere a personaggi squallidi.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comprensibile. Però è l'unico modo possibile. Se applicato in modo generalizzato toglierebbe potere a personaggi squallidi.


Quoto

:up:

Io non dico che uno qui debba raccontare tutto. Io per prima non racconto tutto di me, non ne capisco il motivo. Certo è che, se  ho un disagio questo è un posto dove mi piace confrontarmi, scontrarmi, e capire.
Poi con qualche coglione me la prendo ancora e cedo alle provocazioni ma spesso mi accorgo che la cosa quasi mi diverte:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comprensibile. Però è l'unico modo possibile. Se applicato in modo generalizzato toglierebbe potere a personaggi squallidi.


Eh, lo so. Ma per alcuni è molto più facile ribattere per rincarare la dose o allontanarsi dal pc per un po'. Forse perché l'obiettivo non è tanto eliminare i personaggi squallidi di cui parli, alla fine, ma fare ciò che ci fa sentire meglio, o che almeno così ci sembra. Per alcuni ignorare ha un costo troppo alto rispetto ai benefici.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

questa libertà, non me la lascio prendere. da nessuno. 
è anche vero, che esprimo solo una parte ... e su certi temi, neanche parlo. 
troppo personali, intimi ... 

credo nella capacità di distinguere ... ci vuole tempo, certo, ma ci credo. 
riconosco, anche se sono lenta, quando ci sono degli "interessi", simpatie, ecc. 
perciò si gioca ... sostenendo, andando dietro, storcigliando ecc. ... 
le incongruenze col tempo saltano all'occhio ... incongruenze, non dovuti ad una
crescita ... ma ad un gioco di alibi, di cattiveria gratuita ecc. d'interessi. 
ma ... appunto ... ma, chi di questi giochi ne ha bisogno su un forum come questo,
non può interessarmi ... non può darmi nulla ... perché cerca, ciò che io sicuramente non cerco. 

ignorarli ... non possono fare numero! 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Eh, lo so. Ma per alcuni è molto più facile ribattere per rincarare la dose o allontanarsi dal pc per un po'. Forse perché l'obiettivo non è tanto eliminare i personaggi squallidi di cui parli, alla fine, ma fare ciò che ci fa sentire meglio, o che almeno così ci sembra. Per alcuni ignorare ha un costo troppo alto rispetto ai benefici.


E allora non si lamentino se dialogare con chi li offende dà loro qualche soddisfazione. E' che anche questo è un tradimento, se ci si fida, quando non ci si fida più è come un vicino di tavolino che ascolta mentre parli con un'amica al bar. Se dice qualcosa ti alzi e te ne vai senza una parola.


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> :up:
> 
> ...


Se parli di confronto 'filosofico' sui vari temi, con vari riferimenti alle tue esperienze passate già note, concordo con te ed è ciò che volevo dire io.  Se parli di problematiche quotidiane, che ne so, problemi coi figli, coi colleghi di lavoro, scambio di opinioni, concordo nuovamente. Ma tu racconteresti qui di un tuo nuovo amante? Non credo. Te ne guarderesti bene. Allo stesso modo farei io. Il perché è semplice: io e te, anche se in modi molto diversi, qui dentro abbiamo già dato. Tu te la sei cavata con qualche insulto, io forse ho scontato in altro modo. E direi che per me può bastare.


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *E allora non si lamentino se dialogare con chi li offende dà loro qualche soddisfazione*. E' che anche questo è un tradimento, se ci si fida, quando non ci si fida più è come un vicino di tavolino che ascolta mentre parli con un'amica al bar. Se dice qualcosa ti alzi e te ne vai senza una parola.


Sante parole


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Se parli di confronto 'filosofico' sui vari temi, con vari riferimenti alle tue esperienze passate già note, concordo con te ed è ciò che volevo dire io. Se parli di problematiche quotidiane, che ne so, problemi coi figli, coi colleghi di lavoro, scambio di opinioni, concordo nuovamente. Ma tu racconteresti qui di un tuo nuovo amante? Non credo. Te ne guarderesti bene. Allo stesso modo farei io. Il perché è semplice: io e te, anche se in modi molto diversi, qui dentro abbiamo già dato. Tu te la sei cavata con qualche insulto, io forse ho scontato in altro modo. E direi che per me può bastare.



Se con il nuovo amante avessi problemi, o mi sentissi a disagio o avessi bisogno di consigli si
Se tutto andasse bene probabilmente no.
Esattametne come non racconto tutte le cose belle che mi capitano, non racconterei una cosa tanto per mettere al corrente il forum di quante volte sono felice.
Se invece avessi dubbi, se stessi male o altro si. Perchè quando sono stata male o quando sto male questo forum mi è sempre stato aiuto


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se venisse ignorato chi si comporta in quel modo, perderebbe il potere di fare del male a chi si è esposto in un momento di fragilità.


Il "problema" è quando falsità e cattiverie non lo sono affatto salvo nella testa di chi non ce la fa ad accettare una posizione che non sia la sua. Che al mondo, in genere, non è che freghi nulla di farti passare per una matta quando effettivamente a) sti cazzi e b) sti cazzi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non sempre siamo tanto lucidi da ignorare distorsioni della realtà e manipolazioni. C'è chi non ignora perché è fragile e non ce la fa. Chi non ignora perché gli parte l'embolo. Chi non ignora perché, forse, non capisce bene il perché deve ignorare. Soprattutto si ignora quando si prende la giusta distanza emotiva dalle cose, non quando ci stai in mezzo, magari annaspando.



c'è anche chi alla fine, *dopo aver ignorato per mesi*, non ignora più perché si è scassato di sentire gente che continua a lamentarsi per cazzate che esistono solo nella sua testa


----------



## Sole (24 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> c'è anche chi alla fine, *dopo aver ignorato per mesi*, non ignora più perché si è scassato di sentire gente che continua a lamentarsi per cazzate che esistono solo nella sua testa


Ti straquoto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il "problema" è quando falsità e cattiverie non lo sono affatto salvo nella testa di chi non ce la fa ad accettare una posizione che non sia la sua. Che al mondo, in genere, non è che freghi nulla di farti passare per una matta quando effettivamente a) sti cazzi e b) sti cazzi.


Ma la decisione di chi deve essere ignorato è individuale. Se la scelta è condivisa resterà una voce nel deserto, se non è condivisa chi non si trova bene andrà altrove.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In certi ambiti cambia eccome. In ogni caso siete stronzi da ambo i lati: quella (Simona) che parte in quarta a testa bassa non appena ha letto quella cosa del Conte, tu che, ovviamente, le sei pure andato dietro e quell'altro, il Conte dico, che come uno stronzo se la prende a sua volta e telefona a Simona a cazzo di cane. Pare un forum di* mongoloidi* (scusa Minni), anzi lo è. Che poi con sto cazzo di razzismo mi hai sfracellato i coglioni. Porca puttana, tu te la prendevi con Tebe pure per un napulè buttato lì con evidente affetto per quel robo che ha in casa, pensa un po' quanto cazzo puoi essere obiettivo in merito. Ma che stracazzo te ne fotte, dico io. A quaranta e passa anni. Boh. Ma vaffanculo tu, il Vesuvio che mai erutta e Napoli tutta. Ho finito. Ciao.


scusa un piffero; è intollerabile usare una malattia come insulto, non so più come dirlo.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero, mio errore
> dovevo intervenire anche quando hai inveito in modo indegno contro annablume e tebe
> 
> il fatto è che in entrambe le occasioni sono arrivata quando le discussioni erano già molto avanti e ti dirò che stante la tua abitudine di intendere ogni intervento ( mio o di altri) a favore di coloro che tu disprezzi, come un dare manforte per partito preso molte volte ho evitato di scrivere per non creare ulteriore fuffa inutile
> ...


Tu le cose le ricordi a modo tuo,e se proprio devo ti rammento altro:qui dentro in molti sanno chi ha cominciato fra me e tebe e ti sei astenuta anche dal metterti in mezzo quando tebe ha meschinamente provato a mettere contro me e simy,non ricordi vero?annablume?chiedi a simy chi ha cominciato che ti si rinfresca la memoria dov'è finita annb adesso che la faida con tebe è terminata?, difendi spesso il conte un motivo ci sarà....!Le minacce a te?e le minacce fatte a me dal vostro amico massinfedele?chiara avete provato a coinvolgermi nella vostra faida con alex e sole... e sia chiaro, per quello che mi riguarda reputo migliori loro ad alcuni di voi,senza ombra di dubbio!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la decisione di chi deve essere ignorato è individuale. Se la scelta è condivisa resterà una voce nel deserto, se non è condivisa chi non si trova bene andrà altrove.


Sta cosa di fare "terra bruciata" intorno a certi utenti perchè sono scomodi mi sa tanto di "linea di condotta del forum". Che è una scemenza, comunque. Io non ignoro nessuno, in media leggo tutti. Poi posso scegliere di ignorare o meno di volta in volta, ma "mettere alla porta" certi utenti a prescindere è una fesseria. Se poi è una congrega di "illuminati" utenti a farlo peggio ancora.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa un piffero; è intollerabile usare una malattia come insulto, non so più come dirlo.


Non dirlo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dirlo.


non credo di smettere. non conosci proprio nessuno con la sindrome di down?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo di smettere. non conosci proprio nessuno con la sindrome di down?


Sì.


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*Già*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> c'è anche chi alla fine, *dopo aver ignorato per mesi*, non ignora più perché si è scassato di sentire gente che continua a lamentarsi per cazzate che esistono solo nella sua testa


Magari per te sono cazzate ,magari per me lo sono meno,magari dopo aver litigato dua anni con alex avrei dovuto rifarlo per fare un piacere a te,quintina ed un certo HIROITO che si è ricordato di me solo quando eravate in lite per i cazzi vostri contro alex tranne non muovere un dito quando con alex avevo io i miei problemi....o sbaglio?E vedi sono stato talmente signore da non aver messo anche io benzina sul fuoco all'epoca,ma essere contattato privatamente da un perfetto sconosciuto"Hiroito"che mi accusava di dar manforte ad alex è stata il colmo.Ti rispedisco tutto le tue velate accuse di parzialità....e per fortuna che qui dentro sanno come sono andate certe cose.Chiara detto francamente prima di venirmi a fare la morale,rifletti un attimo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.


e con quale coraggio usi disinvoltamente questa malattia per definire la scemenza?
non farlo più, dammi retta


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta cosa di fare "terra bruciata" intorno a certi utenti perchè sono scomodi mi sa tanto di "linea di condotta del forum". Che è una scemenza, comunque. Io non ignoro nessuno, in media leggo tutti. Poi posso scegliere di ignorare o meno di volta in volta, ma "mettere alla porta" certi utenti a prescindere è una fesseria. Se poi è una congrega di "illuminati" utenti a farlo peggio ancora.


Ma che congrega! Ho detto che è una scelta individuale. Chi non mi piace non lo frequento. Mi sembra che tutti facciano così anche nel reale. Ci sono persone che hanno ampie compagnie, chi è solo contento, chi è solo tristi, c'è chi ha una ristretta cerchia: ognuno fa come gli pare.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e con quale coraggio usi disinvoltamente questa malattia per definire la scemenza?
> non farlo più, dammi retta


Perchè, purtroppo per loro, quella malattia fa quell'effetto. Cioè ti rende così. Ma se sei trisomico è un discorso: io ai malati veri compro le caramelle e li aiuto ad attraversare la strada. I veri mongoloidi non sono loro, sono quelli che pure formalmente sani non capiscono un cazzo di niente. Loro sono mongoloidi, e ce li chiamo con gusto. Segnatelo nel caso e fanne tesoro per la prossima volta dove sentirai il tuo animo vieppiù candido e nobile turbato da tanta bruttura.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, purtroppo per loro, quella malattia fa quell'effetto. Cioè ti rende così. Ma se sei trisomico è un discorso: io ai malati veri compro le caramelle e li aiuto ad attraversare la strada. I veri mongoloidi non sono loro, sono quelli che pure formalmente sani non capiscono un cazzo di niente. Loro sono mongoloidi, e ce li chiamo con gusto. Segnatelo nel caso e fanne tesoro per la prossima volta dove sentirai il tuo animo vieppiù candido e nobile turbato da tanta bruttura.


ringrazia sempre il cielo di avere i figli sani .


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, purtroppo per loro, quella malattia fa quell'effetto. Cioè ti rende così. Ma se sei trisomico è un discorso: io ai malati veri compro le caramelle e li aiuto ad attraversare la strada. I veri mongoloidi non sono loro, sono quelli che pure formalmente sani non capiscono un cazzo di niente. Loro sono mongoloidi, e ce li chiamo con gusto. Segnatelo nel caso e fanne tesoro per la prossima volta dove sentirai il tuo animo vieppiù candido e nobile turbato da tanta bruttura.


il discorso non fa una grinza. veramente. 
ma non fai prima a chiamarli per nome? 
cioè, se uno è fesso, rimbambito, scimunito, cretino ecc. 
chiamalo così ... cosa ti costa? 
l'altro termine, sta a indicare un'altra cosa. 
passi, per un altra cosa ... 
lo so, che non t'interessa ... ma comunque ...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma che congrega!* Ho detto che è una scelta individuale. Chi non mi piace non lo frequento. Mi sembra che tutti facciano così anche nel reale. Ci sono persone che hanno ampie compagnie, chi è solo contento, chi è solo tristi, c'è chi ha una ristretta cerchia: ognuno fa come gli pare.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la decisione di chi deve essere ignorato è individuale. *Se la scelta è condivisa resterà una voce nel deserto*, se non è condivisa chi non si trova bene andrà altrove.


Ecchelallà. Poi, ovviamente, succede che la scelta formalmente è individuale epperò famo branco.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> il discorso non fa una grinza. veramente.
> ma non fai prima a chiamarli per nome?
> cioè, se uno è fesso, rimbambito, scimunito, cretino ecc.
> chiamalo così ... cosa ti costa?
> ...


Eh.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecchelallà. Poi, ovviamente, succede che la scelta formalmente è individuale epperò famo branco.


Questo lo vuoi vedere tu. Nel contesto del discorso voleva dire ben altro. Se tanti si lamentano basta che tanti ignorino. Se non ignorano non si lamentino. Ognuno compie le sue scelte individuali. Magari alcuni parlavano di te, io no, visto che ti rispondo anche a post inutilmente polemici come questo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lo vuoi vedere tu. Nel contesto del discorso voleva dire ben altro. Se tanti si lamentano basta che tanti ignorino. Se non ignorano non si lamentino. Ognuno compie le sue scelte individuali. Magari alcuni parlavano di te, io no, visto che ti rispondo anche a post inutilmente polemici come questo.


Non è inutilmente polemico. E' che accade così. Minchia se accade. Tra l'altro, se ti adoperi per far ignorare qualcuno, non mi riferisco a te ma capita eccome, QUELLO è il risultato. Alcuni probabilmente parlavano di me, ma ti dirò che per quanto mi riguarda io non ho voluto mai nè l'allontanamento, nè la messa al bando, nè nulla per nessuno, manco per Alex, eccezion fatta per le minacce che tirava per ogni dove. Io rido anche di chi usa la funzione ignore, pensa un po'. Già l'idea che ignorare volutamente qualcuno possa essere una "scelta condivisa", però, mi fa rabbrividire. A te no, bella per te.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh.


è una domanda, suppongo. 

più volte tu hai detto, che non t'interessa cosa pensano gli altri.
tu sei così e basta ... su questo mi stavo riferendo.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

si, certo ... tutto ci sta. chi si fa i grilli, chi li fa venire e chi le rincorre ... ecc. 
poi, ognuno di noi ha momenti di "picchi merdosi", che o non capisce e s'intrippa o sputa veleno.
ma ci sta ... ci deve essere! e fino a qui, lo trovo normale ... 
ma altre cose ... meno ... che erano veramente chiare! 
non mi va di riprendere vecchie cose ... 
comunque, il discorso se c'è bene ... se diventa impossibile si fa una pausa o si lascia stare. 
se poi in più lasciano stare con la medesima persona ... forse, un motivo ci sarà. 
ma fare gruppo? e con chi? ... 

non tutti si espongono allo stesso modo ... e qui ci sono temi per alcuni molto dolorosi.
ci si fa male, quando è così ... può succedere ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu le cose le ricordi a modo tuo,e se proprio devo ti rammento altro:qui dentro in molti sanno chi ha cominciato fra me e tebe e ti sei astenuta anche dal metterti in mezzo quando tebe ha meschinamente provato a mettere contro me e simy,non ricordi vero?annablume?chiedi a simy chi ha cominciato che ti si rinfresca la memoria dov'è finita annb adesso che la faida con tebe è terminata?, difendi spesso il conte un motivo ci sarà....!Le minacce a te?e le minacce fatte a me dal vostro amico massinfedele?*chiara avete provato a coinvolgermi nella vostra faida con alex e sole*... e sia chiaro, per quello che mi riguarda reputo migliori loro ad alcuni di voi,senza ombra di dubbio!



quale faida?
non c'era nessuna faida, solo uno scimunito che dopo gli auguri di morte ha cominciato a lanciare minacce dirette
però vabbé, meglio lui, certo


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> il discorso non fa una grinza. veramente.
> ma non fai prima a chiamarli per nome?
> cioè, se uno è fesso, rimbambito, scimunito, cretino ecc.
> chiamalo così ... cosa ti costa?
> ...



veramente anche il cretinismo, l'idiozia, la deficienza e la demenza sono malattie, o conseguenze di malattie


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente anche il cretinismo, l'idiozia, la deficienza e la demenza sono malattie, o conseguenze di malattie


e quindi?


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente anche il cretinismo, l'idiozia, la deficienza e la demenza sono malattie, o conseguenze di malattie



Ciao free,

grazie!

come li vogliamo definire? 

cioè, ci sarà un termine ... 
fesso? non lo hai nominato come malattia.

sienne


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?



e quindi per rispetto dei malati ci si dovrebbe astenere dall'usare tali termini

tra l'altro, se non sbaglio, mongoloide deriva da mongolo, ovvero abitante della Mongolia, per via della fisionomia del viso dei malati, che assomiglia vagamente a quella dei mongoli, che a questo punto dovrebbero offendersi...infatti tanti dicono: sei mongolo

se non che sono termini ormai entrati nel lessico, che hanno assunto, anche, un significato del tutto avulso dall'originale


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao free,
> 
> grazie!
> 
> ...



:mrgreen:

luc

con la c dura, è un termine dialettale

o anche asu, cioè asino, ma povero somaro!:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e quindi per rispetto dei malati ci si dovrebbe astenere dall'usare tali termini
> 
> tra l'altro, se non sbaglio, mongoloide deriva da mongolo, ovvero abitante della Mongolia, per via della fisionomia del viso dei malati, che assomiglia vagamente a quella dei mongoli, che a questo punto dovrebbero offendersi...infatti tanti dicono: sei mongolo
> 
> se non che sono termini ormai entrati nel lessico, che hanno assunto, anche, un significato del tutto avulso dall'originale



per caso stai difendendo jb?
e per quale motivo?

guarda che sei controllata, eh!


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e quindi per rispetto dei malati ci si dovrebbe astenere dall'usare tali termini
> 
> tra l'altro, se non sbaglio, mongoloide deriva da mongolo, ovvero abitante della Mongolia, per via della fisionomia del viso dei malati, che assomiglia vagamente a quella dei mongoli, che a questo punto dovrebbero offendersi...infatti tanti dicono: sei mongolo
> 
> se non che sono termini ormai entrati nel lessico, che hanno assunto, anche, un significato del tutto avulso dall'originale


gli altri sopraccitati hanno assunto un significato più allargato per convenzione ,mongoloide rimane brutto per chi è in possesso di un minimo di sensibilità in questo senso.
a te non infastidisce  e ne prendo atto , a me tanto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?


potremmo utilizzare locuzioni del tipo:diversamente senziente
carente intellettualmente​ma anche cefalopode
testina di siluro
cozza​oppurecapra
pollo inadeguato
gallina rincoglionita​per i veganitubero ottuso
broccolo insipido
zucca vuota(un classico)​per i ferraresi
pacca sul ghiaccio​


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per caso stai difendendo jb?
> e per quale motivo?
> 
> guarda che sei controllata, eh!
> ...



no, sto difendendo i mongoli, mi pare ovvio:mrgreen:

guarda che da noi a causa del cretinismo, che una volta derivava dalla mancanza di iodio tipica delle popolazioni montane, si diceva: ma sei di Cuneo? o della Val Brembana? per dire: ma sei cretino?
oppure. ma sei venuto giù con la piena?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli altri sopraccitati hanno assunto un significato più allargato per convenzione ,mongoloide rimane brutto per chi è in possesso di un minimo di sensibilità in questo senso.
> a te non infastidisce  e ne prendo atto , a me tanto.



mongoloide non va nemmeno a me
mongolo sì, come ho spiegato
credo:mrgreen:


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potremmo utilizzare locuzioni del tipo:diversamente senziente
> carente intellettualmente​ma anchecefalopode
> testina di siluro
> cozza​oppurecapra
> ...



anche cerebroleso non è che sia il massimo della finezza
...a parte il fatto che nessuno sa mai come diavolo si scrive!


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *anche cerebroleso* non è che sia il massimo della finezza
> ...a parte il fatto che nessuno sa mai come diavolo si scrive!


certo


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potremmo utilizzare locuzioni del tipo:diversamente senziente
> carente intellettualmente​ma anchecefalopode
> testina di siluro
> cozza​oppurecapra
> ...


fate un po' come volete


----------



## JON (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche cerebroleso non è che sia il massimo della finezza
> ...*a parte il fatto che nessuno sa mai come diavolo si scrive*!



Celebroreso? Può andare? Per giunta non offende nessuno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fate un po' come volete


era per dire che per mostrare, a torto o a ragione, la propria disistima verso qualcuno,  si potrebbe utilizzare maggiormente la fantasia, senza, in modo così banale, tirare in ballo a sproposito termini che offendono la sensibilità di molti, ed in alcuni casi feriscono proprio, anche se certamente non vi è quell'intenzione in origine.


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Celebroreso? Può andare? Per giunta non offende nessuno.



no
la lesione deriva da una malattia o da un incidente o da un difetto genetico...

a me piace pirla


edit: scusa, non avevo notato come l'avevi scritto!
io mi affido al correttore


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no
> la lesione deriva da una malattia o da un incidente o da un difetto genetico...
> 
> a me piace pirla


ma se la lesione è nella celebrità non mi pare grave. Pirla è belliFFFFimo.


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se la lesione è nella celebrità non mi pare grave. Pirla è belliFFFFimo.



sì, non avevo notato! pardon!


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era per dire che per mostrare, a torto o a ragione, la propria disistima verso qualcuno,  si potrebbe utilizzare maggiormente la fantasia, senza, in modo così banale, tirare in ballo a sproposito termini che offendono la sensibilità di molti, ed in alcuni casi feriscono proprio, anche se certamente non vi è quell'intenzione in origine.


Di sensibilità qualcuno c'è pure morto, non so se lo sai. Banale lo dici a soreta, screanzata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di sensibilità qualcuno c'è pure morto, non so se lo sai. Banale lo dici a soreta, screanzata.


Scusa. La tua creatività raggiunge abissi sublimi.


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa. La tua creatività raggiunge abissi sublimi.



per un momento ho pensato che tu volessi scrivere vette
...poi però...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> per un momento ho pensato che tu volessi scrivere vette
> ...poi però...


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


>



come va cara?
mi sembri in forma smagliante!:smile:


----------



## oscuro (24 Luglio 2013)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quale faida?
> non c'era nessuna faida, solo uno scimunito che dopo gli auguri di morte ha cominciato a lanciare minacce dirette
> però vabbé, meglio lui, certo


Insomma ho litigato due anni con alex,e potete testimoniarlo tutti e mi vieni a dire che mi faccio i fatti miei?Si preferisco alex al conte,parere mio ovviamente,posso pensarlo?dai chiara a me di discutere con te non va,fai come ti pare!Buona sera!Mi spaice ma anche io sono un pò cambiato ultimamente....purtroppo!


----------



## JON (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no
> la lesione deriva da una malattia o da un incidente o da un difetto genetico...
> 
> a me piace pirla
> ...


Ora capisco il perchè della tua battuta sempre pronta.
Praticamente oltre la correzione ti da anche i suggerimementi?
Sgamata! Mi hai fatto sempre sentire un celebroleso perchè non riuscivo ad essere altrettanto sagace, ma vedo che non è un problema di intelligenza.:singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leone ascendente capricorno,i segni zodiacali non contano un cazzo....!Fidati!:mrgreen:


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Tipica affermazione da Leone AS Capricorno, tzé:smile:


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ora capisco il perchè della tua battuta sempre pronta.
> Praticamente oltre la correzione ti da anche i suggerimementi?
> Sgamata! Mi hai fatto sempre sentire un celebroleso perchè non riuscivo ad essere altrettanto sagace, ma vedo che non è un problema di intelligenza.:singleeye:



visto che roba??

va bene anche se ho dormito poco, o se ho un brufolo sul naso, come oggi:unhappy:

:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> Tipica affermazione da Leone AS Capricorno, tzé:smile:


Io pure song Leone con molto ascendente, ed e' tutto azzeccato....

sintetizzo...cazzi amari a fasci..ops....ahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma ho litigato due anni con alex,e potete testimoniarlo tutti e mi vieni a dire che mi faccio i fatti miei?*Si preferisco alex al conte,parere mio ovviamente,posso pensarlo?*dai chiara a me di discutere con te non va,fai come ti pare!Buona sera!Mi spaice ma anche io sono un pò cambiato ultimamente....purtroppo!



sì, ovvio: non stiamo parlando delle nostre preferenze o amicizie ma sulla "linea" che il forum dovrebbe tenere secondo te
e davanti a due esempi acclarati, dopo mesi che come utente del forum non esprimo la mia idea in proposito, mi piacerebbe esprimerla senza che ogni volta debba essere tacciata di faziosità

e per concludere: ricordati che Vicenza non è solo la città del Conte, ma anche di altre persone che scrivono qui sopra


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> visto che roba??
> 
> va bene anche se ho dormito poco, o se ho un brufolo sul naso, come oggi:unhappy:
> 
> :rotfl:


anvedi, Brufolo Freell....ahahah...troppa cioccolata o ...................................





















































salame...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ovvio: non stiamo parlando delle nostre preferenze o amicizie ma sulla "linea" che il forum dovrebbe tenere secondo te
> e davanti a due esempi acclarati, dopo mesi che come utente del forum non esprimo la mia idea in proposito, mi piacerebbe esprimerla senza che ogni volta debba essere tacciata di faziosità
> 
> e per concludere: ricordati che Vicenza non è solo la città del Conte, ma anche di altre persone che scrivono qui sopra


ah si? stanno altre/i magnagatt'?...ma daiiiiii....fuori i nomi....CHI SA PARLI!!!!!!!....ahahah


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> anvedi, Brufolo Freell....ahahah...troppa cioccolata o ...................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nooooooooooo!
mi sono dimenticata di andare a prendere i salami che mi ha lasciato il prete al bar!
ma cazzo!:unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma anche io amo credere che ci sia qualcosa che vada oltre la razionalità...a volte, nei momenti di forte agitazione o stress mi ritrovo a pregare non so chi o cosa, anche se poi, se ragiono con lucidità mi dico...ma a chi cavolo mi sto rivolgendo?
> *Ma sul fatto dei segni proprio non credo. Non ritengo possibile che nascere sotto un segno o un altro possa influenzare il carattere.
> E alla fine è anche possibile che l'astrologia ci becchi nel profilare un' indole, perchè dice tutto il contrario di tutto oppure usa termini che alla fine possono essere adattabili a tutti i tipi di caratteri.*
> Per dire, io sono Ariete e si dice che le persone con questo segno siano testarde, passionali, focose e talvolta aggressive.
> ...


Manco Sant'Agostino ci credeva agli oroscopi pero' poi fu costretto obtorto collo ad ammettere la loro validita' oseno' andava a puttane tutta la cosmogonia della chiesa...ahahah...e LeoneX istitui' addirittura na' cattedra alla Sapienza in Astrologia (non astronomia).....e solo da molto recente la chiesa pija le distanze dai maghi e dalle fattucchiere per non essere coinvolti nell'abuso della credulita' popolare...spettacolare...ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> nooooooooooo!
> mi sono dimenticata di andare a prendere* i salami che mi ha lasciato il prete al bar*!
> ma cazzo!:unhappy:


deve essere una pratica istituita di recente... bisogna che torni a frequentare.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> nooooooooooo!
> mi sono dimenticata di andare a prendere i salami che mi ha lasciato il prete al bar!
> ma cazzo!:unhappy:


 vabbe' fai con comodo, tanto i bar e' risaputo che so' sempre pieni de salami....ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa. La tua creatività raggiunge abissi sublimi.


Vero, vero.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Pirla a volte è troppo gentile. Forse basterebbe non insultarsi. Ignorante va bene per tutte le stagioni e lo meritiamo tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pirla a volte è troppo gentile. Forse basterebbe non insultarsi. Ignorante va bene per tutte le stagioni e lo meritiamo tutti.


anche:
screanzato
ineducato
villano.
Però secondo me sono un po' loffi.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche:
> screanzato
> ineducato
> villano.
> Però secondo me sono un po' loffi.


confermo....proprio inefficaci....:mrgreen:


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' fai con comodo, tanto i bar e' risaputo che so' sempre pieni de salami....ahahah


vero
me compresa:mrgreen:


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> deve essere una pratica istituita di recente... bisogna che torni a frequentare.



è un prete di campagna
ogni tanto mi porta il riso e le uova


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero
> me compresa:mrgreen:


ah si'?....nun te facevo....ahahah


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ah si'?....nun te facevo....ahahah



perchè, tu invece vai al bar a dire cose intelligenti?

non mi pare...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> è un prete di campagna
> ogni tanto mi porta il riso e le uova


il riso fa benissimo....allunga la vita e stira le rughe....


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè, tu invece vai al bar a dire cose intelligenti?
> 
> non mi pare...:rotfl:


appunto...fosse per me, andrebbero tutti falliti..aborrrrrro i bar.....ahahah


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> appunto...fosse per me, andrebbero tutti falliti..aborrrrrro i bar.....ahahah



ma se hai scritto che ci vai a fare il farfallone!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche:
> screanzato
> ineducato
> villano.
> Però secondo me sono un po' loffi.


E' una convenzione se decidessimo che qui margheritina è l'insulto più grave, funzionerebbe lo stesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche:
> screanzato
> ineducato
> villano.
> Però secondo me sono un po' loffi.



ineducato offende tutte le persone che non hanno avuto modo di accedere a una istruzione, o che hanno avuto la sfortuna di non essere bene educati dai genitori.
Villano offende tutte le persone che lavorano in campagna.

Io voto per inventare una parola nuova. 
Brutto trefirostrofolo!


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una convenzione se decidessimo che qui margheritina è l'insulto più grave, funzionerebbe lo stesso.


Nananananan.

Trefirostrofolo.

Senti come suona offensivo... treeeeefirostroooofoloooooo!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nananananan.
> 
> Trefirostrofolo.
> 
> Senti come suona offensivo... treeeeefirostroooofoloooooo!


Troppo lungo da scrivere. Meglio margheritina. Oppure 0 semplice e significativo.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troppo lungo da scrivere. Meglio margheritina. Oppure 0 semplice e significativo.



Sono una incompresa....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sono una incompresa....


Ho apprezzato ma è troppo complesso.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se hai scritto che ci vai a fare il farfallone!


MAAAAACCCHHHHIIIII?.....ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (24 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nananananan.
> 
> Trefirostrofolo.
> 
> Senti come suona offensivo... treeeeefirostroooofoloooooo!


mo' che l'hai finito de scrive e' gia' finita la discussione...ahahah...

io rivaluterei "strunz'"...praticamente un classico per tutte le stagioni..pure breve e circonciso....ahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nananananan.
> 
> Trefirostrofolo.
> 
> Senti come suona offensivo... treeeeefirostroooofoloooooo!


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mo' che l'hai finito de scrive e' gia' finita la discussione...ahahah...
> 
> io rivaluterei "strunz'"...praticamente un classico per tutte le stagioni..pure breve e circonciso....ahahah



ma ci sono le persone color marrone...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (24 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> MAAAAACCCHHHHIIIII?.....ahahah



tu

non fare il furbino:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, perché lo sfogo dei propri dolori è solo una delle utilità di questo forum


Lo sfogo il cazzeggio la chiacchiera da bar, il conoscere persone nuove. Dimentico qualcosa?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Lo sfogo il cazzeggio la chiacchiera da bar, il conoscere persone nuove. Dimentico qualcosa?


le trame....ahahah...notte MK...


----------



## MK (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> le trame....ahahah...notte MK...


Notte Stermi


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Notte Stermi


che famo, visto che nun ce stanno i rompicojoni della mattina?...ahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Lo sfogo il cazzeggio la chiacchiera da bar, il conoscere persone nuove. Dimentico qualcosa?


Io ci metto anche leggere e conoscere le osservazioni altrui sui temi di interesse comune e imparare qualcosa. Per esempio io leggendo stermy, eretteo, il conte, brunetta, perplesso ( ma anche altri )  ho realizzati due tre cosette della politica. Leggendo Tebe o Nausicaa o Sbriciolata o innominata ho allargato la visuale in tema di sentimenti ( non tanto, comunque qualcosa in più di quel che già possiedo)  oltre che leggere esempi non comuni di abilità espressiva e scrittoria. 
Mi piace leggere per ammirare e trarre spunto dalla capacità di sintesi e di andare dritti al punto dimostrata da alcuni utenti come Leda o JB.
Leggere e imparare, ecco cosa aggiungo.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ci metto anche leggere e conoscere le osservazioni altrui sui temi di interesse comune e imparare qualcosa. Per esempio io leggendo stermy, eretteo, il conte, brunetta, perplesso ( ma anche altri )  ho realizzati due tre cosette della politica. Leggendo Tebe o Nausicaa o Sbriciolata o innominata ho allargato la visuale in tema di sentimenti ( non tanto, comunque qualcosa in più di quel che già possiedo)  oltre che leggere esempi non comuni di abilità espressiva e scrittoria.
> Mi piace leggere per ammirare e trarre spunto dalla capacità di sintesi e di andare dritti al punto dimostrata da alcuni utenti come Leda o JB.
> Leggere e imparare, ecco cosa aggiungo.


si vabbe', io le dritte in politica te le avro' anche date pero' tu continui a vota' sto chez de berluska...commsefa...ahahah


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ci metto anche leggere e conoscere le osservazioni altrui sui temi di interesse comune e imparare qualcosa. Per esempio io leggendo stermy, eretteo, il conte, brunetta, perplesso ( ma anche altri )  ho realizzati due tre cosette della politica. Leggendo Tebe o Nausicaa o Sbriciolata o innominata ho allargato la visuale in tema di sentimenti ( non tanto, comunque qualcosa in più di quel che già possiedo)  oltre che leggere esempi non comuni di abilità espressiva e scrittoria.
> Mi piace leggere per ammirare e trarre spunto dalla capacità di sintesi e di andare dritti al punto dimostrata da alcuni utenti come Leda o JB.
> Leggere e imparare, ecco cosa aggiungo.



eh bè! Eretteo in politica va forte!
nonostante la carrozzella


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh bè! Eretteo in politica va forte!
> nonostante la carrozzella


in discesa ed a favore de vento...ahahah


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> in discesa ed a favore de vento...ahahah



ma anche no!
io ad es. lo spingerei volentieri...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che famo, visto che nun ce stanno i rompicojoni della mattina?...ahahah


Hai provato ad ammaliarla con qualche dissertazione filosofopolitica da poveraccio?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma anche no!
> io ad es. lo spingerei volentieri...


verso un burrone?...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai provato ad ammaliarla con qualche dissertazione filosofopolitica da poveraccio?


da poveraccio ce sarai te visto che l'unica cosa che sai fa e' 'na ics su na' cazzo de scheda e stop...se pure ce vai a vota'......ahahah

QUIZ: sei al corrente dello stupro alla Costituzione in atto a cominciare dall'art 138?...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> da poveraccio ce sarai te visto che l'unica cosa che sai fa e' 'na ics su na' cazzo de scheda...ahahah


Ammesso che io voti. Ma comunque. E tu che fai, ci disegni i cazzi?


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> verso un burrone?...ahahah



ma dai!

...facciamo due, non essere tirchio


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2013)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ovvio: non stiamo parlando delle nostre preferenze o amicizie ma sulla "linea" che il forum dovrebbe tenere secondo te
> e davanti a due esempi acclarati, dopo mesi che come utente del forum non esprimo la mia idea in proposito, mi piacerebbe esprimerla senza che ogni volta debba essere tacciata di faziosità
> 
> e per concludere: ricordati che Vicenza non è solo la città del Conte, ma anche di altre persone che scrivono qui sopra


Chiara della linea del forum non mi frega nulla!Sei libera di esprimere quello che vuoi, mi sembra normale che se mi tacci di essere parziale credo di non essere il solo...!Vicenza?io non avrei nulla contro vicenza ma è chiaro che vivendo a roma,non è che mi faccio rompere le scatole da uno sulla storia e sulla grandezza di vicenza....o no?tempo fa leggevo di vostri raduni,con il conte ero in discreti rapporti,un giorno,ebbi la cattivissima idea di chiedere che tipologie di persone ci fossero ai raduni,gli mandai un mp,per sapere qualcosa di voi,chiesi anche informazioni su simy il conte fu molto prodigo.....!Be a distanza di mesi i rapporti fra me e il conte chiaramente cambiarono,e non gli sembrò vero di ricattarmi...pensava di sputtanarmi e tentò di farlo,cercando di mettermi in cattiva luce...!Peccato che avevo già avvisato i diretti interessati.Mi sembra di essere stato esaustivo nel spiegare i motivi della mia non stima nei confronti del tuo amico!Per il resto continuo a sostenere che non scriverei mai i miei problemi sul forum,e so di sbagliare perchè qui dentro ho conosciuto veramente persone molto valide.Ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> QUIZ: sei al corrente dello stupro alla Costituzione in atto a cominciare dall'art 138?...


Se la Costituzione valesse ancora qualcosa mi preoccuperei pure. Ma siccome non serve più ad un cazzo di nulla e tu ed il politicante medio non servite proprio ad un cazzo di niente diciamo che non è che ci perdo il sonno.


----------



## Sole (25 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara della linea del forum non mi frega nulla!Sei libera di esprimere quello che vuoi, mi sembra normale che se mi tacci di essere parziale credo di non essere il solo...!Vicenza?io non avrei nulla contro vicenza ma è chiaro che vivendo a roma,non è che mi faccio rompere le scatole da uno sulla storia e sulla grandezza di vicenza....o no?tempo fa leggevo di vostri raduni,con il conte ero in discreti rapporti,un giorno,ebbi la cattivissima idea di chiedere che tipologie di persone ci fossero ai raduni,gli mandai un mp,per sapere qualcosa di voi,chiesi anche informazioni su simy il conte fu molto prodigo.....!Be a distanza di mesi i rapporti fra me e il conte chiaramente cambiarono,e non gli sembrò vero di ricattarmi...pensava di sputtanarmi e tentò di farlo,cercando di mettermi in cattiva luce...!Peccato che avevo già avvisato i diretti interessati.Mi sembra di essere stato esaustivo nel spiegare i motivi della mia non stima nei confronti del tuo amico!Per il resto *continuo a sostenere che non scriverei mai i miei problemi sul forum,e so di sbagliare *perchè qui dentro ho conosciuto veramente persone molto valide.Ciao


Ma no! Per me non sbagli, fai benissimo. E' una forma di tutela più che legittima.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se la Costituzione valesse ancora qualcosa mi preoccuperei pure. Ma siccome non serve più ad un cazzo di nulla e tu ed il politicante medio non servite proprio ad un cazzo di niente diciamo che non è che ci perdo il sonno.


bravo sei proprio il coglione che tutti i politici vorrebbero avere....ahahah

ma poi la Costituzione non serve piu' ad un cazzo?.....ma impiccati che sei tu la zavorra in Italy...ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bravo sei proprio il coglione che tutti i politici vorrebbero avere....ahahah
> 
> ma poi la Costituzione non serve piu' ad un cazzo?.....ma impiccati che sei tu la zavorra in Italy...ahahahah


Mi devo ricordare di non parlare di sti argomenti coi fanatici tipo te. E' che poi me ne dimentico.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi devo ricordare di non parlare di sti argomenti coi fanatici tipo te. E' che poi me ne dimentico.


uno che s'informa e si attiva per cercare di migliorare le cose e' un fanatico?....ma che vita di merda che devi avere, ao'....ahahah


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2013)

*Harley*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma no! Per me non sbagli, fai benissimo. E' una forma di tutela più che legittima.


Insomma,ci sono utenti veramente in gamba,magari tutelarsi un pò,ma non del tutto!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> uno che s'informa e si attiva per cercare di migliorare le cose e' un fanatico?....ma che vita di merda che devi avere, ao'....ahahah


Uno che fa politica attiva per un partito scomparso dall'arco costituzionale che si muove sulle basi ideologiche di uno scioperato morto
due secoli fa e che, non solo attualmente non hanno alcun senso come non ne avevano nell'ottocento, ma hanno miseramente fallito praticamente ovunque, bè sì, in effetti. Mettici pure che a sessant'anni sembri il gemello scemo
di Mario Brega ed ecco completo il quadro. Ciao.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si vabbe', io le dritte in politica te le avro' anche date pero' tu continui a vota' sto chez de berluska...commsefa...ahahah


Sarà perché ha letto te?


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno che fa politica attiva per un partito scomparso dall'arco costituzionale che si muove sulle basi ideologiche di uno scioperato morto
> due secoli fa e che, non solo attualmente non hanno alcun senso come non ne avevano nell'ottocento, ma hanno miseramente fallito praticamente ovunque, bè sì, in effetti. Mettici pure che a sessant'anni sembri il gemello scemo
> di Mario Brega ed ecco completo il quadro. Ciao.


Non sono d'accordo.
E' una passione in cui crede. E questo è comunque positivo.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno che fa politica attiva per un partito scomparso dall'arco costituzionale che si muove sulle basi ideologiche di uno scioperato morto
> due secoli fa e che, non solo attualmente non hanno alcun senso come non ne avevano nell'ottocento, ma hanno miseramente fallito praticamente ovunque, bè sì, in effetti. Mettici pure che a sessant'anni sembri il gemello scemo
> di Mario Brega ed ecco completo il quadro. Ciao.


stai messo male anche a conoscenza solo teorica del marxismo, la bestia nera anche della chiesa che ha sempre scomunicato i suoi Teologi delle Liberazioni sudamericane, accusandoli di marxismo appunto...

sei un'ameba ....e senza offesa per le amebe...ahahah


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà perché ha letto te?


Nono. Una persona che vota il berluska (e qui concordo in toto con Stermi) per me è incomprensibile.
Sarò esagerata pure io ma ormai faccio fatica ad essere amica di chi so aver fatto ciò!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se la Costituzione valesse ancora qualcosa mi preoccuperei pure. Ma siccome non serve più ad un cazzo di nulla e tu ed il politicante medio non servite proprio ad un cazzo di niente diciamo che non è che ci perdo il sonno.


Stai sereno che dormiremo tranquilli anche dopo questa opinione.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà perché ha letto te?


a me in fin dei conti frega un chez cosa poi uno voti, pero' poi permettimi che me possa diverti' a massacrarlo quando si lamenta della situazione di merda che lui stesso alimenta votando alla cazzo perche' non e' informato o non andando manco a votare pensando che sia inutile...uno a caso er blowjob nostro...ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a me in fin dei conti frega un chez cosa poi uno voti, pero' poi permettimi che me possa diverti' a massacrarlo quando si lamenta della situazione di merda che lui stesso alimenta votando alla cazzo perche' non e' informato o non andando manco a votare pensando che sia inutile...uno a caso er blowjob nostro...ahahah


Ognuno si diverte come vuole. Credere di fare politica è opinabile.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai sereno che dormiremo tranquilli anche dopo questa opinione.


E' lui che ha chiesto.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno si diverte come vuole. Credere di fare politica è opinabile.


credere?...oggi la politica attiva si fa anche come sto facendo io qua, vedendo quanti sono a conoscenza dello stupro alla Costituzione cominciato dall'art 138...ma lo facciamo anche sul territorio e t'assicuro che e' na' tragedia...su 100 passanti, 1 o forse 2 sa de che stai a parla'..pero' sanno tutti i cazzi vari dell'ultimo aifon......e tu dici che so' citttadini questi?....credono d'esse cittadini ma so' sudditi, servi, schiavi..o no?..ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> stai messo male anche a conoscenza solo teorica del marxismo, la bestia nera anche della chiesa che ha sempre scomunicato i suoi Teologi delle Liberazioni sudamericane, accusandoli di marxismo appunto...
> 
> sei un'ameba ....e senza offesa per le amebe...ahahah


Sì la chiesa, i teologi, la rivoluzione.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> credere?...oggi la politica attiva si fa anche come sto facendo io qua, vedendo quanti sono a conoscenza dello stupro alla Costituzione cominciato dall'art 138...ma lo facciamo anche sul territorio e t'assicuro che e' na' tragedia...su 100 passanti, 1 o forse 2 sa de che stai a parla'..pero' sanno tutti i cazzi vari dell'ultimo aifon......e tu dici che so' citttadini questi?....credono d'esse cittadini ma so' sudditi, servi, schiavi..o no?..ahahah



Ricordi quando ci bacchettavi? Ecco ora rileggiti nei discorsi di tua moglie, delle chattate che fai e delle donnine che puoi avere. 

Nel mentre discuti di altro, e bacchetti etichettando come se già tu sapessi tutto e di tutto, dobbiamo aspettare che crolli anche politicamente per leggerti nuovamente in un'altra maniera? 

Non ti sto criticando sia beninteso, sto solo dandoti motivo di riflessione, la coglierai?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> E' una passione in cui crede. E questo è comunque positivo.


Pure i testimoni di geova credono. Pure Pol Pot ci credeva. Immagino ci creda pure il Papa. C'è chi ha la passione degli ufo, I Want To Believe, hai presente? Il punto non è a cosa credi, ma quanto fanatico diventi. Credere è bene (con le dovute eccezioni e distinguo), il fanatismo lo è molto meno.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordi quando ci bacchettavi? Ecco ora rileggiti nei discorsi di tua moglie, delle chattate che fai e delle donnine che puoi avere.
> 
> Nel mentre discuti di altro, e bacchetti etichettando come se già tu sapessi tutto e di tutto, dobbiamo aspettare che crolli anche politicamente per leggerti nuovamente in un'altra maniera?
> 
> Non ti sto criticando sia beninteso, sto solo dandoti motivo di riflessione, la coglierai?


il crollo politico c'e' gia' stato grazie a certi schifosi dopo la Bolognina...mo' ce semo vaccinati e ce stamo a rafforza'...per il resto l'ho gia' spiegato anche tecnicamente...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì la chiesa, i teologi, la rivoluzione.


e secondo te sto papa che cazzo l'hanno messo a fa'?....proprio per risolvere il problema da quelle parti ove ce stanno la meta' dei fedeli mondiali ed ogni anno c'e' l'emorragia verso le chiese riformate piu' vicine ai bisogni dei poveri o a quelle che la chiesa condanna addirittura come marxiste, ignorando volutamente la coincidenza con il messaggio evangelico....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> il crollo politico c'e' gia' stato grazie a certi schifosi dopo la Bolognina...mo' ce semo vaccinati e ce stamo a rafforza'...per il resto l'ho gia' spiegato anche tecnicamente...ahahah



Io non parlerei di nessun crollo politico, parlerei di un crollo dell'essere umano, nel caso specifico dei politici che ci amministrano e dei cittadini votanti che accettano tutto. 

Siamo a mio parere già da tempo arrivati ad un bivio, la strada intrapresa continua malamente e malamente sarà la risposta data nel tempo che seguirà. Io mi sono letteralmente rotto i coglioni della politica dei politici e di tutte le conseguenze che hanno portato le famiglie a dribblare i 27 giorni che portano allo stipendio.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> credere?...*oggi la politica attiva si fa anche come sto facendo io qua*, vedendo quanti sono a conoscenza dello stupro alla Costituzione cominciato dall'art 138...


:rotfl: 



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma lo facciamo anche sul territorio e t'assicuro che e' na' tragedia...su 100 passanti, 1 o forse 2 sa de che stai a parla'..pero' sanno tutti i cazzi vari dell'ultimo aifon......e tu dici che so' citttadini questi?....credono d'esse cittadini ma so' sudditi, servi, schiavi..o no?..ahahah


Schiavi? Macchè! Noi siamo in buone mani: lasciamo fare i Bolivar come te, esperti in liberazione dei popoli e che (soprattutto) non hanno un cazzo di meglio da fare: ubi maior...
Noi conosciamo in nostri limiti e preferiamo guardare la "rivoluzione" su un bel display Retina, a differenza di te che preferisci dirigerla e comandarla da sotto un gazzzzebbbbo raccogliendo firme "sul territorio", con in mano una bella penna biro frustacapitalisti. 

P.S.: ma poi che cazzo vuol dire "sul territorio"? Tutto il pianeta è territorio.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure i testimoni di geova credono.* Pure Pol Pot ci credeva. *Immagino ci creda pure il Papa. C'è chi ha la passione degli ufo, I Want To Believe, hai presente? Il punto non è a cosa credi, ma quanto fanatico diventi. Credere è bene (con le dovute eccezioni e distinguo), il fanatismo lo è molto meno.



ma no!
i dittatori comunisti non c'entrano nulla col marxismo
non è che si sono lasciati prendere la mano, l'hanno fatto apposta
il guaio del comunismo (vabbè, uno dei tanti guai) è che si sa già come va a finire


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pure i testimoni di geova credono. Pure Pol Pot ci credeva. Immagino ci creda pure il Papa. C'è chi ha la passione degli ufo, I Want To Believe, hai presente? Il punto non è a cosa credi, ma quanto fanatico diventi. Credere è bene (con le dovute eccezioni e distinguo), il fanatismo lo è molto meno.


Non mi sembra che Stermi sia a quei livelli


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che Stermi sia a quei livelli


Devi solo aspettare.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Schiavi? Macchè! Noi siamo in buone mani: lasciamo fare i Bolivar come te, esperti in liberazione dei popoli e che (soprattutto) non hanno un cazzo di meglio da fare: ubi maior...
> ...


tu continua a dormi' beato anche se da perfetto cojone hai abboccato ar messaggio e te sei scomodato a risponne nonostante non avessi mai interagito co' me prima....ahahahah....che su 100 che hanno letto il messaggio sulla Costituzione, solo il 10% da oggi s'incuriosisce, e' na' vittoria...ahahahah

ciao bimbino caro, mo' vai a giocare co' le biglie,vai....ahahah


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu continua a dormi' beato anche se da perfetto cojone hai abboccato ar messaggio e te sei scomodato a risponne nonostante non avessi mai interagito co' me prima....ahahahah....che su 100 che hanno letto il messaggio sulla Costituzione, solo il 10% da oggi s'incuriosisce, e' na' vittoria...ahahahah
> 
> ciao bimbino caro, mo' vai a giocare co' le biglie,vai....ahahah


Vado un secondino fuori tema...
Stamane ho ricevuto un messaggio  privato da un nick sconosciuto...dalla presentazione ho capito che è un ragazzo  giovane alla ricerca di esperienze con persone sensibili (maschi mi sembra di  aver intuito).
Capita qui di ricevere questi tipi di messaggi?
O qualcuno fa scherzi?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Vado un secondino fuori tema...
> Stamane ho ricevuto un messaggio privato da un nick sconosciuto...dalla presentazione ho capito che è un ragazzo giovane alla ricerca di esperienze con persone sensibili (maschi mi sembra di aver intuito).
> Capita qui di ricevere questi tipi di messaggi?
> O qualcuno fa scherzi?


E com'è che lo chiedi a lui?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Vado un secondino fuori tema...
> Stamane ho ricevuto un messaggio  privato da un nick sconosciuto...dalla presentazione ho capito che è un ragazzo  giovane alla ricerca di esperienze con persone sensibili (maschi mi sembra di  aver intuito).
> Capita qui di ricevere questi tipi di messaggi?
> O qualcuno fa scherzi?


Mai capitato


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Vado un secondino fuori tema...
> Stamane ho ricevuto un messaggio  privato da un nick sconosciuto...dalla presentazione ho capito che è un ragazzo  giovane alla ricerca di esperienze con persone sensibili (maschi mi sembra di  aver intuito).
> Capita qui di ricevere questi tipi di messaggi?
> O qualcuno fa scherzi?


er nick pe' caso inizia co' Conte e finisce co' pinceton?...e' di bocca buona.....ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E com'è che lo chiedi a lui?


je sto simpatico...TIE'!!!!.ciapa, incarta e porta' a ca'......ahahah


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E com'è che lo chiedi a lui?


Ah no.
Non intendevo rivogermi a Stermi.
Ho quotato a caso.
Ho scritto in questo "posto" perchè credo che Stermi non se la prenda se vado fuori tema qui.


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> je sto simpatico...TIE'!!!!....ahahah


  Ero certa che non te la prendessi che ti "uso" la discussione abusivamente


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> je sto simpatico...TIE'!!!!.ciapa, incarta e porta' a ca'......ahahah


E magari poteva essere che il tipo facesse per te.


----------



## devastata (25 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai capitato


Dipende dall'età di chi scive, nemmeno a me, senza problema alcuno.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ah no.
> Non intendevo rivogermi a Stermi.
> Ho quotato a caso.
> Ho scritto in questo "posto" perchè credo che Stermi non se la prenda se vado fuori tema qui.


tu co' me puoi fare e scrivere cio' che te pare...t'autorizzo....ahahah


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> er nick pe' caso inizia co' Conte e finisce co' pinceton?...e' di bocca buona.....ahahahah


Ehi. Ma che di bocca buona?
A parte questo, no, non è lui.
Un nick che non ho mai sentito e che credo abbia scritto a caso visto che pensava fossi masculo


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ero certa che non te la prendessi che ti "uso" la discussione abusivamente


te ripeto, usame pure la discussion come piu' t'aggrada...metto sempre a proprio aggggio....ahahah


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu co' me puoi fare e scrivere cio' che te pare...t'autorizzo....ahahah


Tanto al massimo...poi mi insulti


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Tanto al massimo...poi mi insulti


ma sai gia' di scrivere cazzate?...allora astieniti.....ahahah

cmq fino a mo' me pari una "giusta"....non diluderci....:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si vabbe', io le dritte in politica te le avro' anche date pero' tu continui a vota' sto chez de berluska...commsefa...ahahah


No, a sto giro ho votato M5s dopo anni che non andavo a votare


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, a sto giro ho votato M5s dopo anni che non andavo a votare


visti i risultati, potevi continuare benissimo a risparmiarti la fatica....ahahah


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, a sto giro ho votato M5s dopo anni che non andavo a votare



ma che ne pensi di casaleggio?:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che ne pensi di casaleggio?:singleeye:


Che dovrebbero interdirlo.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che dovrebbero interdirlo.



mica solo lui
anche l'altro kapo


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> mica solo lui
> anche l'altro kapo


Ma l'altro fa solo da megafono ed in più ha un po' di senso dell'umorismo. Comunque sì, interdirei pure lui, a sto punto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che ne pensi di casaleggio?:singleeye:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che dovrebbero interdirlo.


ecco

pensa che io non votavo alle politiche da 15 anni, cioè votavo solo per il sindaco.
mi è sembrato che stavolta potesse esserci un margine di cambiamento, che i tempi fossero maturi e ho votato quelli che mi sembravano più dirompenti, o meno mummie,tanto per dire.

magari fra qualche anno mi metto in politica io :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco
> 
> pensa che io non votavo alle politiche da 15 anni, cioè votavo solo per il sindaco.
> mi è sembrato che stavolta potesse esserci un margine di cambiamento, che i tempi fossero maturi e ho votato quelli che mi sembravano più dirompenti, o meno mummie,tanto per dire.
> ...


A me è dispiaciuto molto per tutti quelli che ci hanno creduto, perchè ho visto tanto sincero impegno, nella base.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco
> 
> pensa che io non votavo alle politiche da 15 anni, cioè votavo solo per il sindaco.
> mi è sembrato che stavolta potesse esserci un margine di cambiamento, che i tempi fossero maturi e ho votato quelli che mi sembravano più dirompenti, o meno mummie,tanto per dire.
> ...



il fatto è che questi partiti "personali" alla fine sono sempre un guaio

quindi ti consiglio, nel caso, di evitare di fondare il partito Chiara Matraini:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il fatto è che questi partiti "personali" alla fine sono sempre un guaio
> 
> quindi ti consiglio, nel caso, di evitare di fondare il partito Chiara Matraini:mrgreen:


Nel caso chiedo consiglio a stermy


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nel caso chiedo consiglio a stermy


Il quale ti dirà una roba tipo che se non vai a votare o non voti:







sei un coglione, non capisci un cazzo, qualunquista, populista, e non difendi la costituzione con la vita.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me è dispiaciuto molto per tutti quelli che ci hanno creduto, perchè ho visto tanto sincero impegno, nella base.


Pero' approfondendo un po', si sapeva che non avrebbe concluso un chez, proprio per le enormi contraddizioni interne...voto sprecato...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nel caso chiedo consiglio a stermy


Ed io avrei gia' anche il tuo slogan super vincente.....(vabbe' veramente e' di Cetto La Qualunque)....ahaahahaahahah...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' approfondendo un po', si sapeva che non avrebbe concluso un chez, proprio per le enormi contraddizioni interne...voto sprecato...


e chi conosceva benino certe persone... non solo per le contraddizioni:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e chi conosceva benino certe persone... non solo per le contraddizioni:mrgreen:


ah quello senz'altro....specie Casaleggio ....l'uomo piu' sopravvalutato d'Italia....ahahahah...stiamo inguaiati Gesu'...ahahah


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si vabbe', io le dritte in politica te le avro' anche date pero' tu continui a vota' sto chez de berluska...commsefa...ahahah



si fa'come gli altri 10 milioni che l'hanno votato.democraticamente,caro il mio tovarich(si scrive cosi'???)


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si fa'come gli altri 10 milioni che l'hanno votato.democraticamente,caro il mio tovarich(si scrive cosi'???)


ma renditi conto, schiatta Berluska e ce stanno 9 milioni di orfani....ahahahah...quei parassiti, diventano turisti a roma dalla sera alla mattina...(cit. de Storace proprio)....ahahah


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma renditi conto, schiatta Berluska e ce stanno 9 milioni di orfani....ahahahah...quei parassiti, diventano turisti a roma dalla sera alla mattina...(cit. de Storace proprio)....ahahah


Stermi il cominismo ha fallito in tutto il mondo,da dove arrivi cazzo???E insultare chi vota un'altro partito,nn e'bello..io amici PD e anche peggio,ma mai mi sognerei di chiamarli''parassiti''.capito caprone?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ed io avrei gia' anche il tuo slogan super vincente.....(vabbe' veramente e' di Cetto La Qualunque)....ahaahahaahahah...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stermi il cominismo ha fallito in tutto il mondo,da dove arrivi cazzo???E insultare chi vota un'altro partito,nn e'bello..io amici PD e anche peggio,ma mai mi sognerei di chiamarli''parassiti''.capito caprone?


e nun te inkazza'...ahahah...nel senso che nun so' capaci di vita propria, morto Berluska....stai calmo e non ti agitare prima dell'uso...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


neh?...e' azzeccato o no?....ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e nun te inkazza'...ahahah...nel senso che nun so' capaci di vita propria, morto Berluska....stai calmo e non ti agitare prima dell'uso...ahahah



ma va la'patacca...figurati se mi incazzo,no amico tutto ok.
cque non succedera'niente,PD-PDL governeranno 5 anni,spero....anche perche'Renzi lo vedo bene a giocare a carte con grillo,niente di piu'...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma va la'patacca...figurati se mi incazzo,no amico tutto ok.
> cque non succedera'niente,PD-PDL governeranno 5 anni,spero....anche perche'Renzi lo vedo bene a giocare a carte con grillo,niente di piu'...


si' governeranno fino alla fine anche per sterilizzare grillo e renzi si fara' le pippe....intanto al paraculo fiorentino, so' 9 anni che gli paghiamo la pensione da dirigente, visto che s'e' fatto assumere 8 mesi prima d'entrare in politica, dal padre come dirigente....sto paraculo...tutto de medicine sa' deve pija'...ahahah


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si' governeranno fino alla fine anche per sterilizzare grillo e renzi si fara' le pippe....intanto al paraculo fiorentino, so' 9 anni che gli paghiamo la pensione da dirigente, visto che s'e' fatto assumere 8 mesi prima d'entrare in politica, dal padre come dirigente....sto paraculo...tutto de medicine sa' deve pija'...ahahah


Stermi.. quando non fai l'invornito so che sei intelligente..rispondi...il paese avrebbe un'alternativa ora?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stermi.. quando non fai l'invornito so che sei intelligente..rispondi...il paese avrebbe un'alternativa ora?


cerrrrrrto...ma pure prima ce l'aveva l'alternativa...


----------



## passante (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Vado un secondino fuori tema...
> Stamane ho ricevuto un messaggio  privato da un nick sconosciuto...dalla presentazione ho capito che è un ragazzo  giovane alla ricerca di esperienze con persone sensibili (maschi mi sembra di  aver intuito).
> Capita qui di ricevere questi tipi di messaggi?
> O qualcuno fa scherzi?


no, qui non mi hanno mai scritto ragazzi giovani alla ricerca di esperienze con persone sensibili. e a pensarci bene è piuttosto seccante :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ci metto anche leggere e conoscere le osservazioni altrui sui temi di interesse comune e imparare qualcosa. Per esempio io leggendo stermy, eretteo, il conte, brunetta, perplesso ( ma anche altri ) ho realizzati due tre cosette della politica. Leggendo Tebe o Nausicaa o Sbriciolata o innominata ho allargato la visuale in tema di sentimenti ( non tanto, comunque qualcosa in più di quel che già possiedo) oltre che leggere esempi non comuni di abilità espressiva e scrittoria.
> Mi piace leggere per ammirare e trarre spunto dalla capacità di sintesi e di andare dritti al punto dimostrata da alcuni utenti come Leda o JB.
> Leggere e imparare, ecco cosa aggiungo.


Uguaglio uguaglio!

E grazie, eh


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> no, qui non mi hanno mai scritto ragazzi giovani alla ricerca di esperienze con persone sensibili. e a pensarci bene è piuttosto seccante :carneval::carneval::carneval:


:mrgreen:
Infatti non capisco perche' proprio a me. Ho nick femminile e pure avatar con donna (seppur piratessa).
Probabilmente e' uno scherzo


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> Infatti non capisco perche' proprio a me. Ho nick femminile e pure avatar con donna (seppur piratessa).
> Probabilmente e' uno scherzo


l'avatar fa cagare...e' dubbio...copia quello di violetta, anche co' qualche kilo in piu' (mejo).....ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

.


----------



## Anais (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> l'avatar fa cagare...e' dubbio...copia quello di violetta, anche co' qualche kilo in piu' (mejo).....ahahah


Con Violetta intendi Viola di mare?
Ma come...lei ha una bella figlola in costume da bagno.
Il mio e' un disegno perdipiu' vestito.
Va beh, se vuoi metto come avatar la Santanche' discinta :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Con Violetta intendi Viola di mare?
> Ma come...lei ha una bella figlola in costume da bagno.
> Il mio e' un disegno perdipiu' vestito.
> Va beh, se vuoi metto come avatar la Santanche' discinta :mrgreen:


provace e te sssscancello dall'amicizia...ahahah


----------



## MK (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io ci metto anche leggere e conoscere le osservazioni altrui sui temi di interesse comune e imparare qualcosa. Per esempio io leggendo stermy, eretteo, il conte, brunetta, perplesso ( ma anche altri )  ho realizzati due tre cosette della politica. Leggendo Tebe o Nausicaa o Sbriciolata o innominata ho allargato la visuale in tema di sentimenti ( non tanto, comunque qualcosa in più di quel che già possiedo)  oltre che leggere esempi non comuni di abilità espressiva e scrittoria.
> Mi piace leggere per ammirare e trarre spunto dalla capacità di sintesi e di andare dritti al punto dimostrata da alcuni utenti come Leda o JB.
> Leggere e imparare, ecco cosa aggiungo.


Il confronto. Dimenticavo il confronto. Anche se le persone mi piace guardarle negli occhi. Non sapere chi sta dall'altra parte offusca. Una volta ammiravo le capacità di scrittura.


----------



## passante (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> Infatti non capisco perche' proprio a me. Ho nick femminile e pure avatar con donna (seppur piratessa).
> Probabilmente e' uno scherzo


l'avatar veramente sembra un po' una versione effeminata di capitan harlock (se sei troppo giovane e non lo conosci passaci sopra con elegante indifferenza )


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> l'avatar veramente sembra un po' una versione effeminata di capitan harlock (se sei troppo giovane e non lo conosci passaci sopra con elegante indifferenza )


Ma certo che lo conosco (vado per i 39 quindi me li sono cuccati tutti i cartoni japp). La sigla e' stata per anni la suoneria del mio vecchio cellulare.
Questa infatti e' Esmeralda, mi pare la cugina di harlock.
In effetti non piace tantissimo nemmwno a me, prima o poi lo cambiero'. Magari faro' come perplesso :mrgreen:


----------

